# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  ..*.*.. مـذكـرات مخطـوبة..*.*..

## ورد الياسمين

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم..
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..*

*أخترت لكم اليوم مذكرات روعة وستعجب البنوتات بكل تأكيد
وبتتعايشوا بأجواء المذكرات لانها فعلاً جميله ..*

*هذه المذكرات منقولة وللأمانة ليست من كتاباتي
وللأسف لم أتوصل لاسم الكاتب/ة
فقد قرأتها في أحد المنتديات منذ فترة 
ولايوجد تصريح باسم الكاتب/ة*

*مذكرات أحتفظت بها طويلاً لجمالها
والآن .. أطلب منكم أن تشاركوني المتعة
سأضع في كل أسبوع جزء ليتسنى للجميع المتابعة
وأتمنى أن تلاقي متابعة جيده منكم ،، وما تكوووون مكررة..*

*المذكرات بعنوان:
..*.*.. مـذكـرات مخطـوبة..*.*..*



*أترككم مع الجزء الأول:*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*الج ــزء (1)*

*" نعم .."*
*قلتها و أنا أطرق رأسي خجلة مرتبكة .. و قد خرجت هذه الكلمة من شفتي دونما أي صوت .. لأجيب بها على سؤال الشيخ العالق منذ ثوان طويلة .. 
ينتظر فيها إقرارا ً مني بقبول عصام زوجاً لي على سنة الله و رسوله ..
و كان أن ناولني بضع أوراق لأوقع عليها.. كميثاق و توكيد على العقد ..
فأخذتها منه بيدين ترتجفان.. و أمسكت القلم لأخربش توقيعي عليها بعد جهد جهيد في محاولة مني للسيطرة عليه ..
انطلقت الزغاريد تجلجل المكان ..
كما أرتفع صوت ( المُلايـّة ) أم سيف و هي تغني ما شاء لها المولى أن تغني من أفراح و مواليد .. ليتمايل على أنغامها جسد ابنة خالتي( صفاء ) .. مشاركة الجميع فرحتهم بتزويجي ،،نبض قلبي كان قد ازداد فجأة .. لدرجة أني تخيلت أن صوت خفقانه أعلى من صوت الطبل نفسه.. و أن الجميع إنما يتراقص و يتمايل على دقات قلبي ليس إلا !!
و مضى الوقت ثقيلا .. و أنا ما زلت في ارتباكي .. و في فستان عقدي الأخضر.. و قد انطبع الخجل فيّ .. كما انطبعت النقوش الذهبية على جميع أطراف الثوب ..
" مرام.. ابتسمي ! "
هكذا نادتني المصورة ( الفلبينية) و هي تطلب مني تعديل وضعيتي للمرة الألف,, و رسم مختلف أنواع الابتسامات على وجهي ... فقط من أجل التقاط عدة صور لي في مثل هذه المناسبة !!
قفزت صفاء ( ابنة خالتي المقربة ) إلى جانبي و هي تطبع قبلة سريعة على خدي .. ثم تحيطني بذراعيها لتطلب من تلك المصورة التقاط صورة مشتركة لنا معا ,,
ثم نغزتني صفاء بكوعها و هي تدندن ,,
" مريوم عروس .. مريوم عروس ..
لين زفوج يا مريومي للمعرس .. بالج تستحين !"
و حركتها هذه ما زادتني إلا ارتباكا ً .. و اصطباغ وجنتي باحمرار الخجل الشديد ..
فأنا ما زلت غير مصدقة أني قد صرت فعلا في نظر الشرع و القانون زوجة لأحدهم ..
و أني قد صرت سيدة .. أو بمرادف آخر .. أصبحت ( مدام مرام ) !! 
اقتربت أمي مني بعد حين، لتخبرني أن عصام على وشك الدخول بعد عشر دقائق ,,
و لا أدري لما شعرت برغبة جامحة لحظتها في أن أنزع ثوب العقد و جميع ما علي من حلي و كذا المشمر الأخضر الذي غطوني به .. و أن.. أن أهرع إلى حجرتي ...أو إلى أي مكان آخر حيث يمكنني فيه البكاء ..فنظرة أمي الفرحة فيّ .. ما كانت إلا لتؤجج رغبتي العارمة في البكاء .. إلا أني تمالكت نفسي في اللحظة الأخيرة .. و حاولت جاهدة أن أضبط من زمام دموعي .. فقط لكي لا يسيح الكحل و (المكياج) فيضيع تعب الكوافير هباءً منثورا ..!
و لكي لا أصبح أضحوكة الحفل و حديث الموسم ..فأنا الآن سيدة و زوجة .. و البكاء في مثل هذه المواقف لا يليق أبدا بالسيدات و النساء الكبيرات ,,
" مرام .. اصبري .. ما هي إلا ساعات و سينتهي الحفل.. و سينصرف الجمع .. و ينتهي كل شيء ! "
تداركت تفكيري.. 
" لا... ليست هي مجرد ساعات قليلة .. بل هي ورطة للعمر كله .. و لا فكاك منها .." وقفت بناء ً على طلب إحدى خالاتي .. و التي اقتربت مني لتضبط من وضع المشمر الأخضر الشفاف ، مسدلة إياه على وجهي .. مانعة عصام من رؤية ملامح وجهي المرتبكة ..
" المعرس سيدخل حالا ً "نطقت إحداهن من الحضور .. و بالتالي عمت شوشرة بين الجمع .. واشرأبت جميع الأعناق إلى حيث لمحت أنا أيضا خياله على باب المجلس ! 
و خيال عصام وحده و هو بثوبه الخليجي و ( البشت ) البني .. جعلني أرسم على وجهي ابتسامة مرتبكة ..و مع هذا فإن خياله أبدا ما كان ليخفف عني التوتر العنيف الذي انتابني في تلك اللحظة .. فقد شعرت بأطرافي جميعها ترتجف من شدة التوتر و الارتباك !!
اقترب عصام و اقترب.. و هو محفوف بأخواته و خالاته و عماته.. و الكثيرات ممن كنت أجهل صلة قرابتهن به ..و أخيرا وصل عصام إلى حيث وقف أمامي .. أمامي مباشرة !!!
رفع عصام طرف المشمر .. ليكشف عن ملامح وجهي .. و قد أصبحت زوجته و حلاله ..
أطال عصام النظر إلى وجهي .. و التقت نظراتنا بعمق و للمرة الأولى .. لحظتها فقط .. أدركت أني قد صرت فعلا زوجة.. و أن هذا العملاق الماثل أمامي ما هو إلا .. إلا زوجي ..!
و كما هي العادة عندنا .. طبع عصام قبلة حارة .. شعرت بلهيبها و هي تحرق لي جبهتي ..!!
" هييي.. أيها الحضور .. غضوا البصر .. و بلاش تربكوني أكتر مما أنا مرتبكة !! "*

*.. البقية تأتي..*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بصراحه مررررررررررره حلوه موفقه خيوه

----------


## ورد الياسمين

> بصراحه مررررررررررره حلوه موفقه خيوه



 
*هلا بهالنور..*
*خيوه صرت اتوقع مرورك اللي دايم يسعدني على مشاركاتي،،*

*أشكرك على التواصل الطيب،،*
*وما انحرم هالطلة يارب..*

*تحاياي:*
*ورد الياسمين..*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*على الوعد،،*
*أتيتكم اليوم بالجزء الثاني*
*اتمنى للجميع متابعة ممتعة*


*الج ـزء (2)*
*طأطأت رأسي ..
و قد ارتفع ضغط الدم في عروقي بفعل الحياء طبعا .. لتتمزق شرايين وجهي.. و يتدفق الدم الأحمر إلى خارجها.. إلى حيث يصبغ وجنتاي بلون وردي محمر.. كلون الدم تماما !! 
بقبلة الرأس هذه انطلقت الزغاريد و ارتفع صوت ( الملاية ) أم سيف مجددا بالأفراح و المواليد ..
في حين أن خالاتي و كذا أمي .. تكفلن بتوزيع ( الشربات ) و العشاء على المعازيم ..*
*جلس عصام بالقرب مني .. لا أقصد ملاصقاً لي على تلك الكوشة البسيطة و التي تصدرت مجلس بيتنا المتواضع ,,
و لكم تمنيت في أعماقي لو يبتعد عني قليلاً .. و لو بمقدار شبرين .. فقط لكي أتمكن من التنفس بصورة طبيعة .. 
فوجود رجل غريب إلى جانبي.. جعلني أشعر باختناق و ارتباك شديدين ..
" أووه.. لا.. عصام ليس بالرجل الغريب.. فهو زوجي .. زوجي !! "*
*هكذا حاولت إقناع نفسي بعدم جدوى الارتباك .. 
إلا أنه عوضاً عن أن يبتعد كما كنت أتمنى .. اقترب مني أكثر و أكثر .. ليتناول يدي بين يديه بناءً على طلب تلك المصورة ( الفلبينية ) !!
و حدث أن أحضرت جدتي في تلك اللحظة إناء الزعفران و ماء الورد..
فمن ضمن عاداتنا أنه يتم سكب ماء الورد على أصابعنا المتشابكة ..
و حانت أيضا بعد ذلك لحظة لعق العسل .. فبناءً على أوامر جدتي أ ُجبرت على لعق العسل من أصابع خطيبي المبجل !! .." و يااااااخ .. !! " 
فقد ارتسمت ملامح العبوس و شيئاً من التقزز تلقائيا ً .. و أنا أجبر نفسي على لعق العسل من أصابعه !! 
إلا أنه و لله الحمد فقد عدى الموقف على خير.. و لم أفرغ كل ما في جوفي كما كنت متوقعة ..مضى الوقت بطيئاً نوعا ما .. و ها أنا ذا لازلت صامتة ..لم أتمكن من أن أنبس ببنة شفة .. 
أو بالأحرى أني لم أتمكن من أن أنطق بأي كلمة .. فنظرات عصام الملتهمة .. و ابتساماته الواسعة .. زادت كلياً في ارتباكي .. و منعتني تماما ً من الحركة.. فكيف ذا بالكلام ! 
فقط أطرقت رأسي .. و أطرقته و أطرقته .. إلى أن انتهى الحفل على خير ..*
*وانفض الحضور و بدأ المعازيم بمغادرة منزلنا .*
*.ولم يبقى في النهاية إلا أنا و.. هو .. و أمي و بعض المقربين من الأهل !!
نغزت أمي إلى خالتي ليلى ,, و التي هي كـُبرى خالاتي .. لتقترب مني و هي تطلق زغرودة طويلة .. فرحة .. باسمة .." مبارك عليكم يا معاريس .. و عسى الله يهنيكم ! " 
ثم قادتني مع عصام .. إلى حيث المجلس العلوي .. و لا أخفي عليكم أني كدت أنزلق أو أتهالك على عتبات الدرج عدة مرات .. ربما من شدة ارتباكي.. أو ربما من خوفي الشديد من الإنفراد به ..وحدي معه .. بين أربعة جدران مغلقة .. !!
أو ربما من شدة الإعياء .. و الأرجح أن السبب يرجع إلى جميع هذه العوامل بالإضافة إلى طول ثوبي.. !!
في داخل المجلس .. جلس عصام على طرف الكنبة .. بينما أنا اخترت الطرف الآخر لها .. و البعيد جداً عنه ..و طأطأت رأسي إلى حيث الأرض تلقائياً ..*
*أبحث عن أي شيء فيها .. لأعلق نظراتي عليه ..قد يساهم في الامتصاص من حدة ارتباكي ... أطلقت خالتي ليلى زغرودة أخرى .. و هي تتمنى لنا السعادة مجددا ..ثم سحبت معها بنات خالاتي الصغيرات .. لتغلق علينا الباب .. تاركة إيانا لوحدنا ..
" لا......!!!مهلا خالتي .. لا تغادري أرجوك .. لا تتركيني لوحدي ..مع هذا العصام .!! "*
*هكذا صرخت في أعماقي ,, و لكن دونما أي صوت طبعا ..*
*وعادت أنظاري لتتركز على الأرض رافضة أن تنطلق بحرية ., فها أنا ذا قد فقدت الحرية المطلقة بارتباطي .. وقد أصبح عصام زوجا قواماً مسئولاً عني !!
نظرات عصام المتفحصة شعرت بها كنار تكوي وجهي ..
ليصبح أحمرا .. أحمر !! 
و اقترب عصام زحفاً على الكرسي .. ليجلس بمحاذاتي !!
و لأبدأ أنا بالصراخ ..
" هييييي !!! عصام .. ابقَ حيث أنت ,, لا تقترب .. فالمنطقة محظورة !!
"و طبعا كانت صرخاتي صامتة .. و في أعماقي فقط .. و لا صوت لها !! "*

*..يتبع..
**
*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*الج ـزء (3)*

*جاءني صوته مرتجفا هو الآخر ,, في محاولة منه لتمزيق حدة الصمت المسيطر على الموقف ,,*
*-" إنك جميلة جدا يا مرام .. في الواقع أجمل بكثير من الصورة ! "*
*إطراؤه العفوي هذا جعلني أرسم ابتسامة واهنة على شفتي ,, ولأني لم أكن لأجد أي تعليق أعقب به على مثل هذه الجملة ,, فقط ابتسمت !!*
*واسترسل صاحبنا عصام .. " عفوا أقصد زوجي عصام " في مدحي و .. و !!و فجأة على حين غرة .. انفتح الباب قاطعا عليه شريط المدح الذي أكاد أجزم أنه قد حفظه من أصدقائه ذوي الخبرة حفظا !*
*أطلت نور ( ابنة خالتي الصغيرة و التي لا تتجاوز الثلاث سنين من عمرها ) بوجهها البريء علينا من خلف الباب !!*

*إطلالتها البريئة تلك جعلتني ارسم ابتسامة حقيقية ولأول مرة في هذه الليلة الحافلة ..*
*تقدمت نور بخطوات غير متوازنة إلى أن تربعت أمامنا على الأرض .. واضعة إحدى يديها على الطاولة الصغيرة الموجودة هناك !
وتسمرت الصغيرة هناك .. دون أي حراك .. فقط فتحت عينيها على آخرهما .. ولكأنها بهذا تشاهد أبطال مسلسل أسطوري .. أو أميرة فلم حقيقية !!
وجود نور معنا قد أراحني كثيرا .. فنور هذه هي معشوقتي الصغيرة بلا أي منافس ..
إلا أن عصام و على ما يبدو .. قد تضايق من تواجدها .. فرسم شيئا من العبوس على وجهه .. ليتعاقد حاجبيه ..و تعاقد حاجبيه هذا لفت نظري .. فكثيرا ما تمنيت أن يرزقني المولى بزوج ذو حواجب معقودة !!*
*-" صغيرتي .. أمك تناديك في الخارج .. "*
*و لم تتحرك الصغيرة البتة !!!* 
*" حبيبتي.. أمك هناك تبحث عنك في الصالة "*
*و لا جدوى .. و لا حراك.. فما زالت نور متسمرة متأملة ..* 
*إلا أنه وللأسف الشديد.. قد لمحت خالتي ليلى بعد دقائق قليلة ابنتها نور .. و هي متسمرة أمامنا .. لتختطفها منا محرجة معتذرة .. ثم لتنصرف مجددا .. تاركة إياي و عصام لوحدنا مجددا ..!!طالعت عصام بطرفي ..*
*" ها عصام .. ها نحن ذا لوحدنا مجددا ً .. هيا أكمل سيمفونية المدح و الإطراء ..!! " 
قلتها في أعماقي بصمت ..و لكم كنت أخشى بالفعل أنه سيبدأ بسرد قصة آدم و حواء علي ّ .. كما فعل صديقه علي .. خطيب صفاء ..إن فعل عصام هذا .. فإنني سأنام لا محالة ..!! فأنا جد متعبة .. ! 
كما أن مغزى قصة آدم في مثل هذه الليلة جد قوي ..أي بما معناه أنه وداعا للحرية .. و يا ألف أهلا وسهلا بالسيطرة و الطاعة المطلقة !!!..الله يستر !! 
انتبهت من تفكيري على سؤال عصام إياي إن كنت أشعر بالسعادة !
و احترت في أمري بما أ ُجيب .. إذ أني و في هذه اللحظة بالذات لا أشعر بأي شيء.. 
عدى الخوف و الارتباك.. و لا شيء غيرهما سوى التعب و الإرهاق !!
و أنقذتني ريما ( أخت نور ) باقتحامها المجلس علينا دونما سابق إنذار .. من البحث عن جواب لسؤاله ..تقدمت ريما بكل جرأة و براءة .. لتجلس فيما بيننا .. و ريما هذه تبلغ من العمر ثمان سنين .. و هي جريئة و مشاكسة إلى أقصى درجة !!
وضعت ريما رجلا فوق رجل و هي تبتسم لنا فرحة سعيدة ..*
*-" ما أسمك يا حلوة ؟؟!! "*
*-" ريما .. " و هي تهز كتفيها متفاعلة ,*
*-" اسم حلو يا ريما .." و في محاولة للتحايل من عصام على ريما ..*
*وتصريفها قال.." هناك من يناديك في الخارج.. كأني سمعت أحدهم يصرخ مناديا .. ريما ... ريما .."
-" لا .. لا أحد يناديني .. !! "
-" أظنها أمك ..
هلا ذهبتي إليها .. فهي تريدك في شيء مهم بلا أدنى شك " 
-" لا .. قلت لك .. لا أحد يريدني .. ثم أن أمي قد قالت لي أنها لا ترغب في رؤية وجهي مجددا الليلة .. !! "
واستماتة عصام في طرد ريما بأسلوب لائق .. جعلتني أضحك ..*
*بل ربما هو عناد ريما .. و جرأتها في الحديث معه .. هو ما جعلني في الواقع أضحك و من أعماق قلبي عليهما ..*
*أطلت خالتي علينا بعد حين .. لتسحبها من بيننا سحبا ...*
*و ريما تصرخ مطالبة بالبقاء بيننا .. لترى ماذا سنفعل .. و فيما سنتكلم !! 
" تفكير الأطفال و براءتهم شيء عجيب .. فلكم تعجبني عفويتهم في التفكير.."
تنهد عصام .. و قد رحلت ريما أخيرا .. و خلى له الجو ..*
*أما أنا فقد ارتخت أعصابي نوعا ما بإطلالة نور و ريما .. فبدأ أشعر بشيء من الراحة و العفوية .. أو لنقل أني بدأت أتقبل فكرة أني إنسانة مخطوبة ..*
*وأن هذا الماثل أمامي و المدعو عصام هو زوجي شرعا على سنة الله و رسوله ..*
*أخبرني عصام في ضمن حديثه المسترسل أن دوامه اليومي في شركة المقاولات الضخمة منذ الساعة السابعة صباحا .. إلى الساعة الرابعة مساءً !
و معنى كلامه هذا أنه لن يتمكن من رؤيتي إلا بعد الرابعة في كل يوم ..*
*وهذه النقطة أراحتني نوعا ما .. إذ أنني سأتمكن من النوم غدا إلى الساعة الثانية ظهرا .. دون أن أقلق و أنا أنتظر إطلالة عصام علي في كل صباح كما يفعل المخطوبون ..*
*إلا أن فرحتي لم تكمل .. فقد عقب عصام بعد لحظات قليلة أنه حاليا في إجازة لمدة أسبوعين .. و أنه سيمر عليّ غدا ً في الظهيرة .. لنتناول الغداء في بيت أهله ! 
" أووه.. لا مفر .. 
فلا حرية بعد اليوم.. فقط مزيد من الارتباطات و المسؤوليات .. !!*
*"هكذا همهمت بين نفسي و نفسي .. و أنا أرقب الساعة المعلقة و عقاربها البطيئة تتأرجح مشيرة إلى ما بعد الثانية صباحا بقليل ,, !! 
" متى يا سي عصام ناوي اتروح ..!! فيني النوم يا بيه .. ما تروح بئه !! "و لكأن عصام قد قرأ أفكاري .. فقد وقف عريسي و هو يستأذن في الانصراف .. واعداً إياي بالقدوم غدا ً 
" هل يا تراه سيستأذن في الانصراف فيما بعد .. لو تزوجنا فعليا ً .. و بتنا تحت سقف واحد ..؟؟!! " 
و مجرد فكرة الزواج الفعلي .. و كوننا سنكون معا يوما ما .. تحت سقف واحد .. جعلتني أرتجف مجددا .. لأهرع بعد رحيله ..و بكل ما أوتيته من قوة و خوف .. إلى حيث سريري ,, لأتدثر حينها ب (شرشفي ) .. مسلمة ً نفسي إلى نوم عميق .. هاربة ً به من أحداث اليوم المتسارعة ..!
و نمت بثوبي .. دون أن أغسل وجهي .. أو حتى أن أمسح (المكياج) من عليه !* 


*.. للحديث بقيه ..*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بجد مررررررررره روعه
تسلمين غناتي
موفقه كل خير 
يارب 
لاعدمنااااا جديدك 
دمتي بود

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*مرورك الأروع عزيزتي ،،*

*سأودعك سراً لاتخبري به أحد* 

*قلت سابقاً بأني سأدرج جزء واحد كل أسبوع،،*

*والجزء الثالث أدرجته لأجل عينك الجميلة..*

*أنرتِ صفحتي ،،*

*لاعدمت هالطلة ،،*

*ودمتِ بمحبة..*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*


*الج ـزء (4)*


*استيقظت فزعة على رنة ( الموبايل ) و كنت بالكاد أستطيع فتح عيني ..*
*ولما لمحت أن الساعة ما زالت عالقة على الثامنة صباحاً .. كان بودي فعلاً أن أرمي الهاتف المحمول و صاحب الاتصال في سلة المهملات ..!*
*وأعاود نومي ..ولم أرد على الاتصال مع إدراكي التام أن عصام هو المتصل في مثل هذا الصباح الباكر .. لا لشيء.. فقط لكون صوتي كان لا يزال نائماً .. حاولت أن أعود إلى النوم مجدداً .. لكن لا جدوى .. فقد هرب النوم مني بلا رجعة ..
و لا مفر من النهوض من على السرير ..غسلت وجهي .. و نزعت ثوب العقد.. و لبست عوضاً عنه شيئاً بسيطاً.. مريحاً في اللبس..!
و نزلت إلى الطابق الأرضي.. حيث استقبلني أفراد عائلتي بوجوه باسمة .. تعتليها الفرحة الصادقة .. و قد كانوا جميعاً ملتفين حول طاولة الإفطار .. ينتظرون قدومي ..*
*تزحزح أخي محمد من على الكرسي الملاصق لأمي.. سامحاً*
* لي بالجلوس عليه و لأول مرة !! ..فهذا الكرسي هو المفضل لدى الجميع .. و الذي كنا نتعارك عليه كثيراً منذ صغرنا ..*
* أما أمي.. فقد نهضت من على كرسيها و عانقتني و قبلتني .. ثم شرعت ببكاءٍ*
* لا مبرر له..*
*و لما هممت بعد حين بتناول كأس الشاي اليومي .. إذا بأسماء أختي الصغيرة.. ذات الستة أعوام .. تندفع إلي في محاولة لعناقي و تقبيلي ..*
*و كانت للتو مستيقظة من نومها ..و لم أتدارك نفسي جيدا عند هجومها .. فقد اضطرب كأس الشاي في يدي .. و اندلق على يدي .. حاراً لاسعاً .. ليحرق لي إصبعي ,,*
*" و أأأأي..." فها قد تحول لون إصبعي إلى الأحمر .. و بدأت لا إرادياً أصرخ من شدة الألم..*
*أما المسكينة أسماء.. فقد تجمدت في مكانها .. خائفة من العقاب المتوقع .. و.. و شرعت في بكاء ٍ عنيف متسارع ..*
*أنقذتني أمي بوعاء الثلج البارد .. أضع فيه إصبعي المحترق .. في حين أنها حدجت أسماء بنظرة .. جعلتها ترفع نبرتها في البكاء ..
-" خير يا ابنتي.. خير إن شاء الله ..
فدلق الشاي فآل خير.. لا تخافي حبيبتي..*
*"و في صميم طوارئ هذا الموقف .. ارتفع رنين جرس الباب .. ينبئنا بقدوم أحدهم ..*
* فتحت الخادمة ( صوفي ) الباب للطارق .. و إذا بعصام.. على الباب متسمرا في مكانه ..*
*ولا إرادياً .. عندما لمحت خياله أمامي .. أنزلت رأسي بسرعة إلى تحت الطاولة .. في محاولة مني للتستر من نظراته كرجل غريب علي .. ونسيت تماما أني قد حُـللت له بالأمس .. و قد صار عصام زوجي شرعا ..*
*وكانت ضحكة محمد .. لتجعلني أتنبه إلى تصرفي الغريب هذا .. فأستدرك موقفي بسرعة ..*
*بعد تحية ألقاها عصام على الجميع .. تقدم مني .. و مد لي يده مصافحاً ..تسمرت في مكاني .. و قد شلت يدي في مكانها .. رافضة أن ترتفع لتصافحه .. و خصوصا أنها كانت لا تزال متورمة من أثر الحرق ..!!
إلا أني بالكاد .. تمكنت أخيراً من أن أنقذ يده العالقة من طول الانتظار..*
*فمددت له يدي المرتجفة مصافحة ً إياه !!
و لمح عصام تورم إصبعي .. فسألني و قد ارتسمت على وجهه أمارات الاهتمام الجاد بما حدث لي ..*
*-" إنه مجرد حرق صغير .. "*
*هكذا همهمت له .. و لا أدري إن كان قد سمعني فعلاً أو لا .. 
و لكنني أظنه قد فهم ما حدث من بقعة الشاي التي كانت لا تزال موجودة .. و بكاء أسماء المتعالي ..*
*أصر عصام علي أن أذهب معه إلى المستوصف القريب منا لمداواة حرقي .. 
و لم يكن لي أي رأي أبديه في مثل هذه المسألة .. فعينا عصام كانتا تتقدان بوميض خوف و قلق عجيب ..و فيما لو فكرت مثلا في الاعتراض أو رفض عرضه هذا .. فإن وميض عينيه لا شك سيتحول إلى وميض غضب شديد ..هكذا خمنت ..* 
*و لكي أتأكد فقط من صحة نظريتي قلت بشيء من دلال ..
-" لا داعي للمستوصف.. إنه حرق صغير فقط "
و صدق ظني .. فقد اشتعلت عينيه بوميض غريب .. و هو يقول ..
-" هيا بنا .. "*
*وهكذا لبست عباءتي على عجل .. و تبعت عصام إلى خارج المنزل .. إلى حيث كانت سيارته بانتظارنا ..*
* تقدمني عصام إلى السيارة .. فاتحا لي الباب الأمامي ..و لا أخفيكم سرا ً .. أن شعوراً عجيب كان قد تسلل لي و أنا أركب إلى داخل السيارة ..على الكرسي الأمامي لها .. محتلة صدارتها.. و تمنيت لو أني كما احتللت صدارة سيارة عصام.. أني قد احتللت أيضا صدارة قلبه ..لكن لا يزال الوقت جد مبكر على مثل هذه الصدارة ... فالحب أبدا ً لا يأتي بين يوم و ليلة .. و لابد من عشرة حقيقية ليتولد حب طبيعي فطري بين أي اثنين ..* 



*.. للحديث بقيه ..*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*الج ـزء (5)*


*-" حاولت الاتصال بك في هذا الصباح .. لكن لا من مجيب !! "
هكذا بدأ عصام حديثه معي قاطعاً الصمت المسيطر على السيارة و علينا ..*
*أطرقت رأسي و أنا أعتذر له .. كوني كنت نائمة و جد مرهقة ..
-" أها .. هكذا إذن .. أنا الآخر كنت أشعر بالتعب و الإرهاق الشديدين ... "*
*عقب عصام مبتسما .. ثم أخذ يعبث بأصابعه في موجة المذياع ليثبته على نشرة الأخبار ..
و قد كان المذيع حينها يعلن عن خبر عاجل يفيد بعدد القتلى في حادثة انفجار جديدة في العراق المنتهك الحقوق !
و لمحت شيئا من علامات الاستياء الشديد ترتسم على وجه عصام و هو يستمع إلى مثل هذا الخبر المؤلم ..تمتم عصام بعد حين من الخبر ساخطا ً 
-"لابد من ردة فعل عربية قوية .. و إلا فإننا سنخسر العراق إلى الأبد .. كما خسرنا القدس من قبل !! " 
سألني عصام مريدا ً اشراكي في شيء من الحديث عن توقعاتي المستقبلة بما يختص بحادث الانفجار المريع هذا ..عبست ملامحي ..فانا لست محللة سياسية لأتوقع ما أتوقعه بشأن العراق .. إلا أني أخبرته فطرياً و بشيء من الاقتضاب .. أن الوضع سيتأزم أكثر و أكثر و أن العرب كعادتهم سيكتفون بموقف المتفرجين كالعادة !*
* وارتقبت ارتسام شيء ما على وجه عصام يشجعني على الاسترسال أكثر في الحديث ..لكن .. ظل وجه عصام جامدا .. و قد انعقد حاجبيه أكثر و أكثر .. لذا آثرت الصمت .. بل أني قد صمت بالفعل ..!! 
و سرحت أنا الأخرى عبر نافذة السيارة .. أرقب عبرها معالم الطريق و هي تمضي أمامنا بسرعة ،،*
* ولما تنبه عصام أخيرا ً من شروده .. نطق قائلاً ..*
*-" عذرا مرام .. فقد سرحت بفكري قليلا ..
فأنا أوفقك الرأي تماما .. لكن فلنأمل خيراً.. فلربما يتغير الوضع جذرياً هذه المرة !"
-" إن شاء الله ..*
*فالرب الكريم هو وحدة القادر على ردع أمثال هؤلاء الجبابرة "*
*كنا في هذه اللحظة قد وصلنا إلى ( كافتيريا ) صغيرة .. توقف عصام عندها .. سائلاً إياي إن كنت أرغب في شرب أو أكل أي شيء .. فهو يشعر بشيء من العطش ..*
*أخبرته بعد شيء من التردد أني أرغب في تناول عصير فراولة .. إذا أمكن ..اختفى عصام بعدها .. و قد نزل إلى ( الكافتيريا ) تاركا ً إياي وحدي في السيارة ..أغلقت عيني و أنا أستمع إلى موجز نهاية الأخبار..
" فلكم هو واقعنا بالفعل مؤلم و شنيع .. و لكم هي كثيرة مآسيه.. و لكم هي الحروب مدمرة .. 
فيا ربي رحمتك .. ""
لقيت روحي .. بعد ما أنا لقيتك .. بعد اللقاء أرجوك .. لا .. لا تغيب ..صعب علي أبقى .. و أنا ما نسيتك ! "
هكذا ارتفع صوت أحدهم من المذياع بعد نشرة الأخبار ,, و هكذا اندمجت أنا كليا ً في ألحان هذه الأغنية ..*
* ولم أنتبه إلا و يد عصام تطفئ المذياع عني بعصبية واضحة .. ثم رمقني عصام بنظرة مخيفة غريبة .. و هو يقول .. 
-" لا أغاني ..أسمعتي ؟! .. لا أغاني ... " 
و بصراحة شديدة .. أربكني موقفه هذا .. فغصت في مقعدي .. و تجمدت في مكاني ..
فأنا أدرك تماما أن الأغاني حرام شرعاً .. و لو كنت في سيارتي لأطفأتها فوراً .. إلا أني لم أملك الجرأة لأن أعبث في مذياع سيارتك يا هذا .. لأغير الموجة إلى أخرى .. !
-" آسف .. فلم أقصد بالفعل زجرك يا مرام بمثل هذه النبرة .. "
هكذا عقب بعد حين .. معتذراً و هو ينطلق بسيارته باتجاه المستوصف .. و قد تنبه إلى أسلوبه الفض و نبرته الحادة معي .. في ثاني أيام الخطوبة .. فما بال الأيام القادمة .. 
" الله يستر منك يا عصام و من فعايلك .. إي بيّن على حقيقتك ! "*
*ثم ناولني عصام مبتسماً.. كأس العصير .. في محاولة منه لتلطيف الجو .. إلا أن ابتسامته ما كانت لتشفع له نبرته الحادة تلك ..!!
-" لم أجد عصير فراولة .. لذا أحضرت لك عصير مانجو .. "*
*أخذت العصير من عنده .. و قد ارتسم العبوس بنفسه على وجهي ..
" ياااخ .. فأنا لا أحب المانجو .. أو لم تجد عصيرا آخر غير المانجو ؟!! " 
لم أتكلم بالطبع .. فالموقف ما زال متوترا ً .. و تعقيب كهذا كان من شأنه أن يشعل التوتر أكثر و أكثر .. لذا صمت مجبرة .. و أجبرت نفسي على رشف و لو بضع جرعات قليلة من عصير المانجو الذي لا أطيقه ..*
*و الحمد لله فقد وصلنا أخيرا ً إلى المستوصف ..فتركت الكأس في السيارة .. و نزلت أتبع عصام و الذي تقدمني بخطوات واسعة سريعة .. تاركا ً مسافة جد شاسعة بيني و بينه .. 
" يا لهؤلاء الرجال ... أو لا يدركون أن الجنس الناعم في العادة بطيء الحركة و المشي .. و خصوصا ً إذا كن يرتدين كعبا عاليا ً كما أفعل أنا الآن .. " 
أسرعت قدر الامكان في محاولة للحاق بعصام .. و كان عصام قد تنبه أيضاً إلى مقدار المسافة الكبيرة التي خلفها بيني و بينه.. لذا وقف ينتظر وصولي ..في داخل غرفة الطوارئ.. تقدم الممرض المتواجد هناك لمداواة الحرق في إصبعي .. و الذي كان قد تورم بشكل يلفت الانتباه .. إلا أن عصام اعترض طريقه قائلاً ..
-" عذرا .. و لكنها تفضل الممرضة لو سمحت .."*
*-" لكن الممرضة مشغولة حاليا ً بمداواة مريضاً آخر .."
-" سننتظرها ريث تنتهي .. فلسنا في عجلة من أمرنا .. !! "
-"عصام .. دعه يعالجني ..فالنهار قد انتصف و لابد أن أرجع البيت لأضبط من شكلي قبل الذهاب معك إلى بيت أهلك ..ثم أنه لا فرق بين تمريض الرجل و المرأة .. فهذه حالة طوارئ .. يُـباح فيها المحظور .. "
و يا ليتني لم أتفوه بما تفوهته للتو... فقد حدجني عصام بنظرة أرعبتني كلياً .. و هو يقول ..
-" مرام .. الممرض رجل ٌ أجنبي ..فكيف تسمحين لرجل أجنبي بلمسك .. و هناك ممرضة موجودة ..؟؟ دقائق قليلة من الانتظار .. أهون بكثير من سخط ربك .. أليس كذلك ؟!! "
-"بلى .. بالطبع ،، ! "* 
*ثم أطرقت رأسي و قد أحرجني موقفه أكثر و أكثر ..لكني في النهاية .. لا أخفي عليكم ..أني.. أني قد أ ُعجبت كثيراً بطريقة و لهجة عصام و هو يقنعني بوجهة نظره .. و غيرته علي .. "
" ايوووه يا عم .. بئى ورايي رجّـــالة .. !! بتخاف.. و بتغار عليّ !! "* 



*.. يتبع ..**
*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بصراحه مذكرات مرررررررررره روعه
يسلمووووووووو غناتي
موفقه لكل خير

----------


## miss.sos

*مذكرااااات مرة حلــــوة ....

بانتظااار المزيد ...*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

_أختي الغالية : دمعة_




_شاكرة لكِـ تواصلكِـ الرائع العطر_






_دمتِ بجمال روحكِـ_

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*miss.sos،،*


*أهلا بكِـ اخيتي بيننا،،*


*شاكرة لكِـ تنويركِـ صفحتي،،*




*دمتِ بجمال روحكِـ....*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*الج ـزء (6)*


*لكم هو جميل أن تشعر أن هناك من يهتم بك.. و أنك محط رعايته و جزء من مسؤوليته.. 
هكذا فكرت وأنا أرقب عصام الجالس إلى جواري في سيارته الزرقاء ..
في طريقنا إلى البيت ،،
-"سنعرج إلى بيت أهلي مباشرة .. أظن أنه لا داعي للمرور على بيتكم أولا.. و إلا فما رأيك ؟!! "
و اتسعت حدقتا عينيّ على آخرهما .. و أنا أستمع إلى ما تفوه به للتو .. 
و كدت أن أصرخ .. 
-" لا طبعا .. هل تريدني أن أذهب معك و أنا على هكذا حال .. !! "* 
*صحيح أن الرجال لا يفهمون بتاتاً بما يتعلق باهتمامات النساء .. 
-" لا قد نسيت شيئاً ما في البيت .. "
هكذا نطقت بأدب جم .. إذ لم أكن بقادرة بعد على التصرف بطبيعتي.. كأن أصرخ مثلا أو أن تشتد نبرة صوتي .. و أنا أصر على موقفي ..*
*و على ما يبدو أن عصام أيضا ً كان يعاني من نفس ما أعاني أنا منه .. لذا اكتفى برسم شيء من الابتسامة على وجهه و هو يقول .. 
-" أووه ،، حسنا .. يمكننا إذن النزول إلى بيتكم لنصلي أيضا ً هناك .. ثم ننطلق إلى بيت والدي لتناول الغداء .. فالجميع ينتظرنا هناك ،،
-" الجميع ؟؟ " سألته مهتمة ..*
*-" نعم .. فقد أقام والدي وليمة ضخمة على شرفنا .. دعا إليها جميع الأهل .." 
و عقب بعد لحظات .. 
-" أبي رجل ٌ طيب ..و كذلك أمي ..*
*ستحبينهما كثيرا عندما تحتكين بهما .. " 
-"أتمنى ذلك من كل أعماق قلبي .. "قلتها صادقة مبتسمة ..*
*توقفنا بعد دقائق قليلة أمام باب المنزل ..و قدت عصام إلى داخله .. إلى حيث المجلس بالتحديد ..*
*ثم توجهت إلى المطبخ لأحضر له شيئا من الماء .. فقد كان الجو في الخارج شديد الحرارة .. و لابد أنه يشعر بشيء من العطش ..*
*في المطبخ ،، توقفت لأتحدث مع أمي التي استقبلتني كعادتها بوجه بشوش ..*
*و صارحتها بخوفي من لقاء أهله .. فانطباع أهله عني يهمني كثيرا !! 
-" تصرفي على طبيعتك حبيبتي .. فأنت نعم الجوهرة .. و أين ذا يجدون جوهرة ثمينة مثلك لابنهم .. "*
* عانقت أمي الحبيبة .. و قد ارتحت كثيرا ً لنصائحها المشبعة بعاطفة الأمومة المتدفقة .. و تنبهت إلى أن قد نسيت عصام وحيدا في المجلس.. لما يزيد على الربع ساعة!!
أسرعت بكأس الماء المضطرب في يدي .. لأجد عصام قد خر ساجداً على سجادة الصلاة ..
وقفت على أعتاب المجلس.. و أنا أتأمله ..فلكم شعرت بروحانية شديدة تتسرب إليّ و أنا أرقب خشوعه التام في الصلاة .. و قد نسى كل ما يحيط به .. 
-" آآه يا عصام .. لكم أغبطك على مثل هذه العلاقة الروحانية القوية التي تربطك مع ربك .. و لكم أتمنى لو يصبح لي شيء ٌ من خشوعك و انقطاعك التام ! "
انتبه إلي ّ عصام بعد حين .. و قد أتم الفرض ..و اعتلت وجهه ابتسامة رائعة ,,*
*تداركت موقفي بسرعة و قد شعرت بشيء من الارتباك كوني كنت أراقبه منذ دقائق دونما حراك ..
-" تقبل الله .. "
-" أعمالنا و أعمالكم .." 
و كان أن دخل في هذه اللحظة أخي الأكبر عادل .. متنحنحاً .. ملقياً بالتحية علينا ..*
* داعبني أخي عادل و هو يعانقني كعادته حينما يراني .. 
-" كيف حال عروسنا ؟!! هل كبرت و عقلت .. أم أنها لا تزال دلوعة كالصغار ؟! "
نغزته بكوعي و أنا أتعمد الضحك .. مداراة للحرج و الخجل الذي سببه لي ...
-" أنا كبيرة منذ أن ولدتني أمي ... وحتى اسأل عصام ! "
و لست أدري كيف امتلكت الجرأة لحظتها .. لأنطق بمثل ما نطقت ..و لكن الحمد لله ..* 
*فقد ارتفع صوت عصام و عادل بالضحك على تعليقي .. و لم يكن تعليقي غبياً  كما ظننت ...*
*وجدت الفرصة سانحة بقدوم عادل لأن استأذن لأنصرف إلى تجهيز نفسي للغداء ..*
*اعتليت عتبات الدرج قفزاً .. إلى حيث غرفتي .. و إلى حيث بدأت معركة حقيقية تتمحور حول ماذا ألبس ! "
بعثرت كما العادة جميع أغراض الزينة .. كما فتحت خزانة ملابسي على أخرها .. و شرعت أنتقي ثوبا تلو الثوب .. دون أن أجد من ثيابي شيئا مناسبا !!" فماذا ألبس ؟!! .. هذا .. أم هذا .. أم ذاك .. لا القميص الأبيض سيكون مناسباً .. أووه لا سأبدو رسمية به ..*
* ثم أني سأرى الكثير من الوجوه الجديدة اليوم .. و لابد أن أنال على رضاهم !"*
*و لما اشتدت حيرتي .. لم أجد بدا ً من طلب مساعدة أمي ..فلكم أحب أمي و أشعر بقيمتها الحقيقية في مثل هذه المواقف ..
انتقت لي أمي ثوباً وردياً هادئاً.. مزدان ٍ ببعض النقوش البيضاء الباهتة على أطرافه ..*
*ولولا مساعدة أمي لي .. و لو أنها فرضاً تركتني اختار ثوبي لوحدي ..لما اخترت شيئاً مناسباً .. حتى و لو بعد ثلاث ساعات !*
*ضبطت من تسريحة شعري.. و شيئاً من العطر ..
ثم قليلاً من (المكياج) الذي لا يـُرى ! ..* 
*و نزلت .. 
-" الحمد لله .. إنها نصف ساعة فقط.. أكملت فيها تجهيزي .. 
الله يخلي إلي الماما .. أنا من غيرها ما أدري إيش كنت بسوي ! "
فتحت باب المجلس بهدوء.. لألج إلى الداخل ..*
*كان عصام و عادل لحظتها يتبادلان أطراف الحديث..و لقطت أذني من حديثيهما بضع كلمات .. 
كالعراق .. أزمة عالمية .. حرب .. أمريكا ..و هكذا استنتجت أن محور حديثهم هو السياسة كالعادة ..أو لا يمل الرجال حديث السياسة ؟!!* 
*و لفت نظري لحظتها طريقة عصام في الكلام.. 
فلكم شدني أسلوبه في الحديث ..
" خطيبي محدثٌ لبق.. و وسيم .. و ملتزم .. و ..ذو حواجب معقودة .. 
ماذا أريد أكثر من هذا !! "
هكذا حدثت نفسي ..قبل أن ترتفع نظرات عصام ببطء شديد .. لتتركز على عيني ..طال عناق عينينا هذه المرة ..*
* كما لمحت عبر أثير نظراته شيئاً من الإعجاب الذي أطربني ...
-" احم احم .. نحن هنا .. " 
هكذا تنحنح عادل و هو يرقبنا و قد تسمر كل منا في مكانه تحت تأثير نظرات الآخر الحانية ..
لحظتها فقط انتبهنا فعلاً إلى وجوده .. لأرسم ابتسامة سريعة خجلة و أنا أقول لعصام .. 
-" هيا بنا "* 



*.. للحديث بقيه ..*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*الج ـزء (7)*



*لم يكن عصام ليعطيني أية فرصة لأن أقلق وهو يطمئنني مبتسماً بين حين وآخر ونحن في سيارته.. بأني سأحب أهله كثيرا ..*
*و ما طفق عصام يمدح أهله.. و يتفاخر بطيبهم .. حتى ارتحت لكلامه و اطمأنت نفسي نوعاً ما ..**
-" تفضلي يا عروسي الحلوة .. "
كذا همس لي عصام و هو يقودني إلى داخل بيتهم .. وقد وضع يده على كتفي .. مما أشعرني بحرارة شديدة تنبع من موضع كفه ..
استقبلنا والده الهرم عند المدخل .. و الذي كان بالكاد يستطيع الوقوف ..
ثم عانق عصام عناقاً أبوياً حاراً .. أشعرني للوهلة بحنين جارف إلى والدي المتوفى منذ سنين طويلة ..
ثم دار أبو عصام لي مرحباً مصافحاً ..و يا ألله لكم شعرت برجفة خفية تتسلل إلي و أنا أبداله المصافحة ..
بل أن ما لفت نظري في الحقيقة و أنا أغرس يدي الناعمة في أحضان كفه الخشنة .. و التي أرهقتها السنون بلا شك .. و زحفت عليها تجاعيد الزمان المرة .. 
هو الفرق الكبير جدا بين يدي الناعمة جدا .. و يد عمي أبو عصام .. الضخمة جداً .. الخشنة جداً .. و كذلك الهرمة جداً ..*
*" هل ستصبح يدي مثل يده يوما ؟! .. 
حفر الزمن عليها أثاره المرة .. لتتعمق التجاعيد عليها .. كعمق هموم هذا الهرم المسكين ..* 
*تنبهت من تفكيري هذا على صوت أم عصام و التي أسرعت باتجاهنا حال ما لمحتنا ..
أم عصام امرأة كبيرة في السن أيضاً ..إلا أنها لا تزال تحتفظ بشيء من شبابها و قواها ,, و الأهم من هذا أن ابتسامة رائعة تكاد لا تفارق وجهها الحاني أبدا ً ! انحنى عصام ليقبل يدها .. في حين أنها أسرعت إلى ضمه إلى صدرها بكل قوة .. و طال عناقهما.. و قد تخلل إليه بشيء من الدموع و العبرات ..  "مشهد درامي مؤثر .. أليس كذلك ؟! ..*
* هييي.. يلا جففوا دموعكم .. و بلاش دموع ..! "* 
*قادتني أم عصام و هي تزغرد فرحة بي .. إلى حيث مجلس النساء ..*
* بينما ودعني عصام بنظرة حانية منه .. و هو يتبع أباه إلى حيث مجلس الرجال ,, 
" و يا ألله !!!! ..لم أكن أبدا أتوقع كل هذا العدد من الوجوه تنتظرني في صالة النساء .."
قفزت من بين المتواجدين هناك أخت عصام الوحيدة و من كانت تدعى سلمى .. لتقبلني مرحبة بي ..*
* و سلمى هذه تكاد تقاربني في العمر ..أو هكذا خمنت .. لذا ارتحت لها كثيراً ..*
*ثم بدأت سلمى معي مراسيم التعارف المعهودة في مثل هذه المناسبات.. 
-" هذه خالتي منى .. و ابنتيها أحلام و منال .. و هنا عمتي .. و تلك ابنتها .. و تلك خالة أمي .. و هذه إحدى جاراتنا .. "" 
و لا تسألوني أرجوكم عن مدى معاناتي و أنا أتعرف على كل هذا الكم من الناس و الوجوه الجديدة .. تخيلوا معي جميع معارفهم و أهلهم في مرة !!*
* "كنت أكرر اسم كل وجه أسلم عليه في أعماقي على أمل أنه سيتركز في أعماقي ,,*
*لكن مستحيل أن أحفظهم جميعا ..حفظت ما حفظت من أسماء .. و تركت الباقي للزمن ..*
* إذ لابد أني مع الأيام .. سأحفظهم يوما !!* 
*مرت مراسيم التعارف على خير ..*
* و لله الحمد فإن جميع من سلمت عليهم و سلم علي كان لطيفاً معي .. مرحباً بوجه بشوش ..* 
*ما عدا تلك المرأة ذات الثوب الأزرق الداكن .. و الجالسة في تلك الزاوية .. و ابنتها تلك .. !! 
لست أتذكر ما صلة قرابتهن بعصام** ..*
*أمم .. أظنها خالته ..لا .. لا .. بل عمته..نعم عمته ..أم .. أم سلمان .. و ابنتها ما اسمها ..سهى .. منى ..*
* أو ربما عـُلا ! 
لست أستطيع في الواقع تذكر اسم ابنتها .. ليس مهما .. !
و لسبب خفي انقبض قلبي لمرآهما .. بل في الواقع أن هم من بدأوا حرب النظرات ،،*
*فعاملوني بنظراتهم بشيء من الجفاء .. أجهل كنهه !*
*" لا يهمني أبداً هدف نظراتهم الغريبة تلك و سرها .. فالجميع عداهما رحب بي و أيما ترحيب ! .. لذا لا يهمني أسلوبهم القاسي الجاف هذا !! "*
*هكذا حدثت نفسي و أنا أقنع نفسي تهميش عمة عصام و ابنتها ..! 
فأنا قد حزت على رضا و قبول الجميع سواهما .. و الأهم من الجميع هو عصام .. خطيبي ! 
و لكن ما أعاد تفكيري إليهما مجددا بعد حين ..*
* هو تلك النظرة الهازئة التي رمتني بها ابنة عمة عصام .. و هي تشير لي بإصبعها محدثة أمها بصوت أبعد من أن يصل إلى أذني ..*
* لتنفجر ضاحكة هازئة في الدقيقة التالية ..*
*أشعرني ضحكها هذا بأن هناك شيئا خاطئا في مظهري .. لذا رفعت يدي أعدل بها خصلات شعري المتموجة ..*
* وحركتي البريئة هذه زادت من ضحكها الهازئ ..* 
*و زاد بالطبع من توتر أعصابي ..
" ما بال هذه المرأة !! هل جنت ؟؟ 
أم أن بي شيئاً مثيراً للضحك و السخرية إلى تلك الدرجة !! "
و أنقذتني سلمى من توتري .. إذ تنبهت على ما يبدو لما يجري ..*
* فتقدمت لتجلس إلى جواري هامسة لي ..
-"دعك منها عزيزتي مرام .. فهي تغار منك .. !! "
-( تغار مني ؟؟!! )* 
*عبارة سلمى هذه دارت في خلدي كثيرا و عصفت بوجداني ..فلما تغار مثلها مني .. و هي بالكاد تعرفت على للتو .. !! 
هكذا حدثت نفسي و أنا أشرد بنظراتي متسللة إلى حيث كانت هي ..* 
*مراقبة تصرفاتها و حركاتها الاستفزازية بطرف خفي ..*
*" لا أهتم بها .. أنا لا أهتم .. "* 
*هكذا صرخت في أعماقي .. مؤكدة على تهميش التفكير في أمثالها ! 
و أنقذتني منها سلمى و هي تحيطني بصديقاتها الرائعات .. ليتجاذبن معي شتى الأحاديث الراقية ..*
*فقد تحدثنا في كل شيء بدءاً من الخطوبة و مسؤوليتها .. و انتهاءاً بالدراسة و مصائبها .. و وجود مثل هذه الثلة الرائعة التي تحيط بي .. أراحني نفسياً و صرف تفكيري عن ابنة عمة عصام .. و تصرفاتها السخيفة ! 
امتدت بعد حين سفرة الغداء العامرة بكل ما لذا وطاب ..* 
*بل أن كل ما تتخيلونه من طعام كان هناك ..*
*.." و يا ألله .. كل هذا الطعام على شرفي أنا و عصام ! "* 
*و مع أن عمتي أم عصام و سلمى قد اهتمتا بي كثيراً و أحاطتاني برعايتهما ,, و قد أجلساني إلى جوارهما على مائدة الغداء الممتدة ..* 
*إلا أني فقدت شهيتي إلى الطعام و أنا ألاحظ نظرات تلك العمة و ابنتها تحتويني متفرسة مراقبة ..* 
*و قد تعمدتا الجلوس أمامي ..كانت نظراتهما تحتويني و ترصد علي كل حركة أقوم بها ..* 
*ربما ليسجلوها في تقرير سيرفعونه عني إلى من لست أدري فيما بعد ..*
*و مع توتري الشديد ..* 
*إلا أني حاولت قدر الامكان أن أضبط زمام أعصابي ..*
*و أن لا أهتم لمثل هذه التصرفات ..*
*و ما أثار ضحكي الصامت هو انقلاب الموقف عليهما .. 
إذ أنني و بنظرة صارمة عميقة مني .. احتويتهما و قد أثارت تصرفاتهما سخطي و حنقي ..
ارتبكت الابنة كثيراً ..*
*لدرجة أن كأس العصير الذي كان في يدها قد اضطرب لاضطرابها .. لينسكب محتواه على ثوبها القصير و الذي كان في الواقع يكشف أكثر مما يستر ! 
اعذروني لمثل هذا الوصف ..*
*فمنظر كليهما مثيراً للسخرية .. بل ربما الشفقة !*  


*لي عوده

**
*

----------


## ..انين الروح..

تسلم اناملك اختي ورد الياسمين علي النقل الرائعه 
واتمنى منك التكمله 
تحياتي

----------


## آنسة دراقة

والله القصة رووووعة



بالأنتظاار

----------


## آسوآآر الآلــمـ

جميل أختي

ننتظر الأجزاء الجاية

الله يعطيكـ العافية ،،

أختكـ ..

_____________

----------


## نسمات السحر

_ننتظر_ 

_مو تطولي_ 

_عجبوني المذكرات كثير غاليتي_

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*أنين الروح*





*عزف الرموش*





*آسوآآر الآلم*





*نسمات السحر*





*شاكرة لكن جميعاً مروركن،،*





*واتمنى لكن متابعة طيبة*





*كما وعدت سأدرج لكن اليوم جزئين* 





*لي عودة،،*





*دمتن عزيزاتي بجمال أرواحكن*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*الج ـزء (8)*


*و لم أسلم منهما بعد الغداء أيضاً..*
* فقد تعمدت العمة أن تخلق حواراً جافاً بيني و بينها ..* 
*-" مرام .. ماذا تدرسين ؟!! "
-" هندسة حاسوب .. في سنتي الأخيرة .. "*
*-" ابنتي تدرس الطب .. و ستصبح دكتورة بعد سنتين .. " 
-" أووه ،، ما شاء الله .. بالتوفيق ! " 
-" مرام .. كم عمرك ؟! "
و مع تورد خدي لمثل هذا السؤال و الذي جاء على أسماع الجميع ..
إلا أني لم أكن لأخفي عمري أبداً كما الأخريات ..*
* فالإنسان لن يعمر أبداً أكثر من عمره المكتوب له ! 
-" اثنان و عشرون عاما .. "
-" ابنتي عمرها عشرون سنة ! "
 و على الرغم من التناقض الواضح بين عمر ابنتها و تخرجها بعد سنتين من الطب ..*
*أو لنقل بين عمرها المفترض و بين تلك التجاعيد الخفية التي كانت تحت عينيها .. و التي تعطيها من العمر على أقل تقدير.. ثمان و عشرين سنة ! 
إلا أني رددت عليها و بنبرة حاولت قدر الامكان أن تكون هادئة مصدقة نوعا ما ..
-" العمر كله يا رب ! "
" و ماذا بعد ؟!!*
*هل هناك مزيدا من المقارنات بيني وبين ابنتك المصون ؟!!" 
هكذا همهمت بيني و بين نفسي ..* 
*و ما أنقذني بالفعل منهما هذه المرة هو نداء أم عصام لي .. لتخبرني أن عصام يريدني في الصالة ! 
أسرعت إلى عصام..*
* و لا أخفيكم أن شيئا من الشوق قد انتابني فجأة .. و أنا لم أغب عنه إلا منذ ساعتين فقط ! 
-" إدارة العمل في الشركة تريدني لأمر مهم ،، و يتحتم علي الذهاب فورا ! "
-" أو لست في إجازة ؟! "
سألته و قد زحف العبوس تلقائياً على نظرات وجهي ! 
-" نعم عزيزتي .. لكنه أمر مهم كما أخبرتك ! "
( عزيزتي )
إنها المرة الأولى التي يناديني فيها عصام بعزيزتي !* 
*لذا ابتسم كياني كله و هو يتلقى ببطء تأثير هذه الكلمة السحرية عليه.. و التي أنستني بالفعل الجميع عداه .. و بين الجميع كانت العمة و الابنة أيضاً !! 
-" أهااا .. ! إذن ستذهب و ستتركني هنا ! "
-" لا بل سأوصلك في طريقي إلى بيتكم .. لأني ربما سأتأخر قليلا ً ! "
-" لحظة ..أو لسنا قد قررنا العشاء الليلة في الخارج في أحد مطاعم العاصمة ؟!! "
-"ليلة غد إن شاء الله .. اعذريني مرام .. فشغل طارئ .. "
و مع تكدري قليلاً لانشغال عصام الطارئ.. و اضطراره المفاجئ للذهاب إلى الشركة و تركه إياي لوحدي ..*
*و خلفه لموعد العشاء الأول .. و كل هذا و نحن لا نزال في ثاني أيام الخطوبة ..إلا أن ما باليد حيلة .. 
أمر طارئ كما يقول .. لذا الله يستر ! 
عدت أدراجي إلى البيت ،،* 
*و قد أنزلني عصام على أعتاب البيت .. و تعذر عن الدخول لإلقاء التحية على أمي على الأقل ..*
*وقفت لبرهة من الزمن .. و أنا أتأمل سيارته الزرقاء المسرعة و هي تشق طريقها في الشارع باتجاه بعيد جدا عني ! 
ثم ولجت إلى داخل الدار ..*
*هناك لم أرغب برؤية أي أحد بعد أحداث اليوم السريعة .. و بعد لقائي الأول المربك جدا مع أهله .. و مع عمته تلك و ابنتها المعقدة ! 
و من ثم ترك عصام لي .. و تعذره بشغل طارئ .. يؤثره علي .. و أنا خطيبته العزيزة كما ناداني ! 
و بمجرد وصولي في حلبة التفكير إلى كلمة عزيزتي هذه .. تسلل رغم القهر الذي كان يكتنفني شيء من ابتسامة رسمتها على وجهي .. و أنا أتذكر وقعها الخفي علي ! 
مر الوقت بطيئاً جداً .. و أنا لا زلت رهينة غرفتي .. لا زلت أرفض الاحتكاك بأي كائن كان .. 
و عيناي تكاد لا ترتفعان عن هاتفي ( الموبايل ).. 
و الذي كنت أتوقع رنينه في أي لحظة .. وفاءاً لوعد عصام إياي باتصال.. حال ما ينهي شغلته الطارئة تلك ! 
لكن لا زال الهاتف صامتاً ..* 
*و عقارب الزمن تشير إلى ما بعد الحادية عشر بقليل ! .. 
و لكأن أمي الحبيبة قد شعرت فعلاً بمدى معاناتي ..* 
*لذا اعتلت طرقاتها باب غرفتي .. و لم يتسنى لها النوم كعادتها دون أن تطمئن علي..*
* فتحت لها الباب .. حيث تسمرت مكاني .. و قد جمدت دون حراك ..* 
*و لكأن هموم الكون كلها قد تفجرت في أعماقي .. و في سبيلها إلى الانفجار خارجاً ..*
*لذا .. و من دون سابق إنذار .. رميت نفسي في أحضان أمي ..*
* و شرعت في بكاء عنيف ..* 
*و اضطربت أمي لحالتي هذه .. لذا احتوتني بكل ما لديها من أمومة و قوة ..*
* ثم حاولت قدر الامكان أن تهدئني .. إلا أنه لا جدوى !
فعندما تبكي مرام .. فإنها لا تبكي إلا للأمور الجسام ! .. و عندما تبكي مرام .. فإنها تبكي بكل قوة الألم التي تشعر به ..! 
-" خير يا ابنتي .. ماذا هناك ؟! "
و لا جواب.. فقط مزيداً من الدموع و البكاء ..
-" ابنتي .. حبيبتي .. ماذا هناك ..؟؟!! 
هل ضايقك عصام ؟؟! .. أو أهل عصام !! "**
و تطرق سؤال أمي إلى عصام زاد من حدة بكائي ..و من بين خلجات دموعي صرخت .. 
-" سأنفصل عن عصام .. لست أريده ! "
-" ها ؟؟!!!!!!! " 
-" نعم .. سأنفصل .. فلا أريد أن أكون مخطوبة بعد اليوم ! "
-" مرام .. ابنتي .. حبيبتي .. ماذا حدث لك مع عصام !! "
-" الخطوبة فقط مزيداً من الارتباطات و المسؤوليات و الهموم .. و التي أنا في غنى عنها ! ..كما أن .. أن ..أن عمة عصام لا تحبني !! "
صمتت أمي و قد انفرجت شفتاها عن ابتسامة باهتة ..
-" حبيبتي .. و هل تزوجت أنت عصام أم عمته ؟؟!! .. ثم و ما يدريك أنها لا تحبك .. بإمكانك كسب محبة الجميع و احترامهم بأسلوبك الرائع يا ابنتي .. و أدبك الجم و أخلاقك الرفيعة .. " 
-" عصام أيضاً لا يحبني .. إنه يحب شغله أكثر مني ! "
هنا أمي ضحكت .. بل ضحكت كثيراً علي .. حتى اغرورقت عيناها من الدمع 
-" أمااااه .. لما تضحكين .. إنه لا يحبني و الدليل على هذا أنه لم يتصل بي كما وعدني .. "
قلت عبارتي هذه و أنا أرفع هاتفي ( الموبايل ) أمامها .. و لكأن حركتي هذه لتتأكد فقط من صدقي ..
-" حبيبتي .. إياك و أن تغاري من شغله .. إذ أنه لا جدوى أبدا ً من هكذا غيرة!"
-" لكنه لم يتصل بي حتى الآن .. الساعة ستتجاوز الثانية عشرة .. و لم يتصل السيد عصام بعد ! 
سأنفصل !!!!!! "
عبست أمي في هذه اللحظة .. و هي تهمهم لي .. 
-" أعذريه يا ابنتي .. فلعصام مشاغله في الحياة أيضا ً .. سيتصل بك لاحقاً أنا متأكدة .. ! "
-" إذا لم يتصل بي الليلة كما وعدني .. فإني سأنفصل عنه .. لأنه رجل لا يحترم وعوده .. 
و رجل لا يحترم وعوده .. لست أفخر أبداً بالارتباط بمثله ! " 


* 

*.. للحديث بقيه ..*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*الج ـزء (9)*

*ضحكات هازئة كانت ترتفع بشدة ،،* 
*و قد إلتف حولي حشد كبير من الناس بملامح مرعبة ..*
*بعضهم بأنوف معقوفة .. و آخرون بآذان كبيرة جداً .. و البعض الآخر كان لهم أنياب حادة بارزة .. أو عيون حمراء ثاقبة !*
*كان الجميع يدور حولي و هو يقهقه بشدة .. و إذ بتلك العمة و الإبنة تظهران فجأة من بين الزحام .. و معهم كان عصام أيضاً !!* 

*العمة كانت تمسك بدلو كبير من الفخار .. اقتربت صوبي و هي تحمل تلك الآنية الفخارية بين يديها .. و ابتسامة هازئة مخيفة كانت عالقة على شفتيها ..و بدأت تسكب و هي تضحك بشدة محتويات الآنية على رجلي ..و إذ بعقارب لاسعة بدأت تزحف على قدمي .. !!* 

*ثم لكأن لكل عقرب من تلك العقارب كان يحمل إسماً معيناً ..فعقرب مثلاً يختص بابتساماتي و لكأنه يحاسبني على كم الإبتسامات التي وزعتها في أيام حياتي .. و آخر يختص بنظراتي .. و ذاك بحركاتي !* 

*عصام و الحشد كلهم بدأوا يضحكون لمنظري المرعب .. و هم يرون العقارب جميعها تزحف علي ببطء شديد ..إلا أن لا أحد منهم هب لنجدتي .. حتى ذاك المدعو عصام !* 
*ابنة عمة عصام اقتربت مني و هي تسحب عصام من يده.. ثم أتت إلي لتسحبني من شعري ..*
*و ترميني بعدها على الأرض و قد أنشلت جميع أطرافي فجأة من سم العقارب الذي كان قد استشرى في جسدي .. و من هول الموقف أيضا !!* 


*و عند هذا الحد .. ارتفع أنين تلفوني المحمول .. لينبهني من نوم مزعج ..!!*

*دار بصري في أنحاء الغرفة باحثة عن بقايا الكابوس فيها ..* 
*و قد وضعت كفي على صدري .. أحاول ضبط لهاثه المتسارع !!* 
*" يا الله .. الحمد لله إنه كان حلما ليس إلا .. يا كافي الشر .. كابوس و لا أفظع .. "*

*و لم يكن عصام المتصل كما تتوقعون ..* 
*فتلك كانت ابنة خالتي صفاء .. تطمئن علي و قد اتصلت لها في الليلة السابقة أبكي لها حالي و تصرفات عصام اللا مسئولة .. و عمته و ابنتها ..*
*و لأني حال ما سمعت صوتها شرعت في البكاء مجددا .. و لم أكن لأتوقف عنه أصلا طوال الليلة المنصرمة ..*
* أصرت علي صفاء بالخروج معها إلى أي مكان لتغيير الجو .. و الترويح عن النفس ..*
*و لأني كنت لا أزال لست أدري ما هو وضعي مع المدعو خطيبي ..*
* و إن كان سيتصل بي اليوم أو سيمر علي ..أو أنه و كما على الأرجح قد نساني تماما و علقني على رف النسيان في ثالث أيام الخطوبة ..* 
*طلبت منها تأجيل الخروج إلى يوم آخر .. و لتأتي اليوم عوضاً عن خروجنا*
*بهدف الزيارة ليس إلا و تناول الغداء معنا .. !*

*بعد حين ..* 
*قررت النزول إلى الطابق الأسفل ..*
*و قد قررت أن أجرب نصيحة صفاء لي بأن أمارس اليوم حياتي الطبيعية كما كنت أفعل سابقا .. و أتناسى عصام .. و هجرانه لي .. !*
*لذا انطلقت أحتك بالناس مجدداً .. بعد أن حبست نفسي في غرفتي بسبب إنسان لم يفكر فيّ أصلاً .. فلما أفكر أنا فيه و أحبس نفسي لأجله !* 
*سأعيش كما كنت أعيش حياتي سابقاً ..* 
*أي قبل ثلاث أيام بالضبط .. و سأحاول العودة إلى حياة العزوبية مجدداً و إلى الحرية المطلقة !* 
*ابتسمت لمثل هذا التفكير الذي قد راق لي كثيراً ..* 
*لذا أسرعت إلى مائدة الإفطار .. حيث استقبلني أخي محمد بتحية الصباح المعهودة ..* 
*في حين أن أسماء كانت لا تزال نائمة .. و أمي في المطبخ ..*
*طلبت من محمد أن يقوم من الكرسي المجاور إلى كرسي والدتي .. إلا أنه أبى أن يتحرك من مكانه !!*
*و مع أني لم أكن أبداً في مزاج للتعارك ..*
* إلا أنه و كما يقال أنه و في بعض الأحيان يكون الإنسان بحاجة ماسة إلى تفريغ الشحنات المضطربة في أعماقه على من يحب .. لذا أصررت على موقفي و على الكرسي !*
*و إذ بنظرة عناد طويلة رمقني محمد بها أججت غضبي عليه ..*
* لترتفع نبرة صوتي مطالبة بالكرسي .. 
و مع سخف الموقف و الذي لا يستدعي أبداً العراك أو حتى الشجار ..*
* أصررت أنا و أصر هو .. و اشتد العراك بيننا .. لأبدأ في بكاء لا مبرر له !*
*جاءت أمي مسرعة على صوت بكائي ..* 
*و بدأتنا ترويضنا فنهرت محمد و عنفته بشدة قبل حتى أن تدرك ما هي المعضلة و المشكلة الكبيرة جداً و التي سببت لي هذا البكاء ,، 
فقد كنت أنا ابنتها المدللة في جميع الحالات ..* 
*و كانت تميزني أمي على باقي إخوتي بشيء من الدلال ..*
* و هذا ما أثّر كثيراً في نفس محمد ..* 
*الذي ارتسمت علامات الغضب و الاستياء الشديد من موقفها اتجاهه .. وتفضيل أمي إياي عليه ..* 
*-" لم أفعل بها شيئاً .. !! عروس لم و لن تكبر .. أنانية ,, و مستبدة !! "* 
*هكذا رد محمد على تعنيف أمي له ..* 
*و ترك بعدها مائدة الطعام ساخطاً هو الآخر و غاضباً أشد الغضب من موقف أمي السلبي منه دون أن يكون له أي ضلع في بكائي ..!!*
*" عذراً محمد .. أنا جد آسفة .. "*
*هكذا همست في نفسي و أنا أرقب غضبه الطفولي مني ..*

*" يا الله.. ما لي متوترة و عصبية المزاج اليوم .. كل هذا لأجل عصام ..خير .. لم كل هذا يحصل لي !! "*
*أريد استرجاع حريتي .. أريد أن أرجع إلى طبيعتي السابقة ..* 
*دون أن أشعر بأن مصيري مرتبط بإنسان ما .. أو إن إنسان ما قد ملك حياتي كلها ..*
*هل ترى الخطوبة سجن و قيد كما أشعر بها ..أم أنها فترة وردية حالمة كما وصفوها لي بعض الكاذبين !! "*
*و اشتدت نبرة بكائي و أنا لا زلت بين ذراعي أمي ..* 
*لألمح على أعتاب الباب وجهاً ملائكياً حانياً ..*
*لا ليس عصام .. كفوا أرجوكم عن التفكير به و ربطي به في كل مرة ..* 
*فتلك الملائكية الواقفة على الباب كانت هي صفاء ..* 
*أغلى و أعز و أحلى ابنة خالة و صديقة لي ,, أسرعت لي صفاء .. و عيناها تتقدان بوميض الخوف الشديد المزدان بالمحبة الصادقة ..
-" مرام .. حبيبتي .. ما بك .."
-"عصام .."
-" ما به ؟؟ " 
-" سأنفصل عنه .. " 
-" و ماذا سيقول عنك الناس يا مرام .. انفصلت عن زوجها في الأسبوع الأول لزواجها !! "
-" و ليقولوا ما يقولون !! فلست ذا أكترث ! من تابع الناس مات هما .. "*
*-" مرام .. أرجوك أعطيه فرصة .. البداية دوماً صعبة .. لكنك مع العشرة ستحبينه .. صدقيني ! "*
*-" لا .. لن أحب رجلاً يتناسى خطيبته و وعوده و يؤثر عليها عمله و وظيفته!"
-" أعطيه فرصة أرجوك .. و أنا مستعدة للسعي في تطليقك منه إن أثبت عدم جدارته بك .. "*
*صمت ..إذ لم أجد أي عبارة أرد بها عليها ..*
*فهل في رأيكم أن عصام يستحق فرصة ليثبت لي أنه نعم الزوج الصالح و الذي قد ارتضيت دينه و خلقه عندما تقدم لي .. 
أم أن عصام واحداً من الرجال ..و .. و الرجال جميعهم في نظري سواسية .. أي عديمي المشاعر و المسؤولية ! 
" عذرا أخوني الرجال .. فتلك هي مجرد وجهة نظر ! "*




*.. يتبـع ..*

----------


## آسوآآر الآلــمـ

جميل أختي 

الله يعطيكـ العافية 

موفقه ..

ننتظر الجديد ،،
____

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*اسوآآر الألم*





*شاكرة لكِ تواصلكِ*






*واتمنى لكِ متابعة ممتعة*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*الج ـزء (10)*

*-"سأنتظر إلى المساء و إن لم يتصل عصام بي سأتصل بأخته سلمى لأستشف الأمر منها ..
ها ما رأيك ؟! "*
*هكذا حادثت صفاء في عصر ذلك اليوم ..*
* و قد هدأت أعصابي قليلاً .. و ربما بدأت حينها التفكير فقط بعقلي ..* 
*على غير عادة النساء ..*
*-" و لما لا تحادثينها الآن ! .. فلربما بالفعل قد طرأ أمر ما على عائلة عصام منعه من الاتصال بك .. ! 
ثم لتريهم أنك جد مهتمة بهم و لأخبارهم .. و ما إلى ذلك .. "*
*سرحت إلى ما وراء كلمات صفاء ..* 
*ففي واقع الأمر لكم أرعبتني جملتها الأخيرة .. فيا ربي سترك ..*
* أسرعت نحو الهاتف مباشرة .. لأدير رقم سلمى ..* 
*و قد خطر لي بأني سأبدأ حديثي معها بأمور جد عادية ..*
*و ليكن السبب الرئيسي لاتصالي هو سؤالها عن وصفة طبق الحلاوة الذي أذاقتني منه ذاك اليوم ..
سبب مقنع و جوهري .. أليس كذلك ؟!! 
طال رنين الهاتف .. و لا من مجيب ..* 
*مما زاد في انقباض صدري .. و تجهم وجهي ..*
*و لربما بدأ حدس الأنثى يستفيق عندي ..*
* فكما تعلمون جميعاً أن للأنثى حدس .. عادةً لا يخيب ..*
* كررت المحاولة بعد ربع ساعة ..*
* ليجيئني صوتها باكيا بالكاد استطعت تمييزه من حدة البكاء ..
-" سلمى .. عزيزتي .. ماذا هناك .. ؟؟"*
*هتفت بكل ما امتلكت من عاطفة و تفاعل لحظتها ..* 
*ثم أني بالكاد بدأت أفهم منها بضع كلمات متقاطعة ..*
*-" أبي .. المستشفى .. خطيرة .. عناية قصوى ..!! "*
*أنهرت على الكرسي المجاور و أنا أحاول ربط تلك الكلمات في جملة مفيدة .. لأستوعب الحدث الجم الذي قد طرأ على عائلة عصام ..*
*-" أووه ،، يا ربي ! "*
*بعدها بدأت أهذي بجمل مواساة و تعاطف ..* 
*تقال عادة في مثل هذه المواقف ..*
*و لست أتذكر في واقع الأمر أي جملة قلتها أو ما هذيت به في تلك اللحظة .. لذا أنهيت المكالمة بسرعة .. لأرفع عيني و قد ازدانتا بالدمع .. !* 
*-" أبو عصام .. في العناية القصوى ! "* 
*و لم أكن لأسمع ما قالته لي صفاء رداً على عبارتي تلك ..*
*فقد شرد بي ذهني بعيداً .. و تجسد لي في أعماقي أبو عصام و هو يستقبلنا مبتسماً على أعتاب بيته .. مرحباً بنا و أيما ترحيب ..*

*" يا ألله .. ابتسامته تكاد لا تفارق مخيلتي .. فلا تزال مطبوعة على وجداني ."*
*أسرعت إلي أمي .. و هي تلمح من بعيد علامات خبر سيء ..*
* و لمّـا سمعت بالخبر ..* 
*طلبت مني أن أرتدي عباءتي على عجل .. لنذهب لنزور أبا عصام في المستشفى و نقوم بالواجب .. فلا يزال وقت الزيارة مفتوحاً ..*
* و أخذنا معنا صفاء أيضاً ..*
*هناك ،،*
* و بعد مرورنا على دهاليز طويلة و متشعبة ..*
*لمحت سلمى منهارة على كرسي أخضر بالقرب من وحدة العناية المركزة .. و قد اتشحت بهالة من الحزن و الهم العميق ..*
*أسرعت إليها لأحتضنها مواسية متعاطفة .. و وقفت معي صفاء و أمي تشاركاني مهمة التخفيف عنها ..*
*و إذ بي في تلك اللحظة ألمح خيال عصام أمامي .. و قد كان يذرع الممر جيئةً و ذهاباً !* 
*ألقى عصام تحية شملنا بها جميعاً ..* 
*و كانت أمي هي أول من استلمت مضمار الحديث معه ..*
*و في واقع الأمر لست أدري ماذا كانت تقول أمي له ..*
* إذ أن جل تفكيري كان يتمحور حينها حول ماذا أقول إلى عصام ..* 
*هل أظهر له "زعلي" مثلا في مثل هذا الموقف أم أني أؤجل "الزعل" إلى ما بعد ؟!*
*أممم ,,*
* لكن من حقي أن أزعل .. و أن أغضب و أن أعاتب ..*
* وقت ما أريد .. أليس كذلك !* 
*لا .. لا ..تريثي يا مرام ..* 
*ليس هذا أبداً وقت العتاب ..*
*عصام بأمس الحاجة إلى وقوفي إلى جانبه في هكذا محنة ..*
*مهما كان موقف عصام مني ..*
* أو موقف عمته السلبي معي ..* 
*هكذا كنت أحادث نفسي كالمجنونة ..*
* لأهمس أخيراً لعصام بأن يتصبر ..*
* فإن أباه سيتعافى إن شاء الله .. من هذه الأزمة القلبية الطارئة ..و أن لا شر عليه أبداً !* 
*ولا أدري كيف امتلكت يدي الجرأة حينها لتبحث عن يديه في صميم الموقف .. لتشد عليها حانية متعاطفة ..*
*كما أن ابتسامة شفافة مواسية كانت قد ارتسمت أيضاً على شفتي ..*
*هذا بالإضافة إلى الدعاء بالشفاء لأبيه من محنته المرضية ..*
* هو جل ما أستطيع فعله في هكذا موقف ..*
*و لأني لحظتها شعرت بالفعل بأن عصام مع اضطرابه الشديد و مع كم القلق الذي كان يعصف به في تلك اللحظة ..*
* قد ارتاح نفسياً و لو نسبياً ..*
*ربما لتواجدي معه..*
* أو ربما لشعوره بأني سأواجه الموقف معه ..
مهما كان سيئاً و أني أسانده بكل ما لي من طاقة و قوة ..*

*رفعت رأسي ..
و قد تناهى إلى سمعي صوت كعب ثقيل ..*
* يكاد يدك الأرض دكاً ..* 
*و يعكر صفو الجو العاطفي الحميم وجدانياً و الذي كان يحتويني و عصام في تلك اللحظة ..* 
*و لكم أن تتخيلوا أن كل ألوان العبوس و الاشمئزاز و القرف ..* 
*قد ارتسمت على وجهي و هي تلمح وجوه أصحاب الكعب العالي ..*

*" يا ألهي ..مالذي جاء بهم إلى هنا .. هؤلاء هم بالفعل آخر من أرغب في لقياهم في هكذا موقف ! "* 



*.. للحديث بقيه ..
**
*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*الج ـزء (11)*

*رميت بنظراتي على ابنة خالتي صفاء و التي شعرت بمدى اضطرابي لظهور العمة و ابنتها المفاجئ ..* 
*وما كان من صفاء إلا أن تطرق لي إيماءة خفيفة برأسها ..*
* كانت كرسالة قلبية لي بأن لا عليك منهما و أن دعي الموقف يمر بسلام .. تجاهليهما ..* 
*أسرعت المعتوهة الابنة اتجاه عصام و هي تتمايع في مشيها بذلك الكعب العالي ،،*
*و أقسم أني شعرت بها و هي في تموجها تكاد تقع في أي لحظة ,,* 
*إذ أنها كانت بالكاد تعرف كيف تمشي بمثل هذا الكعب !!*
*-" عزيزي عصام ..
كيف هو خالي ؟! .. أنا جد قلقة عليه ! "*
*لحظة ..*
* كأن أذني قد سمعت كلمة عزيزي ..*
* هل نادت تلك المعتوهة خطيبي بعزيزي ..!! أم أني أتخيل الموقف فقط ؟!! و لأني لم أكن بقادرة بعد على ترجمة تلك الكلمة التي تفوهت بها الابنة للتو .. ظللت جامدة في مكاني ..*
* أحاول كبت بركان كان على وشك أن يتفجر في أعماقي ..*
*إلا أن نظرات صفاء أسعفتني و للمرة الثانية ..* 
*" حسنا .. سأفوتها هذه المرة أيضا .. هذه المرة فقط .. "* 
*هكذا همست لنفسي .. و أنا أجاهد للضبط من زمام ثورتي المرتقبة ! 
-" حالته مستقرة نوعا ما .. إلا أنه بحاجة ماسة للدعاء ! " 
-" لا تتخيل أبداً مقدار خوفي الشديد عليه .. و حزني لما ألمَّ به .. ! "
-" سيكون بخير .. "* 
*يا لهذه المعتوهة .. !!*
*أو ليست هي الطبيبة و الأدرى بحال خالها الصحية.. فيما لو أرادت أن تسأل الممرضة الموجودة هناك !* 
*ثم ما بال لهجتها تصبح بمثل هذه الرقة و النعومة أمام عصام فقط .؟؟! 
و ما بال مشيتها تصبح بمثل هذا الدلال و الغنج وأمام عصام فقط !! 
و ما بها ..*
* تصبح بعواطف متفجرة .. و بركان من الحب و الخوف لعمها ..*
* و أمام عصام فقط !* 
*ثم مال هذا العصام يسمح لها بكل هذا.. و أمام من تدعى رسمياً بخطيبته !!!! 
تقدمت العمة بعد حين ..*
* لتزيد من توهج الموقف اضطراباً ..*
* فكان أول ما تفوهت به هو جملةً استفزازية قصدتني بها و لو بأسلوب غير مباشر ..*
*-" يا ربي سترك على أخي .. أمنن عليه بالعافية و الصحة .. و لكأن خطوبتكما فآل شر عليه و علينا جميعاً !! "* 
*" هييييي ،، لحظة .. هل خطوبتي الآن أصبحت فآل شر و على الجميع !! "*

*اتسعت عيناي على آخرهما و أنا أغلي في أعماقي ..*
*لا بل بالأحرى أن حمم غضب شديد كانت قد بدأت تتفجر في أعماقي و أنا أرقب وجه عصام الجامد ..
" هييي.. إن لم تحسن التصرف يا عصام و تدافع عن خطوبتنا و زوجتك الشرعية .. فلا حياة و لا خطوبة بيننا ..!! "* 

*هكذا همست في أعماقي قبل أن يتناهى إلي صوت أمي و هي تخبرني أنه قد انتهى وقت الزيارة ..*
* و أنه يتحتم علينا الانصراف ..*
*و مع استيعابي الكامل لما نطقت به أمي للتو ..*
* إلا أني أبيت الحراك قبل أن أرى ردة فعل خطيبي عصام على ما تفوهت به العمة ضد خطوبتنا للتو .. و هي ترميها بأنها فآل شر على الجميع ..*
* إلا أنه وجه عصام كان لا يزال جامدا دون أي ملامح ..*
* و لكأن لا موقف صار أصلاً و لا جملة غبية و اتهاماً شنيعاً تفوهت به العمة للتو ،، 
لا لحظة ..*
*ها هو شيء من العبوس قد بدأ يزحف إلى عينيه أولاً ..*
* ثم إلى حاجبيه..*
* و شيئاً فشيئا ً بدا وجه عصام يعبر عن ما يعتري خاطره و يتعارك في أعماقه في تلك اللحظة ...* 
*" هييي عصام .. أنا لا زلت أنتظر ردة فعلك .. هيا أرني ماذا ستقول إلى مثل هذه العمة ! "* 
*ارتفع أخيرا ً صوت عصام عنيفاً حاداً ..* 
*و كانت هذه هي المرة الأولى التي أرى فيها عصام ثائرا ً بمثل هذه الدرجة .. كدت ألتصق في أمي و أنا أتراجع خطوتين إلى الوراء ..*
* و التي كانت هي الأخرى واقفة جامدة .. ترقب معي الموقف بصمت ..* 
*كان هناك شرراً خفياً يتطاير من عيني عصام الغاضبتين . .*
* و هو يهتف صارخاً في وجه عمته ..*
*-" انصرفي يا عمتي رجاءا ً .. أنت و ابنتك .. و دعي والدي و شانه .. كفاه ما عانى منكما ..
فأنتما أعلم بسبب الأزمة القلبية الحادة التي طرأت على والدي* 
*على حين غرة !!! "*
*و مع عنف عبارات عصام التهزيئية المبهمة و التي لم أستوعبها جيداً ..*
* و مع حدة لهجة عصام و التي لم آلفها من قبل ..*
*إلا أني لا أخفيكم سراً أن ابتسامة عز و انتصار قد زحفت على وجهي ..*
*و أنا أرى العمة و هي تلملم أطراف عباءتها .. و تنسحب مع ابنتها الدكتورة .. في شيء من الانكسار !! 
" أيوووه يا سي عصام .. كذا تعجبني !!
الله يخليك إلي .. و تحميني و تدافع عني .. من كل الشرور !! 
" و على أولة أم كلتوم .. ضمني بحنانك ضمني .. و أبعدني من الشرور ! "*

*أهديت عصام إحدى أحلى ابتساماتي ..*
*و لكأني بها أشكره على حسن تصرفه الدفاعي عن خطوبتنا . . و على ردعه و إيقافه لعمته عن حدها ! 
و مع ذلك فإن فضولاً مبهماً  أثاره عصام فيّ بعبارته التي وجهها لعمته ..*
* و التي كانت تدور حول أن العمة أدرى بسبب أزمة أبيه القلبية ! 
يا ترى ..ماذا كان عصام يقصد بمثل هذه العبارة ؟!
هل تراه يقصد أن العمة بطريقة ما قد سببت جلطة قلبية لأبيه .. أم أن في الأمر سراً !! 
" إيييييه .. يا خبر النهارده بفلوس .. بكره يبئى ببلاش !! "* 

*وصلت إلى هذه المحطة من التفكير ..* 
*عندما وصل إلي ّ صوت أمي مجددا ً و هو ينبهني إلى ضرورة الانصراف ..* 
*فقد تأخر الوقت و انتهى وقت الزيارة ، 
-" سأوصلها في طريقي إلى البيت .. يا عمتي ! "* 
*انفرجت شفتي بابتسامة أخرى و أنا أسمع عرض عصام الرائع بتوصيلي ..
" أيييوه يا عم " 
هكذا سأتمكن من الحديث مع عصام .. و هكذا سأخلو بعصام .. كحال أي خطيبين في الكون ! " 
*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*في طريقنا نحو سيارة عصام ..*
* كان عصام يمشي أمامي بخطوتين .. و أنا أمشي وراءه كالمعتوهة ! ..*
* أحاول اللحاق به قدر الامكان ! 
و لمـّا رأيت أن اللحاق به يعد من المستحيلات الأربعة ..* 
*وقفت في مكاني رافضة الحراك خطوة أكثر .. آملة أن ينتبه خطيبي المبجل إلى سوء تصرفه هذا و إلى إهمالي ! 
كنا لا نزال نمشي في دهاليز المستشفى المتهالكة عندما لمح عصام مقدار الفرق الشاسع الذي خلّـفه وقوفي و سرعته في المشي ..*
* لذا اعتلت وجه عصام ابتسامة اعتذار رقيقة و هو يعود أدراجه إلى حيث كنت واقفة ..*
* و قد مد لي يده هذه المرة لتعانق يدي و يسحبني في المشي إلى جواره .. 
" أيووه كذا يا سي عصام .. عشان أحس إني مخطوبة زي بئية البنات ! "* *
-" عذرا عزيزتي مرام ..فذهني مشغول ٌ نوعاً ما بوالدي .. و أكاد لا أحسن التصرف بتاتًا !! " 
" لا بأس بذلك عصام .. أكاد أشعر بمشاعرك ..
 لكن أرجوك لا تمشي بسرعة! " 
و هكذا مشينا جنبا إلى جنب .. نتنقل عبر دهاليز المستشفى المتشابكة ..
 و من وحدة إلى أخرى و نحن في طريقنا إلى بوابة الخروج الجنوبية ،، 
و بعد أن جاوزنا بوابة الخروج ببضع خطوات ..
 قفز أمامنا و على حين غرة .. كائنا أسود .. !! 
مما أصابني بالهلع فعلاً .. و قد ارتفعت أنفاسي بشهقة مكتومة !!
 .. أثارها الظهور المفاجئ لذلك الكائن المخيف ! 
و لم انتبه إلى نفسي إلا و أنا بين ذراعي عصام ..
 و قد رميت نفسي على ما يبدو بين أحضانه على إثر الرعب الشديد الذي أثاره فيني ظهور ذلك الفأر ..! 
و لكم أن تتخيلوا أن كل ألوان الطيف السبعة بلا أي استثناء قد تعاقبت على وجهي ، من شدة الحرج الشديد الذي أوقعني ظهور ذلك الكائن المخيف فيه ! 
" مستشفى متهالك و قديم .. ماذا تتوقعون أن يوجد فيه سوى الفئران و الحشرات المخيفة و التي آلفت المكان و ألفها! 
لا أدري لما لا تسعى البلدية أو الحكومة الموقرة لبناء مستشفى آخر يكون صحياً بمعنى الكلمة و هي تملك من الأموال ما تملك ! "* 
*و لا أدري بالفعل كيف عدا موقف الفأر هذا ..* 
*لكني أسرعت لأن ألج داخل سيارة عصام هاربة من الحرج الشديد الذي كنت لا أزال أشعر به ،،* 
*عدا على أن نبض قلبي كان لا يزال متسارعا يكاد يصل إلى سرعة الضوء ...*
* و صدري يهبط و يعلو بنفس السرعة !! 
بعد دقائق من انطلاقة سيارة عصام .. لتجوب أنحاء العاصمة ..*
*ابتدأ عصام الحديث معي معتذراً عن عدم اتصاله في ليلة البارحة .. فقد انشغل بوالده المريض و حالة الطوارئ التي سببها لهم ! 
-" لا داعي أبدا ً للاعتذار .. فقد نسيت الموضوع تماما ً ! " 
هكذا همهمت بيني و بين نفسي ..* 
*و لربما أني في أعماق نفسي قد شعرت للوهلة بأني أنا من تدين باعتذار حقيقي لعصام ..*
* ربما لسوء ظني به.. و لعدم إدراكي الحقيقي لجوهر شخصيته ! 
أو ربما لأني شعرت أنه عندما تنخطب الفتاة تـُحب أن تكون هي محور حياة خطيبها بلا أي منازع ..* 
*و أن رحى حياة خطيبها تدور حولها فقط .. و أنها مركز حياته كلها ..*
*و قد جاء لي هذا الموقف ليثبت لي خطأ هذه النظرية ..*
*إذ أن في حياة عصام غيري الكثير من الارتباطات و المسؤوليات و الأحداث و التي قد تكون أهم مني و من الخروج للمطاعم أو النزهات التي تبحث عنها أي مخطوبة في الكون ! 
و إحدى هذه الأوليات التي أقصد هي والده مثلاً .. أو حتى شغله ! 
هكذا وصلت إلى هذه المحطة من التفكير ..*
* لأستوعب بعد حين أن ثمة سؤال عالق قد سألني عصام إياه للتو .. لم أكن قد سمعته .. فقد كنت شاردة الذهن بعيداً عنه ..
" لكم هي سيئة عادة السرحان و عدم التركيز هذه .. و التي صرت أعيش فيها منذ أن انخطبت ! "
-" عذراً عصام .. لكني لم أسمع سؤالك فقد شردت بذهني قليلاً ، " 
-" لقد لاحظت شرودك هذا .. لكن بصراحة .. لكم تعجبني عينيك العسليتين عندما تسرحان إلى عالم آخر .."*
* و زحف الخجل بطيئاً على وجنتي و أنا أتعذب بسماع مثل هذا الغزل البريء،،*
* 
-" هيا .. أخبريني فيما كانت عروسي الحلوة تفكر فيه ! "* 
*و قبل أن أبحث له عن إجابة مقنعة ..*
* ارتفع صوت هاتفه المحمول ,, ليقطع علينا حديثه جذريا ً !! 
كلمات مبهمة المعنى وصلتني من عصام و هو يحادث الطرف الآخر .. 
-" شيكات مفقودة .. رصيد مغلق .. اجتماع .. ضريبة ! "*
*كلمات متشابكة ربطتها مخيلتي بعمل عصام في الشركة ..
" أووه لا يهمني الأمر كثيراً .. ما دام يتصل بعمله في الشركة .. فهو أدرى بمثل هذه الأمور .. و بصراحة لا أفهم أنا فيها شيئاً و تخصصي الجامعي بعيد كل البعد عن المحاسبة و الشيكات المفقودة ! "*
* أنهى عصام حديثه الهاتفي و قد زحف عرق بارد على جبينه ..*
* مما أشعرني باضطراب عصام .. ! 
" اممم ،،لابد أن الأمر خطير جد و طارئ ! و إلا لما سرح عصام و تعرق جبينه ! "
سألني عصام بعد حين مبدداً الصمت الذي سيطر علينا ..*
* إن كنت أرغب في تناول أي شيء من المطعم ! 
و لما تطرق الحديث إلى الطعام ..*
* ارتفع صوت معدتي الخاوية مجيبا على سؤال عصام ..
أمسكت يدي بمعدتي تمنعها من أن تحدث أي صوت محرج ..* 
*لكنها لم تفلح في ذلك .. مما سبب لي الكثير من الإحراج ..* 
*و قبل أن أتدارك الموقف و أخبره بلساني عن تأييدي لعرضه ..* 
*مزق هاتفه المحمول الجو علينا مجدداً ! 
خطف عصام هاتفه بسرعة من جانبه ..*
* و مجدداً تناهى إلى سمعي كلمات ألغاز مضطربة .. 
أشعرتني بالفعل أن هناك موقفا خطيرا جدا في شغله ..!!
عاد عصام إلى حديثه معي بعد عدة دقائق مع ذلك المتصل ..*
* إلا أنه لم يكاد ليكمل حديثه معي الا و قد ارتفع أنين الهاتف مجدداً ..*
* طالعني عصام بطرفه و هو يدرك اضطراب الموقف ..
-" عذرا مرام .. و لكنها حالة طوارئ ! " 
" أووه حقا !!!جميع الحالات عندك حالات طوارئ !!"*
* هكذا هممت أن أصرخ عليه مدافعة عن حقي عليه كمخطوبة تريد و لو شيئاً من الاهتمام بها.. 
لولا أني آثرت الانسحاب من شجار ولوم على شفا أن يقع بيني و بينه !
" تجاوزي يا مرام عن هذا الموقف أيضاً .. فلربما الموقف موقف طوارئ حقيقي .. !!
إييييه .. يا لكثر مواقف الطوارئ هذه .* 
*و نحن لا نزال في بداية حياتنا معنا .. الله يستر مما قد تحمله الأيام لنا ! " أنهى عصام حديثه الهاتفي الثالث ..* 
*ليخبرني أنه مضطر للمرور على الشركة ليأخذ بضع أوراق من هناك قبل أن نذهب للمطعم .. 
" لا مانع .. عادي يا عصام .. فلتفعل ما تريد ..*
*فلست ذا أكترث كثيراً ! " 
حادثت نفسي بشيء من الغضب الخفي الذي قد زحف إليّ لشدة اضطراب الموقف ولكثرة إهمال عصام إلي ،،*
*و بالتالي عدم شعوري الحقيقي بأني قد صرت مخطوبة رسمياً له ..
لي مثل ما إلى أي مخطوبة أخرى في العالم من حقوق ..* 
*تبحث عن قليل من الحب و الاستقرار الذي يغدقه عليها خطيبها أو زوجها .. لكن و إن فضل عصام علي والده و اعتبر مرضه حالة طوارئ ..* 
*فوالد عصام أحق مني في الواقع بمراعاة عصام إليه .. 
و لكن و إن آثر عصام علي كل شيء .. فأين أنا إذا في حياة عصام ..؟؟!!
ربما في المرتبة الأخيرة .. أو التي تسبقها ! 
-"أرجعني إلى البيت إذا .. فلم أعد أرغب في الذهاب إلى أي مطعم .. "
هيا دعني و انصرف إلى أشغالك و هواتفك .. و حالات الطوارئ الكثيرة التي و على ما يبدو لن تنتهي ..!! 
كان صوتي هذه المرة يتعدى حديث النفس ..* 
*فقد ثارت أعصابي على ما يبدو فمهما تحاملت على نفسي ..*
* فإني في النهاية أرفض أن أكون كقطعة أثاث ابتاعها عصام .. دون أن يحيطها برعايته و اهتمامه ! 
بل لربما قطعة الأثاث تلك.. تلقى من الرعاية و الاهتمام أكثر ما ألقاه أنا من خطيبي المبجـّل ! 
-" أعدني عصام إلى البيت أرجوك .. و لتذهب إلى أي مكان تشاء ! " 
لقد كنت في كامل قواي العقلية و أنا أصر تمام الإصرار على موقفي و قد ارتفع هاتف عصام للمرة الرابعة .. ليحسم الموقف ..
-" هيا رد على هاتفك و أعدني إلى البيت ! "
و طال صمت عصام ..* 
*و هو يطالعني بشيء من الاستغراب على ما يبدو .. و قد زادت حبات العرق المتجمعة على جبينه .. 
قبل أن يجيبني ..*
*-**" مرام .. أرجوك .. تفهمي الموقف !* 


*البقية تأتي..*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

مذكرات جداااااااااااااا راااااااااااااااائعه
تسلمين غناتي على الطرح المميز
موفقه لكل خير

----------


## مضراوي

يسلمووووووووو

----------


## جـــــــــوري

يسلمو ورد الياسمين على القصه الحلوه
نتظر التكمله..

----------


## ورد الياسمين

> يسلمو ورد الياسمين على القصه الحلوه
> 
> الله يسلمك حبيبتي 
> نتظر التكمله..
>  ان شاء الله وعذراً ع التأخير
> 
> 
> شويااات وراااجعة

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*الج ـزء (12)*


*" ما هي هالليلة و بس .. و أنت متغير علي ّ ! 
صار إلك كم ليلة .. و أنت بالك ما هو إلي ّ 
حاضر بقلبك و غايب ... و أنت يا أغلى الحبايب ! "*

*أغنية جداً قديمة قد خطرت في بالي فجأة ..*
* و أنا أجد نفسي في موقف جداً مضطرب .. متوج بالإرهاق النفسي الذي كان عصام يعاني منه في تلك اللحظة !
ومع إدراكي التام بكم المعاناة النفسية التي يعانيها عصام .. و توالب الظروف جميعها عليه في ذات الوقت ..*
* فمن ناحية مرض أبوه المفاجئ ..* 
*و من ناحية أخرى عمله و طوارئه ..*
*و ربما العمة و الابنة من ناحية أخرى ..*
*ومن المفترض بي أن أقف إلى صف زوجي في جميع الأحوال مهما كانت الظروف ..*
*لكن ..*
*وفي المقابل ..*
*أنا أيضا أبحث عمن يتفهمني .. و يغدق علي من بحر عواطفه و حنانه !
فطبيعة أي أنثى أنها و مع أنها بركان متأجج من العواطف ..*
* إلا أنها تظل و على مدى العمر بحاجة ماسة لأن يغرقها أحدهم بالعاطفة الصادقة القويمة ! 
و عندما لم أجد أي قرار صائب في مثل هذا الموقف ..* 
*أطرقت رأسي أخيراً و أنا أهمس إلى عصام ..* 
*-" أنا جد متفهمة يا عصام .. و مقدرة للظروف التي تمر بها ..*
* لكن أرجوك ..*
* أنت أيضا تفهمني .. فطبيعة الأنثى تختلف تماماً عن طبيعة الرجل ! "* 
*في هذه اللحظة كنا قد وصلنا عند بوابة شركة ضخمة ..*
* خمنت أن عصام يعمل فيها ..*
*أوقف عصام محرك سيارته .. و من ثم استدار إلي ..*
* ثم مده يده يبحث عن يدي .. ليعانقهما طويلاً هذه المرة ..*
*نظرات عصام أيضاً كانت جداً عميقة و مشبعة بالعاطفة ..*
* و تحمل لي أشياء كثيرة .. من الصعب جداً أن أتمكن من وصفها ..*
*أرخيت يدي بين يديه ..* 
*و سمحت لهما بان يطيلا من عناق يديه ..*
*في حين أني أطلقت العنان لعيني ليبحران في بحر عينيه .. إلى حيث تجدان ما يشبع كياني من الحنان و العاطفة التي أبحث عنها ..*
*وخطر لي في لحظتها كم هي عيناه دافئتان على الرغم من خيوط الهموم الدقيقة المحيطة بهما ..*
*و لمـّا أدركت أن لا أحد منا سيتحرك أو سيتفوه بأي كلمة .. لينهي بها هذا الموقف العاطفي ..* 
*نطقت حينها بما وجدته مناسباً في تلك اللحظة ..* 
*-" لا تتأخر كثيرا .. فأنا في الانتظار .. ! "*
*ابتسامة سعادة واسعة زحفت على شفتي عصام و هو يهتف لي شاكراً ..* 
*-" كنت أعلم أنك جد عاقلة و متفهمة ..*
*صدقيني يا مرام .. أنه حال ما تنفرج الظروف قليلاً ..*
* أني سأسعى إلى تطويقك بالسعادة الأبدية .. و بتحقيق كل ما تتمنينه .. حبيبتي ! "* 
*" حبيبتي .!!!!!! 
لكأني سمعت كلمة حبيبتي ؟!! 
هل نطق عصام بها بالفعل .. أم أني أحلم بها مثلا !!! "*
*" أووه ..أخيراً قد فهم علي عصام ..*
*هذا بالضبط ما أي أنثى بحاجة لسماعه من خطيبها ..لا أدري لماذا؟؟..*
* و لكن هي الحاجة الفطرية للعاطفة ربما ،!! "*
*-" الله يخليك إلي يا عصام .. و يفرج الأمور و يعدي الظروف* 
*على خير .. "*
*و هكذا نزل عصام من السيارة .. و اعتلى درجات المبنى الضخم الذي وقفت السيارة أمامه.. و من ثم غاب عن ناظري !* 
*..و بينما أنا في الانتظار داخل السيارة .. اقتربت سيارة أخرى من سيارتنا و توقفت إلى جوارها ..*
*و لمـّا لمحت أن شابان مراهقان هما من يقودان تلك السيارة ..*
* أسرعت أقود نظراتي إلى الجهة البعيدة جدا عنهما .. محاولة شغل أنظاري في أي شيء سواهما ..*
*و قد تسلل إلي خوف مبهم .. و ربما شيء من الارتباك ..*
* فأنا عادة ما أنفر من أمثال هؤلاء المراهقين و أشكالهم المثيرة إلى الاشمئزاز .. و لكأني لمحت أن هؤلاء الشابين أخذا يقومان بحركات جداً غريبة يريدون بها لفت أنظاري إليهما ..*
* كأن يشيران من نافذتهما إلي .. و قد فتحا نافذتهما قليلا .. و رفعا من صوت المسجل إلى أخره ..*
* لترتفع منه صوت أغنية أجنبية بإيقاع سريع جداً .. و أكاد أجزم أنهما لا يفقهان شيئا من كلمات تلك الأغنية الهابطة ..!!*
* شعرت لحظتها بالخوف أكثر و أكثر .. و قد التصقت أنظاري ببوابة الشركة .. تترقب ظهور عصام ..*
*" يا ربي .. لقد تأخر عصام كثيرا .. 
عد بعصام بسرعة أرجوك ! "* 
*ارتفع لحظتها صوت هاتفي المحمول ليجيئني صوت ابنة خالتي صفاء ..* 
*مستفسراً عن كيفية سير الأمور .. و إن كان كل شيء على ما يرام ..* 
*" الحمد لله ..الأمور تمشي على ما يرام .. ادعي الله فقط أن يشافي أبيه .. لكيلا يتهمونني زورا و بهتانا أني فآل شر على الجميع .. "* 

*و ودعتها بعد حين و قد اتفقنا على الخروج غداً إلى المجمع للتسوق ..*
*بعد إصرار شديد منها علي بالخروج للترويح قليلاً عن النفس ..*
* مع أني لم أكن متشجعة لمثل هذه الفكرة و خصوصاً في مثل هذه الظروف التي يمر بها عصام ..*
*لكني في النهاية وافقت .. و لم أستطع التهرب أكثر من صفاء و التي كانت تطالبني بالخروج معها منذ أسابيع عديدة .. !!*
*في تلك اللحظة لمحت خيال عصام و هو يظهر من باب الشركة..*
*و قد غاب داخلها ما يزيد على الربع ساعة ...*
* شعرت بها كأنها دهراً من الزمن ..!!* 
*أسرع إلي عصام جرياً ..*
* و هو يلمح سيارة المراهقين و هي تتسلل مسرعة هاربة من غضب عصام و نظراته التي كان يتطاير منها الشرر ! 
سألني عصام هلعاً مفزوعاً إن كانوا قد سببوا لي أي ضيق*
* أو أنهم قد تحرشوا بي ؟!* 
*-" قليلاً .. لكني لم أعرهم أي انتباه .. و قد أغلقت باب*
*السيارة علي ..! "*
*-" اعذريني مرام .. لن أتركك لوحدك مجدداً ! "*
*في تلك اللحظة بالذات ..تسلل إلي شعور حقيقي بالاهتمام الصادق النابع من نظرات عصام ..*
*من ابتسامة عصام .. من نبرة عصام .. من كل عصام ..*
* فتمنيت أن يستمر مثل هذا الحنان و الاهتمام أبد الدهر .. ! 
ثم أني شعرت أيضاً بمدى عصبية و حمية و غيرة عصام الحقيقية و خوفه علي !* 
*و لم أكن لأستطيع تصنيف هذه الصفة فيه إن كانت من المميزات أو العيوب لشخصيته ..!* 
*فهل هي صفة ايجابية فيه ؟! ..*
* أم أنها تحمل بين طياتها شيئاً من السلبية ؟!* 
*سأدع مثل هذا التصنيف للأيام و المواقف .. فهي من ستكشف لي كل شيء في شخصية خطيبي المبجل..*
* بالعـِشرة وحدها ..*
*و لا أنكر تماماً أن لكل امرئ مميزات و عيوب ..*
*لكن و لكي يكون الارتباط وثيقاً و ناجحاً بين أي اثنين ..*
* فلابد أن تـُكمل مميزات شخصيته من عيوبي .. و أن تـُكمل مميزات شخصيتي من عيوبه .. !
فهل ستحقق لي الأيام مثل هذه المعادلة الصعبة في ارتباطنا السامي هذا ..!
من يدري ؟!! ..* 
*هي الأيام وحدها من ستثبت لي و لكم ذلك .. !* 



*.. للحديث بقيه ..
**
*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*الج ـزء(13)*


*انطبعت ابتسامة ناعمة رقيقة على وجه عصام ..* 
*و قد عدل عصام من وضعيته و مد يده إلى حيث يوجد مفتاح السيارة ..* 
*و همّ بإدارة محركها ! 
لكن و لسوء حظي في هذا اليوم على ما يبدو.. فقد آثرت ماكينة السيارة أن تبقى في سباتها فلا تستجيب لعصام ..!!
ارتسم عبوس واضح على جبين خطيبي و هو يعيد الكرة مرة أخرى ..* 
*لكن لا من مجيب !*
*" أوووه ..!!! 
لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم .. و الله و اكتملت ..الله أكبر على هيك نهار ! .. يا كافي الشر عدي هاليوم على خير !"* 
*ثم نزل عصام من مقعده و اتجه إلى حيث فتح الصندوق الأمامي للسيارة ..*
* و شمر عن ساعديه ليبدأ محاولاته الجاهدة في أن يكشف سبب علة سباتها !* 
*بعد دقائق مرت كأنها زمن جد طويل ..*
*أطل علي عصام من النافذة .. و لا زالت أمارات السخط مرتسمة عليه !*
*-" إنها البطارية على ما يبدو ! "* 

*في هذه اللحظة بالذات ..*
*عادت سيارة المراهقين لتقف إلى جوارنا بالضبط ..و لتتعالى ضحكاتهم الصارخة من خلف زجاج نافذتهم الأسود ..*
* و كذا أصوات موسيقى ( البوب ) و التي كانت تنافس في علوها صدى ضحكاتهم و نظراتهم الساخرة ..*
*بحثت في هذه اللحظة بأنظاري عمن يسمى بخطيبي ..*
* لعله يحميني من أمثال هؤلاء التافهين .. و حاولت أن أركز أنظاري عليه .. فأهمل هؤلاء .. لعلهم يشعرون بمدى تفاهتهم و ينصرفون !!!*
*كان خطيبي المبجل لحظتها مصفر اللون باهتاً شاحباً ..*
* و عرق غزير قد بدأ يسيل من جميع بدنه ..!!*
*و وقوف سيارة ( البوب ) إلى جوارنا زاد من انفعال عصام ..!!* 
*إذ بدأ يعبر عن سخطه وكل شرارات الغضب التي كانت في أعماقه بوضوح..*
* فبدأ خطيبي يرفس السيارة بقدمه و يشبعها لكماً بكفه و كذا لسانه ..*
*و لكأن هذه الجماد ستستجيب له تحت وطأة  كل هذا الكم الهائل من الشتائم و الركل الذي ألبسه عصام لها و هو ثائر في شعلة غضبه !* 
*ثم بدأت ثورة عصام تتعدى حدود ركل السيارة ..* 
*و قد توجه إلى هؤلاء المراهقين .. ليشتبك معهم بالأيدي و الألسن .. !*
*و كاد الأمر أن يتطور إلى الشرطة .. و خصوصاً أن عصام قد ألحق ضرراً بأحدهم .. و قد بدأت دماء الآخر تسيل من فمه .. !
لكن الله ستر ..*
* و آثر هؤلاء المراهقين اللواذ بالفرار .. قبل مجيء الشرطة ..*
* غصت أكثر و أكثر في مقعدي .. و أنا أرقب ثورة خطيبي على سيارته .. !! فاقدا ً زمام أعصابه كلياً !!
و أخذت أدعو الله في سري .. أن يمضي هذا الموقف أيضاً على خير ..*
*و أن تعود السيارة إلى الحياة .. قبل أن يحدث ضرراً كبيراً في أو في عصام الثائر ..!!
لكني لا أخفي أبداً إعجابي بعصام و هو يعارك هؤلاء المغفلين ..*
* فقد كان خطيبي مصارعاً ماهراً .. قوي اللكمات .. سريع الحركة و الهجوم .. عاد عصام إلى داخل السيارة بعد دقائق .. ليحاول مجدداً مع السيارة اللئيمة 
" يا رب.. أرجوك .. دع المحرك يعمل " 
لكن .. لا فائدة .. 
-" لن يعمل .. لابد من مساعدة أحدهم .. سأتصل إلى صديقي ! " 
قال عصام عبارته هذه و هو يختطف هاتفه المحمول .. ليتصل إلى أحدهم ..*
* و ليخاطبه بلهجة مرتبكة .. و كلمات كثيرة مرتبكة ..*
* لم تكن لتصل إلي بوضوح ..* 
*و عصام ينطقها بصعوبة و هو تحت تأثير سلطان غضبه.. الذي كان يبتر كلماته بتراً ! 
عندما أنهى عصام حديثه الهاتفي ..*
* وجدت بعد دقائق سيارة سوداء ضخمة .. تقترب منا ..*
* و تلوح منها علامات الفرج .. و أمارات الإنقاذ ! 
تبادل عصام مع صاحبه بضع جمل مقتضبة ..* 
*قبل أن يشمر كل منهما عن ساعده .. و يبدأ العمل معاً على إحياء محرك السيارة الغارق في السبات ! 
لم تأخذ عملية إحياء السيارة أكثر من ربع ساعة ..*
* لكننا كنا قد تعطلنا أصلاً على ما يزيد على الساعة إلا ربع ..*
* و نحن نعاني من سبات السيارة ..لذا و بمثل هذا الموقف الفضيع ..*
* و أعصاب عصام المتوترة .. كنت قد فقدت شهيتي كلياً للأكل ..*
*بل و نسيت أمر العشاء في المطعم الموعود ..!
انطلقت سيارة عصام أخيراً .. لتجوب أزقة العاصمة ..*
* ببطء شديد خوفاً من أن تعاود البطارية سباتها ..!
طالعني عصام بطرفه ..*
*و من ثم نظر إلى قميصه الأزرق المتسخ كلياً بــ (آيل) السيارة و بعرقه ! ..*
* و تركزت أخيراً أنظار عصام على ساعة السيارة و التي كانت تشير لحظتها إلى العاشرة و النصف ..
-" إلى البيت ..!! " 
قلتها و قد تسرب إليّ فكر عصام و معنى نظراته .. ففهمت قصده واضحاً منها.. لذا و من أجل أن أريحه فقط ..*
*فلنؤجل خروجنا للمطعم .. وكذلك جميع النزهات .. 
و ما المانع من تأجيل خطوبتنا أيضاً .. و إلى أجل غير مسمى !!!!* 
*حاول عصام أن يحرك شفتيه بأي كلمات يبرر فيها جميع المواقف الكثيرة المتسارعة ..*
* و التي حصلت لنا كلينا في هذا اليوم المأساوي ..!!
لكن و على ما يبدو ..*
* أن جميع كلمات الاعتذار كانت قد تجمدت على شفتيه دون أن يكون لها أي مفعول ! 
و مع أني لا أؤمن بتاتاً بمفهوم الحظ أو النحس !! .. 
لكن انتابني شعور عميق مفاده أن هذا اليوم .. لا بل هذا الأسبوع ..*
* ليس لي !
فيا له من يوم صعب ..! 
قد توالبت فيه علي و على عصام أحداث جسيمة شتى !
" لطفك يا رب .. و سترك ! " 
و قبل أن أسلم جسدي إلى سلطان النوم في تلك الليلة ..*
* جاءني صوت هاتفي المحمول ينبئني بورود مكالمة هاتفية !! 
و لمـّا كان الرقم المتصل .. رقماً غريباً ..*
* آثرت عدم الرد عليه ..*
*خوفاً من أن يكون المتصل هو أحد هؤلاء الشباب المراهق التافه ..* 
*و الذي يبحث في أنصاف الليالي عن ضحايا.. يحتويهم بكلام معسول ..* 
*و وعود وهمية بالحب و الزواج !
إلا أن تكرار الاتصال و لعدة مرات ..* 
*جعلني أشعر أن المتصل يعرفني شخصياً .. و أنه يقصدني أنا بالذات ..*
* لذا رفعت السماعة بشيء من الاضطراب !
ليجيئني صوت أنثوي متقطع.. انقبضت جميع عضلات صدري بلا استثناء .. لدى سماعي له !
و قبل أن أبدأ محاولة معرفة من هي تلك المتصلة ..*
* توالت على أسماعي سيل من الشتائم المتواصلة !!! 
فقد كانت صاحبة الاتصال تهينني ..*
* و تتهمني بأن خاطفة للرجال !!*
*" هييييي،، لحظة لحظة !!!
من أنت يا هذه لتتحدثي معي بمثل تلك اللهجة !! 
أرجوك احترمي نفسك .. و راقبي ألفاظك . و إلا فإني مضطرة لأن أغلق السماعة في وجهك أيما كنتِ !! "*
*لكن لا فائدة .. فقد أعادت تلك المجهولة على أسماعي سرد شتائمها ..*
* و التي أخجل حتى من ذكرها ..!!
إلا أنه قد امتزج صوتها هذه المرة بشيء من النحيب و البكاء .. و من ثم تقطع الأنفاس و التنهد العميق !! 
اضطررت لأن أغلق سماعة الهاتف .. لأني لم أكن لأعرض نفسي لمثل هذه الشتائم أبداً ..
لكني لا أنكر أن هذا الاتصال قد أثار فضولي كلياً ...*
*و خصوصاً أنها قد نطقت باسم عصام عدة مرات !! أو هكذا تخيل لي ! 
فيا ترى من هي هذه المتصلة المنهارة .. و ما قصتها مع عصام .. !!
و لما تتهمني أني قد خطفت عصام منها ؟
و لما لم يصارحني عصام بوجودها سابقاً في حياته !! 
أسئلة كثيرة سلبني التفكير فيها النوم تلك الليلة ..!! 
" آآه .. أموت و أعرف إيش سالفة هالحرمة !! 
و ايش دخلها في عصام .. خطيبي المبجل ! "
*



*البقية تأتي...**
*

----------


## صمته جرحني

وااااااااااااو بليز ورد الياسمين كملي القصة بسرعة /////// تحمست 

قصة في قمة الروعة لاتتأخري علينا ننتضر التكملة 

تحياتي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بجد مذكرات رااااااااااااااااااائعه
تسلمين غناتي موفقه لكل خير
يلا بسرعه غناتي احنا في الانتظار على نــــــــــــــــار

----------


## اسير الهوى

روووووووووووووعة خيتي قصة رهيبه... والاسلوب بالطرح يعتبر ابداااااع


بس لو الالوان تكون واضحة لانها بصراهة عورت عيوني ههههه


لك مني اجمل تحية..

وانا من المتابعين هنا

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*صمته جرحني*



*دمعة طفلة يتيمة*


*اسير الهوى* 




*شاكرة لكم مروركم* 



*نورتم صفحتي*




*دوووم تواصلكم*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*الج ـزء (14)*

*لم تكن ليلتي بأحسن حالاً من سابقتها ..*
* فقد راودتني كوابيس مرعبة كما العادة ..*
* دارت حول عصام و والده غالباً ..* 
*مما عكر مزاجي كلياً .. حاولت الاستغراق مجدداً في النوم ..* 
*وقد كانت الساعة لا تزال عالقةً على العاشرة صباحاً ..*
* إلا أن صوتاً حبيباً  كان يهاجمني بعد دقائق قليلة من تلك المحاولة ..*

*-" هيا أيتها الكسولة .. استيقظي .. كفاكِ نوماً ! "* *
-" أووه دعيني أنام .. لم أستطع النوم البارحة .. و لا حتى سابقتها.. " 
* 
*قلت ذاك مدافعة عن حقي في النوم ..*
* و أنا أسحب من غطاء ( شرشفي ) لأغطي به وجهي .. في محاولة جادة لأن أنام ..* 

*-" مرام .. هيا.. لقد تأخرنا .. " 
-" صفاء .. أرجوكِ .. نصف ساعة فقط .. ! " 
-" و لا حتى دقيقة واحدة .. هيا قومي أمامي ..*
*سأنتظرك في السيارة .. "*

*و عندما لم أجد بُدّاً من النهوض ..* 
*و خصوصاً أن صفاء قد أغلقت التكييف و فتحت الستائر ..*
* و أضاءت الأنوار .. ! 
ثم بدأت أيضاً بمداعبتي بإحدى الدمى القطنية الكبيرة جداً .. و التي لا زلت أحتفظ بها في غرفتي منذ طفولتي .. !* 
*
لذا نهضت و أنا أكاد بصعوبة بالغة أحسن السيطرة على توازني و أفتح عيني المثقلتين بالهموم و الدموع أيضاً ..*

*-" هيا أسرعي .. أنا في السيارة .. "*

*جهزت نفسي بسرعة فائقة .. و أسرعت ألحق بصفاء .. حيث كانت تنتظرني في سيارتها الذهبية* 
*-**" إنت دوماً سبب تأخرنا.. 
أو لم يكن اتفاقنا على الساعة التاسعة و النصف .. ؟!! 
انظري كم الساعة الآن .. !! "*

*هكذا استقبلتني صفاء في السيارة بهجوم معتاد ،، تلومني فيه على تأخري .. و عدم التزامي بمواعيدي ..* 
*-" الساعة لم تتجاوز العاشرة إلا بربع ساعة .. ! "* 
*-"أووه .. حقاً .. ساعة إلا ربع فقط .. تطور ملحوظ .. !!! " 
-" صفاء.. كفي عن مثل هذه النبرة .. أكاد أنفجر بالفعل من كثرة الضغوط النفسية التي تحيط بي .. "* *
ثوان صمت طالت .. قبل أن يجيئني صوتها معتذراً .. 

-" آسفة حبيبتي .. لم أقصد إلا مداعبتك .. ! "

لكن اعتذارها هذا جاء بعد أن كانت دموعي قد بدأت بالانهمار .. 
و بدأت أسرد لها ما كان البارحة .. 
ابتداءاً بحادثة سيارة المراهقين .. وتعطل سيارة عصام ..
وعراك عصام مع ثلة هؤلاء المراهقين ..
 والذي كاد الأمر أن يتطور إلى أن يصل إلى الشرطة .. لولا لواذ المراهقين بالفرار في اللحظة الأخيرة .. 
ثم انتهاءاً بهاتف تلك المعتوهة التي كانت تتهمني بأني 
"خاطفة للرجال "..*
*-" عزيزتي .. هوني الأمر عليك .. و أسلمي الأمر كله لله .. الله سيكون بعونك وعون عصام .. "*
*-" و نعم بالله .. الله كريم .. "*

*قلت عبارتي هذه مصحوبة بتنهد جداً عميق ،،*
*وأنا أقر تمام الإسلام إلى المولى الكريم ..*
*آآآه يا ربي .. ها أنا ذا قد أسلمت أمري إليك يا رب .. فلا تخذلني ..*


*هناك في المجمع ..*
*لم يكن لي أي مزاج للتسوق .. بعد كل هذه المواقف و الأحداث المتتالية التي ألمت بي مؤخراً ..*
*لذا كانت صفاء هي فقط من يبتاع ..*
*أما أنا فقد كانت مهمتي تنحصر في هز رأسي بالموافقة في حال سألتني إن كان ما اختارته مناسباً  أو لا ؟!! 
هكذا قضينا ساعتين في المجمع ..* 
*ونحن نتنقل من محل إلى آخر .. محملين بأكياس بضائع ما ابتاعته صفاء المبذرة ..*

*-" هييي .. مرام .. انظري ما أروعه .. !! "* 

*هكذا هتفت لي صفاء و هي تشير إلى فستان أحمر معروض في واجهة أحد المحال ..* 

*-"إنه رائع .. سيكون تحفة عليك .. ! " 
-" لا يا عزيزتي .. إنه ليس لي ..* 
*بل لك يا عروس ! "**
اعترضت حديثي و هي تهز رأسها بالنفي..

-" لي؟!!! .. و ماذا أفعل أنا بمثل هذا الفستان !!
ثم أنك تعرفين أني لا أحب اللون الأحمر !! "* 
*-" لا يهم إن كنتي تحبين الأحمر أو لا ..فقط اشتريه .. إنه أروع حتى من الرائع .. !! "* *
و أكملت محاولتها في إقناعي بشراء الثوب ..* 
*و هي تغمزني بكوعها ..* 
*-" ثم أن جميع الرجال بلا استثناء يعشقون اللون الأحمر .. "* 

*بعد دقيقة صمت ..*
*أطرقت راسي موافقة .. مع أني لم أكن أفكر في أثناء تلك الدقيقة بشراء الثوب أو عدم شرائه..*
*إذ و على ما يبدو أني مضطرة إلى شراء الثوب ..*
* و إن كان باهض الثمن ..*
* فصفاء لن تتوقف عن إلحاحها المزعج .. إلا إذا اشتريته فقط ..*

* لكني و في محاولة أخيرة للتعبير عن رأيي ..* 
*ارتفع صوتي قائلاً ..* 
*-" يتحتم علي شراء ثوب أسود ... لا أحمر .. بعد كل هذه الحوادث المأساوية!"
-" هييي .. مرام !! لا تكوني متشائمة هكذا* 
*واشتريه .. "* 

*لا أنكر أنه كان رائعاً جداً ..*
* لكني و بطبعي لا أحب اللون الأحمر .. فهو كثيراً ما يثير من عصبيتي و" ينرفزني" ..*
* و لست أفهم ما يعجب الرجال في مثل هذا اللون الناري .. إنهم عديمي الذوق !*

*بعد ذلك توقفت عند واجهة أحد المحال المختصة ببيع المجوهرات ..*
* لم أستطع مقاومة بريق الذهب .. و قد أثار لمعانه حسراتي ..*
*إذ أني و عصام لم نشتري بعد( دبل) الخطوبة ! 
هذا ما خطر في بالي .. و أنا أتمعن في أصابعي .. الخالية من أي خواتيم ..*
* 
دبل الخطوبة ..* 
*من أهم ما في الخطوبة من كماليات .. !*
* 
و مع أنها من الكماليات .. و ربما يجب أن تكون آخر ما يشغل تفكيري في الفترة الراهنة ..* *
لكني شعرت برغبة عارمة باقتناء دبلة خطوبة لي و لعصام .. و الآن ! 

و لكأن صفاء كانت تقرأ أفكاري ..* 
*لذا دفعتني دفعاً إلى داخل المحل .. لتقضي على التردد الذي كان يراودني ..*
*
و أخذت أنتقي من بين الدبل المعروضة .. ما شعرت أنه أحلاها ..* 
*بل و أغلاها سعراً ..* 

*فقد كانت (دبلتي المستقبلية) من الذهب الأبيض .. المزدانة بفص متوسط من الألماس ..*

*و كان أقل ما توصف به مثل هذه (الدبلة) أنها فوق الرائعة جداً ..* 

*و مع أن سعرها كان خيالياً ..*
* لكن صفاء شجعتني على اقتنائها .. و قد أشعلت فيَّ مبدأ :*
* "أني غالية و الغالي يرخص لي" ..* 

*و قد كان من تفكير صفاء الذي تسرب لي أيضاً .. أن "معزتي" عند عصام ستظهر واضحة على معالم وجهه .. عندما يستلم فواتير (الدبلة )..*
*فكلما كانت معزتي في قلبه أكبر .. كلما كان العبوس على وجهه أقل ..*

*و مع اقتناعي التام بمثل هذه الفلسفة ..*
* و أن هناك مرام واحدة فقط في حياة عصام ..* 
*و يحق لها كل هذا الدلال ..* 
*لكني و لسبب خفي في أعماقي .. آثرت عدم التسرع ..*

*لذا لم أقتني الدبلة ..* 
*بل فقط حجزتها على أساس أني سأعود لاحقاً لاقتنائها ..*
* و حددت اللاحقاً هذه بفترة أسبوعين .. !!*

*-" أسبوعين ؟!! "*

*قاطعت صفاء حديثي مع البائع ..* 
*و قد ارتسمت عليها إمارات العجب و الدهشة ..*
* 
-" و ربما أكثر .. ! "* 
*
فمن ذا الذي يدري ما قد يخفيه الغد لي و لعصام ..*

*بعد كل هذه الظروف التي احتوتنا في الأسبوع الأول لخطوبتنا ..* 
*و من ذا الذي يضمن لي أن الأمور لن تتعقد أكثر و أكثر .. وخصوصا أن والد عصام لا يزال في المستشفى !! 
ثم أن الرياح دائماً تجري بما لا تشتهيه مرام ..* 
*
" نظرة تشاؤمية .. و لكنها هي الواقع بحذافيره ..*
* آآه يا ربي .. سترك علينا .. و فرجك القريب .. "* 





*.. البقية تأتي ..*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*الج ـزء (15)*


*عندما عدت إلى المنزل في ذاك اليوم ..*
* كانت بانتظاري رسالة شفوية من عصام .. لدى أمي ..*
*يخبرني بها بضرورة الاتصال إليه حال ما أرجع ..* 
*فهناك ما يود مفاتحتي فيه على ما يبدو ..*
* و أنه كلما كان يتصل على تلفوني المحمول .. كان الخط عندي دونما إرسال أو مغلق على ما يبدو ..* 

*حاولت استشفاء الخبر الذي يحمله لي عصام من نظرات أمي أو ملامح وجهها ..*
* لكنه كان جامداً .. مما اشعرني أنه وعلى اضعف الاحتمالات ..*
* لن يكون خبراً سيئاً  كالمتوقع في مخيلتي ..*

*جاءني صوت عصام حانياً عبر أسلاك الهاتف ..* 
*و بعد تحية طويلة ..*
* كما تحايا المشتاقين ..* 
*بشرني عصام بأن والده قد تحسن حاله قليلاً ...* 
*و أنه قد تجاوز مرحلة الخطر .. لكنه لا يزال في المستشفى ..* 
*ومهما استطعت أن أعبر .. فإن كلماتي تخونني في التعبير عن مدى الراحة التي تسللت لي بعد زوال ذاك الهم من على صدري .. بسماع مثل هذه البشرى السارة ..
-" أحمدك ربي و أشكرك .. "*

*ثم تحولت نبرة عصام بعد ذلك إلى شيئاً من العتاب الحاني و هو يخبرني أنه حاول الاتصال بي مراراً ..* 
*لكن لا من مجيب...*

*- " أووه حقاً ؟! لا أدري.. .. و لكن ربما لأني كنت في المجمع لذا لم يكن هناك إرسال جيد .. ! "* 
*-" المجمع ؟؟؟؟ !! "* 

*-" نعم .. و هل هناك خطأ في التسوق ؟! "* 

*هكذا سألته.. بكلمات مبتورة .. و نبرة مرتبكة ..* 
*و قد هالني التغير في لهجة عصام .. من الحانية جداً .. إلى المعاتبة أو العنيفة جداً .. !* 

*-" لا .. و لكن من المفروض على اعتبار أني زوجك .. كان يجب أن تستأذني مني قبل خروجك إلى أي مكان ..* 
*و خصوصاً إلى السوق .. ! "* 
*-" نعم ..!!!
أستأذنك .. و إلى أي مكان .. !! لماذا !! "*

*-" مرام .. ألست زوجك؟! و مسئولاً عنك ؟! "* 

*-" و الزوجة يتحتم عليها إطاعة زوجها ؟؟!! "* 
*-" طبعاً ..! "* 
*طبعاً هذه التي أردف بها عصام .. جعلت الدنيا تدور بي ..* 
*و أنا ألحظ بوضوح سمات الرجل الشرقي واضحةً جداً في عصام .. ماذا يظن عصام هذا نفسه ..!! 
هل يظن مثلاً أنه بزواجه مني .. قد أصبح يمتلكني .. فبات له مطلق الحرية في التحكم بي ..*
*يمين يمين .. يسار يسار !! 
و أصبح أيضاً يملك زمام أمري .. لذا يتحكم بي في أين أذهب .. و مع من ؟؟!! 
و صلاحيته هذه أيضاً مفعّلة في جميع الأحوال ..*
* حتى و لو كان بعيداً لظروف طارئة ..*
* كالتي كان يتعذر بها عصام مؤخراً و بالتالي كان بالكاد يعرف أخباري..*
* و لربما ارتفعت نبرة صوتي .. مصحوبة بالدموع ..* 
*و أنا أرى سيطرة الرجل الشرقي تتجسد أمامي و بوضوح .. و في الأسابيع الأولى لحياتي معه ..*
*و لسبب داخلي قوي .. كان أقوى مني ,,*
* رميت بالتلفون على السرير .. دون أي كلمة وداع ..*
* و شرعت في بكاء عنيف ..* 

*ربما بكائي هذا كان نتيجة لتراكم كل هذا الأمور المستجدة في حياتي..* 
*و ربما هو من دور (سي السيد) الواضح في حياتي ..*
* مع عصام و من بداية خطوبتنا ..* 
*أو ربما هو لخوفي الشديد .. مما قد يحدث في القريب العاجل .. مما يخفيه لنا القدر ..*

* بعد نوبة البكاء الحادة تلك .. و قد بدأت أهدئ نفسي بنفسي..* *
حاولت أن ألجأ إلى ألواني كما العادة ..
*
*فقد كانت من عادتي أني و منذ صغري أحاول رسم مشاعري .. و أحاسيسي..* 
*فمتى شعرت بأني منزعجة أو مهمومة .. أو حتى في مشكلة عويصة ..* 

*فإن ألواني دائماً بانتظاري .. تصبرني ..*
* و تحاول معي حل مشاكلي .. و التخفيف عني ..*

*بدأت أحاول و بخطوط و انحناءات شديدة أن أعبر عما كان يجول في خاطري في تلك اللحظة من هموم و أحزان .. بدأت برسم مثلثات مبتورة متكسرة .. متراكمة فوق بعضها البعض..*
* و قد شبكت بثوب خليجي .. و ( عقال ) ..*
* رمزت بهما إلى شخصية الرجل الشرقي المستبد ..* 
*و بتعبير آخر إلى ( عصام ) ..*

* ثم توجت الأرضية بسلاسل كثيرة .. مبعثرة .. ترتبط من جهة بالمثلثات و الثوب ..* 
*و من جهة أخرى بكتلة دموية متكورة على نفسها ..* 
*تكاد تخفي ملامح شخصيتها ..* 
*رامزة بالتأكيد إلى المرأة المسكينة المستضعفة في مجتمعنا الشرقي ..* 

*و في لحظة انسجامي مع الألوان .. كنت أتمتم بين الحين و الآخر ..* 
*أن سحقاً لسي السيد .. و أن الحياة كانت ستكون جميلة جداً ..* 
*فقط لو اختفى سي السيد من الوجود .. و .. و .. و اختفى عصام أيضاً ..*
* عاجلت الرجوع عن مثل هذه الفكرة سريعاً .. و قد أرعبتني فكرة اختفائه فجأة من حياتي ..* 
*و قد صار محوراً رئيسياً فيها ..* 
*- " لا .. الله يحفظ عصام .. ويبعث في قلبه حناناً عليَّ  .. "* 
*و قبل أن أضع الرتوشات الأخيرة على الرسمة ..* 

*ارتفعت دقات صوفيا على باب غرفتي ..* 
*-" نعم صوفيا .. ماذا تريدين ؟!!"* 
*-" ماما .. هذا في زوج مال إنت ..*
* في صالة تحت !! "* 
*-" عصام ؟؟!! .. تحت !!! "* 


*هكذا سألت صوفيا و قد اعتلتني الدهشة و الارتباك ..*
* و عدم التصديق .. و لم أكن لأعرف كيف أتصرف ..*
* و الألوان متناثرة في كل مكان ..* 
*و أنا لازلت في ملابس البيت العادية .. !!* 

*-" حسنا.. أخبريه أني سأنزل بعد دقائق قليلة .. عشر دقائق فقط .."* 

*هكذا أخبرت صوفي ..* 
*و أنا بالكاد أستطيع التقاط أنفاسي ..* 
*من شدة ارتباكي ..*

*غسلت يدي من بقايا الألوان بسرعة ..*
* ثم أسرعت أبحث عن شيء أرتديه ..*
* لأقابل به خطيبي سي السيد..*

*و من بين كل الثياب التي عندي ..*
* وقعت عيناي على الثوب الأحمر .. الذي شريته للتو ..! 
لا تسألوني لماذا هذا الثوب بالذات ..*
* فقد كنت أسير دونما احساس ..* 
*و نسيت تماماً أني أكره اللون الأحمر ..* 
*و من شدة ارتباكي ..* 

*ارتديت أول ما وقعت عليه عيني .. دونما أي تركيز ..* 
*
و قد كنت لا أزال واقعة تحت تأثير صدمة قدومه المفاجئ هذا دونما أي اتصال أو اتفاق مسبق ..*

*" أنا ( زعلانة ..) "* 

*هكذا حدثت نفسي و أنا أنزل عتبات الدرج في طريقي إلى الصالة .. 
مذكرة إياها بكوني لا أزال ( زعلانة ).. لأتمكن من أن أرسم ملامح ( الزعل ) الجاد على وجهي ..* 
*على الرغم من أن ابتسامة رضا خفيفة .. كانت تكاد لا تفارق وجهي ..*
*و حيث كان عصام بانتظاري .. في الصالة ..*
*وقفت للحظات على باب الصالة ..*
* أفكر في طريقة ( الزعل ) و الدلال الذي سأقحم نفسي فيه ..*
*ثم أني أخذت نفساً عميقاً .. و ولجت إلى داخل الصالة ..* 




*.. للحديث بقيه ..*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

تسلمين غناتي
مذكرات بجد روووووووووووووووووووعه
موفقه لكل خير

----------


## جـــــــــوري

نحن في الانتظار بفارغ الصبرر..
نتمنى عودتك سريعاً..
لك جزيل الشكر..
جـــــــــــوري

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*أختاي العزيزتان* *:*



*دمعة طفلة يتيمة*



*جوري*



*يسلموا ع المتابعة*



*وما انحرم تواصلكم يارب*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*الج ـزء (16)*

*تجمد الزمن ..*
* و أنا أرقب بطرف خفي خطيبي عصام ...*
* و هو يقف ببطء شديد .. لاستقبالي ..* 
*و عيناه تكادان لا تفارقاني..!! 
تتسعان تارة .. و تضيقان تارة أخرى ..!! 
لترتسم شيئاً فشيئاً ابتسامة واسعة جداً على ملامح وجه خطيبي المبجل ..!!* *
ثم لكأن الزمن أدار عقاربه مرة أخرى ..
 و قد نبضت الحياة في جسد عصام هذه المرة ..
 ليتوجه باتجاهي ..
*
*-"يا الهي ..إنك جميلة جداً .. لا بل رائعة الجمال ! " 
ثم و بحركة سريعة احتواني بين ذراعيه ..*
* و هو يطبع قُبلةً سريعةً على جبيني.. جعلتني أتجمد كلياً .. لعدم توقعي مثل هذه الحركة بتاتاً منه ..* 
*" هييي.. انتوا بس غضوا بصركم لما تشوفوا مثل هالحركات .. و ما عليكم مني .. هذا بعلي .. و زوجي .. يعني حلالي .. !! خليكم متفرجين بس .. و بلاش أي حركات اعتراض .. ! "*

*حركة عصام هذه أربكتني بالفعل .. إلا أنها ساهمت بقدرة عجيبة على امتصاص جميع مشاعر الغضب التي كانت تكتنفني قبل ثوانٍ قليلة منصرمة ..*
* من عصام و من سي السيد ..* 
*و كدت أنسى في الأساس أن لا زلت ( زعلانة )..* 
*و لم أتذكر ( زعلي ) إلا عندما ترجمت أذناي سؤال عصام إياي بشيء من الدلال ..
-" ها شخبار الزعلانين الحلوين ؟!! "* 

*عندها فقط أطرقت رأسي و أنا أتذكر بأني ( زعلانة) ..*
* و لابد من التصرف على هذا الأساس ..*
*لذا أطرقت رأسي .. و شردت بأنظاري بعيداً عنه ..*
* و أنا أجيد تمثيل دور ( الزعلانين ) الحقيقيين ..*
*عندما رفعت أنظاري .. بعد ثانيتين من (الزعل) ..*
*لمحت باقة ورد حمراء كبيرة بين يدي عصام ..* 
*و هو يرفعها لي .. !!*
* ابتسامة واسعة رسمت نفسها بنفسها على شفتي ..*
* و أنا أرى تلك الباقة الكبيرة جداً .. مقدمةً لي ..*
* و من خطيبي ..*
*" إذا السالفة فيها ورد و هدايا.. خلاص أنا كل يوم و الثاني بمثل إني زعلانة ! و إلا إيش رايكم ؟! "*

*و قبل أن تنفرج شفتاي عن أي ابتسامة..* 
*ارتفعت يد عصام فجأة لتلامس خدي برقة ..*
*خثرٌ عجيب قد تسلل إلى خلايا جلدي ..*
* لم يستمر لأكثر من ثانيتين .. قبل أن أتنبه إلى صوت عصام و هو يهتف مستنكراً : 
" ما هذا ؟؟ .. هل هذا نوع جديد من الماكياج* 
*أم ماذا ؟!! "* 

*" أيُّ هذا ؟؟!! "* *
و ارتفعت يدي بتلقائية أتحسس الموقع الذي لامسه عصام للتو على وجهي ..
 و إذا بي أكتشف بقعةً كبيرةً جداً من الألوان ..
 قد لطخت بها نفسي خطأً عندما كنت أرسم قبل قليل ،،
و لم أطل الوقوف متسمرة هكذا بوجهي المصبوغ ..
 إذ سرعان ما تعذرت بضحكات قصيرة أُداري بها الحرج الذي أصابني .. 
قبل أن أهرع إلى دورة المياه..

" و الله فشيلة .. ما خليت لون ما صبغت فيه وجهي !! شي أحمر .. و شي أخضر !! "

ماذا سيقول عني عصام الآن ..!
 مهرجة .. أو ربما طفلة لا تجيد سوى تصبيغ وجهها بالألوان عوضاً عن الماكياج ! "

تعمدت الغياب لأكثر من ربع ساعة .. 
على أمل أن تساهم هذه الدقائق الطويلة في امتصاص الحرج الشديد الذي أوقعت نفسي فيه ،، و الذي سببته لي الألوان .. 
عندما عدت إلى المجلس بعد حين ..
 وجدت زوجي مطأطئ الرأس .. شاحب النظرات .. شارد بفكره مشغول البال .. 
قابضاً بيده بقوة على هاتفه المحمول يوشك أن يحطمه .. التقت نظراتي بنظراته سريعاً ..
 باحثة عن حدث مهم غيّـر من حال عصام ..
 من خطيب مشتاق محملاً بباقة ورد و عواطف حب جياشة ,,
 إلى خطيب آخر .. حائر النظرات .. مطأطئ الرأس .. و في أعماقه ألف طوفان و طوفان .. 
آآه و لكم هو شتان بين العصامين ! 
-" عصام .. خير ؟! .. ماذا حدث .. ! "
-" ها .. لا شيء .. لا تكترثي عزيزتي .. ليس بالأمر المهم .. ! "
 
قادتني رجلي إلى حيث جلست بجانبه ..
 ثم أني علّقتُ نظراتي بنظراته..
 فقط لكيلا يحاول الشرود بهما بعيداً عني ..
 فكما عودتني تجاربي القصيرة في الحياة أن لغة العيون هي أصدق اللغات على الإطلاق ..
 ومحال أن تكذب عيون الحبيب على الحبيب .. !
لم تطل لحظة عناق النظرات تلك لأكثر من ثوانٍ معدودة .. إذ سرعان ما طأطأ رأسه مستسلماً و هو يقول .. 
" حسناً .. حسناً .. 
جاءني هاتف من محامية عمتي .. تنبئني بأن عمتي الموقرة و ابنتها الفاضلة قد رفعا قضية حجرٍ على والدي يتهمونه فيها بالقصور !! 
و هذا كله فقط ..
للحصول على قطعة أرض تركها جدي لوالدي قبل وفاته .. دون أي نصيب لعمتي فيها ..
و قد تزوجت عمتي دون إرادته .. و سافرت مع زوجها منذ سنين إلى أمريكا .. دون أي اعتبار لعادات و أعراف عائلتنا .. 
ثم أنها لم تكترث لكل ما حدث للعائلة من مشكلات بسبب عقوقها و هجرانها .. كل تلك السنين المنصرمة .. 
و لم تعد إلى أرض الوطن إلا قبل سنتين فقط ..
 بعد أن توفى جدي .. من أجل المطالبة بحصتها في 
الإرث ! "
* 
*ثم أن عصام قد قبض و بشدة على كفه ضارباً بها جانب المقعد ..
-" سحقاً  كيف تعمي المادة القلوب !! و كيف تحيل بني آدم إلى دميةٍ مجردةٍ من أية مشاعر !! "* 

*و بتر عصام حديثه فجأة على رنة هاتفه المحمول مجدداً ..*
* إلا أنه ترك الهاتف يرن مطولاً .. قبل أن يقرر الرد عليه متردداً ..*
* كنت أنا في هذه الأثناء لا أزال تحت سيطرة ما قَصَّهُ عصام لتوِّه عليّ ..*
* و قد أغرقتني دموعي من شدة التأثر ..*
*إلا أني مع هذا ..* 
*فقط التقطت أُذناي جملة عصام اليتيمة التي رد بها على صاحبة الاتصال .. و هو يزمجر فيها صارخاً ..
-" مستحيل .. فالصفقة يا محترمة محالة .. و لتبحث لها عن زوج يناسب ثقافتها الأمريكية .. !! "* *
و مع أن تلك العبارة قد فعلت مفعولها في تأجيج نيران الغيرة في أعماقي .. 
لكني لم أكن أبداً  لأطالب عصام و هو في مثل هذه الحالة النفسية و الضغوطات الشديدة التي تحتويه بأي تفسير ..
 و خصوصاً أن قلبي قد حدثني مسبقاً من هي صاحبة الصفقات المحالة .. 


* 

*.. للحديث بقيه ..
**
*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*الج ـزء (17)*

*شعرت لوهلة بأني سبب كل هذه المشاكل المتراكمة ،،*
* وأن في فراق عصام لي و من ثم زواجهُ من ابنة عمته المعتوهة قد يكمن الحل و انفراج هذه الأزمة العنيفة التي تحتوينا جميعاً !* *
و مع أني لا أنكر بتاتاً إعجابي الشديد بـعصام و ارتياحي له .. إلا أنه قد راودني في تلك اللحظة خاطراً سخيف ..
ألا وهو أن أطلب الانفصال منه إن كان في ذلك يكمن الحل الذي سيريح عصام من كل هذه المصائب المتتالية ..
 و خصوصاً أنه لم يمر أسبوعان على ارتباطنا المقدس ،،
 و مع أني لم أكن لأعي جيداً النتائج السلبية التي قد تترتب على مثل هذا الخاطر السخيف ،،
 و التي قد أعض أصابعي ندماً عليها فيما بعد ،، 
إلا أن شفتاي قد بدأتا تتحركان ببطء شديد ..
 لتتفوهان بما دار في خلدي للتو ،، و الذي قد ظننته الحل المثالي الذي يبحث عنه عصام ..
 و لا أنكر أني في تلك اللحظة كنت أعيش صراعاً داخلياً عميق .. 
و أنا أحاول جاهدة السيطرة على دموعي،،
 فقط لكي تبقى مختزنة في قلب عيني ،، و لكيلا تسيل على خدي .. فتحرجني أو تفضحني .. 
إلا أن أصابع عصام كانت الأسرع لردعي ،،
 إذ التصقت بشفتي مانعةً إياي من تفوه المزيد من السخافات كما أسماها ..
-" مرام.. كفي أرجوكِ عن مثل هذه السخافات .. أو لا تعلمين أنه من المحال أن أتركك ..
 و لو انقلبت الدنيا كلها رأساً على عقب!! " 
استدارت عيناي بخجلٍ و ارتباك ..
 و قد التصقت نظراتي بصفحات عينه تقرأ منهما صدق مشاعره ،، أو لكأنني أبحث فيهما عن المزيد و المزيد من المشاعر الفياضة ..
 أكمل عصام حديثه قائلاً : 
-" إنها أزمة و ستنفرج قريباً .. أرجوك حبيبتي ..
 قِفي معي .. فأنا بأمس الحاجة لتواجدكِ إلى جانبي .. تخففين عني .. لا أن تتخلي عني عند أول أزمة حقيقية تواجهنا معاً .. فأنا أبداً لن أتخلى عنك.."
كلماته المعاتبة المحبة تلك كانت قد ساهمت في الإفراج عن دموعي المحبوسة في مقلتي .. 
لذا فقد سالت دموعي لتغرقنا معاً في جوٍّ من الرومانسية و الروحانية ..
 فكان هذا الموقف من أصعب المواقف العاطفية التي مررت بها في حياتي ..
 و طبعاً  كان أبلغ من أن أتحمل حتى وصفه بأي كلمات ،، إلا أني و قبل أن أعي جيداً ملامح هذا الموقف ..
 و ما يحدث لي فيه ..
 و أنا معه في خضم كل هذه العواطف الصادقة المتضاربة .. 
 رفع عصام كفيَّ إلى شفتيه ،، ليقبلهما !! 
و لم أكن لأستطيع ترجمة ما يحدث فعلياً.. 
لكنني سرعان ما انتبهت لما فعله عصام للتو ..
 و كانت يداي في تلك اللحظة لا زالتا عالقتان بالقرب من شفتيه..
 سحبت يديَّ و بعنفٍ شديدٍ من كفيه ..
 و قد صاحبت ردة فعلي هذه بشهقة مكتومة مخنوقة ،،
 ثم أني بدأتُ ببكاءٍ عنيف من شدة ارتباكي ..
 كما أن أوصالي كانت قد بدأت أيضاً "بالاصطكاك" ارتباكاً ..
 لون وجهي أيضاً أصبح شاحباً ..
 و جميع ملامحه كانت قد تجمدت من هول الصدمة ! 
عصام تجمد في مكانه ..
 يرقبني بطرفه متعجباً مستنكراً ..
 و ربما متسائلاً عن سبب كل ما طرأ عليَّ ..
 من انفعالاتٍ عنيفة ..
 سببتها لي قبلته ( البريئة ) تلك!! 
و لربما قد شعر عصام بشيءٍ من تأنيب الضمير ..
 لذا سرعان ما بدأت شفتاه تتحركان ببطء شديد ..
 و لكأنهما على وشك أن تنطقا بسلسلةٍ طويلة من كلمات اعتذارٍ مرتبكة مقتضبة ..
 أما أنا فما زادتني كلمات اعتذار خطيبي إلا ارتباكاً ..
 لذا فقد تكومت على نفسي ..
 و قد ضممت ركبتيَّ إلى صدري ..
 و ازدادت نبرة صوتي في البكاء!

كان من الصعب جداً عليَّ أن أتقبل ما فعله بي عصام للتو .. !
 و هذه هي المرة الأولى في حياتي ..
 و التي أكون أنا فيها بطلة موقف رومانسي كهذا..
 و أكاد أجزم بيني نفسي و نفسي أنها ستكون الأخيرة .. !
لأنه و بكل بساطة ..
 لو فكر عصام - لا سمح الله - في فعلها مرة أخرى .. فإنه أما أنه سيتلقى صفعة قوية على مؤخرة رأسه .. 
ستمنعه من مجرد التفكير في مثل هذا الأمر ..
أو ..
 أو إنه سيراني جثة هامدة .. لا تقوى على الحراك من شدة عنف تأثير مثل هذه المواقف الرومانسية عليَّ !
 و هذا الاحتمال هو الأرجح ..!
جلس عصام إلى قربي فترة من الزمن .. 
في لحظات عويصة من عمره ..
 و لا زال العجب يضرب وجدانه ..
 أو لا زال غير قادر على استيعاب جرمه ..
 أو سبب انفعالي المفاجئ هذا ! 
-" عزيزتي ..هل هناك ما تشكين منه ؟! ..
 هل ترغبين في الذهاب إلى المستشفى ؟!! " 
* 
*و أكاد أجزم أنه كان يشك في أن مسّاً من الشيطان قد ركبني في تلك اللحظة ..*
* و إن لم يكن قد صارحني بهذا الخاطر ..*
* لكن هذا هو ما قد يخطر على خاطر أيٍّ كان ..*
* و هو يشاهد الانقلاب الفضيع الذي حدث لي للتوّ ..*

*كنت أرد على عصام و استفساراته المليئة بعلامات تعجب كبيرة ..*
* بهز رأسي فقط ..* 
*و نظرات عميقة من عيناي ..*
* ملؤها العتاب و الخوف .. و الارتباك ،،*
* و لكأنّ لسان حالي يقول ..*

*" إياك .. ثم إياك و فعلها مرة أخرى ! "*

* متناسيةً تماماً أن الماثل بين يدي الآن ..* 
*ما هو إلا زوجي شرعاً ..*
* و أنه له حقوقاً تخوله لفعل ما يريد ..*
* دون أن يخرج عن إطار الشرع !*  
* 

ارتفعت عدة طرقات أنيقة على باب المجلس ..
 ليُفتح بعد لحظات بهدوءٍ شديد و ليطل منه أغلى وجه في الوجود على الإطلاق ..!
 و قد كانت قد أقبلت هذه الملاك .. 
محملةً بصينيةِ ( الفواكه) ! 
ما أن رأيت وجهها الملائكي ..
 حتى قفزت من مكاني و رميت بنفسي في حضنها ..
 و واصلت بين ذراعيها البكاء ..
 احتوتني أمي بعاطفتها ..
 و قد تفهمت الموقف تماماً .. 
حتى دون أن أنبس ببنة شفة .. !!
لذا كان من الأفضل لي أن أنسحب إلى غرفتي ..
 خوفاً من أن أزيد الموقف تعقيداً ..
 و لكني و قبل أن أصعد إلى حيث يمكنني مواراة اضطراب عاطفتي و ارتباكي..
 سمعت أمي و هي تهمس لعصام بعد أن شرح لها بشيءٍ من التفصيل ما حدث بيننا ..
" بأن ما حدث لي ..
 هو ردة فعل طبيعية جداً لأي أنثى يحاول زوجها التودد لها لأول مرة ..
 و لكنني سأعتاد على ذلك .. مع تكرار الأمر .. ! "
" تكرار الأمر ؟!!! مستحيل .. و لا حتى في الأحلام !! "
هكذا همهمت بيني و بين نفسي ..
 و أنا أتوارى عن الأنظار إلى حيث يمكنني تفجير المزيد من العبرات .. 
نصيحة أخوية إلى كل خاطب جديد..
" فكّر ألف مرة .. قبل أن تُقبل يديّ خطيبتك ! "*





*.. للحديث بقيه ..*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*الج ـزء (18)*


*ألقت أمي عليَّ فيما بعد محاضرةً طويلةً عريضة ..*
* تتمحور حول حقوق الزوج على الزوجة ..*
* و كيف أنه من الطبيعي جداً في علاقة أي رجل بأي امرأة و هما في ظل الشرع ..*
* ظهور طقوس الحب و المودة .. 
و من ضمن طقوس الحب هذه ..*
* هي عملية ( تقبيل اليدين !! )**
إذاً ..
 لا داعي لأي حرجٍ أو ارتباك ،،
 في حال أن عصام مثلاً حاول التودد لي مجدداً !

و مع أن رأسي كان مطرقاً أثناء محاضرة أمي العزيزة عليَّ ! .. في محاولة مني لتمثيل دور الفتاة المهذبة ..
 أو بالأحرى المجرمة المعترفة بذنبها ! 
إلا أنه و عندما أمي وصلت بالتحديد إلى هذه الفقرة ..
 أي إلى محاولة تكرار الأمر ..
لم أستطع لحظتها تمالك نفسي ،، لذا أطلقت ضحكة قصيرة مكتومة منذ بدء المحاضرة ..
 إلا أني استدركت الموقف .. بابتسامة بريئة .. 
و أنا أتمتم لأمي ..*
*-" لكني شبه متأكدة .. أن عصام لن يفعلها.. بعد كل ما فعلته له المسكين ! "*


*في صباح اليوم التالي ،،*
* أجبرتني أمي على الاتصال إلى عصام ،، و اختلاق أي محادثة طبيعية معه .. 
و بالطبع كان لأمي ما أرادت .. ليس لأنها أمي فقط ،،*
* و لكن لأني أنا الأخرى كنت أشعر بشيءٍ من تأنيب الضمير ..*
* كما أني كنتُ جداً قلقةً عليه ،، أو خائفة من كون عصام قد ( زعل ) ،،* 
*أو أخذ موقفاً سلبياً مني مثلاً !*
* 
كان صوت عصام راكزاً  كما العادة ،، حنوناً ..* 
*و مرحباً .. و لكأنَّ شيئاً لم يكن !* *
أخبرني عصام أن المستشفى أخيراً قد أفرجوا عن أبيه ،،
 و أنه سوف يمر بعد العصر ليصطحبه إلى المنزل .. 

فكان أن طلبت منه بشيءٍ من التردد أن يمر لاصطحابي معه قبل ذهابه إلى هناك .. 
و لكأن عرضي هذا قد أراح عصام كثيراً ..
 و بالتالي فإني قد شعرت أنا الأخرى بشيءٍ من السعادة ..
و أنا أخطو على نهج ما علمتني إياه أمي الحبيبة من واجبات الزوجة اتجاه زوجها .. 
و التي كان من ضمنها طبعاً .. الوقوف إلى جانبه .. 
و معه.. في أصعب الظروف .. و أحلك الأيام ،،

عند تمام الساعة الرابعة عصراً ..
 كنت مع عصام في المستشفى .. 
و في حين أن عصام كان يكمل إجراءات رخصة عمي ،، 
كنت أنا على مقاعد الانتظار .. أتمتم في أعماقي آيات الشكر و الامتنان للمولى الكريم عز و جل .
. و الذي قد منَّ على والد عصام بالعافية و الصحة ..
بعد سلسلة معقدة من الإجراءات الروتينية.. 

صعدنا إلى الطابق الثالث ..
 إلى حيث كان والد عصام في غرفته ..
 و ذلك لنصطحبه معنا إلى البيت .. إلا أن جميع أطرافي كانت قد توترت .. و تصلبت أعضاء جسدي جميعها ..
لأقف على الباب .. بالقرب من عصام ..
و أنا ألمح تلك العمة و ابنتها المعتوهة .. مقبلتان نحونا ..
 و ابتسامة كبيرة جداً .. و ضحكات مصطنعة مبتورة .. تكاد لا تفارق تلك الأقنعة التي توارت تلك الامرأتان خلفها ..

 لون عصام كان أيضاً قد تغير بمرآهما ،، و قد تجمد هو الآخر في مكانه لوهلة ..
 محاولاً ترجمة أو تحليل موقف و تصرفات هاتين العديمتي الكرامة ! 
أو لا يملكون ذرةٍ من الإحساس ؟! 
أم أنهما قد تناستا تماماً ..
 تلك القضية التي رفعوها للتوِّ في المحكمة.. ضد عمي ! مطالبين فيها بإرث ليس من حقهما ! 
-" عصام.. عزيزي ..أووه .. لا تستطيع فقط تخيل السعادة الحقيقية التي أنا اليوم فيها.. لسماعي بخبر خروج عمي من المستشفى ..!! " 
زاد العبوس في وجهي .. و أنا أستمع إلى صوتها الغنج المثير للشفقة أكثر من أي شيء !!
*
*كما أني و لوهلة شعرت بانقباض في صدري ،، و شعور غريب كان أيضاً قد تسلل إليَّ ..*
* لم أعهده سابقاً !* *
شعور بالأنانية .. و بأني أريد عصام لي وحدي فقط .. 
أو ربما هو شعور بالخوف .. من أن أفقد عصام ..
أو هو مزيج من هذا و ذاك .. !!

أممممممم ،،
 هل هذه هي الغيرة التي قد سمعت عنها كثيراً في السابق ؟!! 
من يدري .. ربما ..

مرت العمة عليّ .. و كذلك الابنة .. 
دون أن تلقيا حتى نظرة أو تحية عابرة .. 
و لكأنني جماد لا يستحق أبداً السلام .. 
مما زاد بالطبع في حنقي عليهما .. و في غضبي الشديد .. إلا أني تمالكت أعصابي .. و قد كنت على يقينٍ تام .. 
بأن عصام و كما العادة سيحسن التصرف ..

 رفع عصام يده ممسكاً مقبض الباب .. و قد مد ذراعيه بالعرض مانعاً العمة و الابنة من اقتحام الغرفة ..
-" أبي تعب .. و لا يرغب باستقبال أيَّ زوار ! "
-" زوّار؟؟!! ..
و لكنني عمتك يا عصام .. فعن أي زوّارٍ تتحدث ؟!! "
 
صمت عصام و قد تشابك حاجباه لوهلة ..
و قد شعرت به و لكأنه في جهاد عميق مع أعصابه .. 
فقط ليتمكن من السيطرة عليها .. ليرتفع بعد حين صوته ..
 و بنفس النبرة الهادئة .. مكرراً العبارة ذاتها .. 
-" لقد قلت ..أن أبي تعب ..
 و لا يرغب في استقبال أي زوّار "
 
" يا لعصام و قوته !!
كيف يتمكن خطيبي المبجل من ضبط أعصابه .. بمثل هذه الطريقة العجيبة !! 
إن هذا فعلاً مثيراً للإعجاب .. " 

ثم أن عصام بهدوءٍ تام ..
 أشار إلى أحد موظفي الأمن المتواجدين هناك قائلاً :
" هلاَّ قُدتَ السيدتين إلى خارج المستشفى .. فهما تتسببان بشيءٍ من الإزعاج إلى المرضى .. "
 
و على الرغم من أن العمة كانت قد بدأت بتلميم أطراف عباءتها المكشوفة .. أو بالأحرى بتلميم كرامتها المهانة .. 
و هي في طريقها إلى الخارج ..
 إلا أنها مع ابنتها قد توقفت للحظة .. فقط لترمياني بنظرات استحقار .. التهمتاني فيها التهاماً .. 
و قد قرأت في تلك النظرات .. رسالة قصيرة مفادها أن الانتقام آت !
 .. فيا ربي سترك .. 

بعد رحيلهما مباشرة .. تقدمت إلى عصام و أنا أهمس له معاتبة .. 
-" ما كان يجب أن تقسو عليهما بمثل هذه الدرجة .. فهما يستحقان الشفقة .. لا أكثر !" 
قاطعني عصام قائلاً ..
" بل تستحقان القتل .. أو لا تكفي محاولاتهما المستميتة للتفريق بيننا ؟!! " 
" أمممممم ،،
هل هذا يعني مثلاً أنك ستتعمد قتلهما فيما لو نجحا يوماً في مؤامراتهما اللا نهائية .. ؟!! " 

" طبعاً .. إلا أني سأقتل نفسي بعدها .. !! .."
و صمت للحظة قبل أن يكمل .. 
" لأني أبداً لن أستطيع الحياة دونك .. "

 طبعا لقد كان هذا الحوار استغلال للموقف و العاطفة .. 
" لكن كيفي ..
 كان خاطري أعرف اشكثر عصام يعزني ..
هيييي .. كيفي لا اطالعوني جذي.. "* 






*.. للحديث بقيه ..
**
*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*الج ـزء (19)*

*ما أن قمنا بإيصال عمي إلى المنزل في تلك الليلة ،،*
* و أطمأنينا عليه..*
* و بأنه سيأوي* 
*حالا ً إلى الفراش ليرتاح ..*
*حتى غمز لي عصام بطرف عينه ،، بما معناه أن يريدني في* 
*حديث خاص ..*
* لذا تسللنا إلى خارج المجلس ..*
* ليسألني إن كنت أرغب في تناول* 
*العشاء خارجاً ..
-" الآن ؟! و في مثل هذا الوقت المتأخر ؟!! "
-" و لما لا .. فأنا أتضور جوعاً عزيزتي .. " 
-" اممم .. حسناً.. و لكن فليكن مطعماً قريباً .. "*
* 
و للمرة الأولى في حياتي أشعر بأني أنا و المعروفة "بالعناد" منذ صغري ..*
* أذعن لطلب* 
*أحدهم حالاً دون إبداء أي نوع من المعارضة ..*
* فهل يا ترى يكمن السر في سحر* 
*عصام علي! ..*
* أم أنها أسطورة سي السيد مجدداً ؟! 
لم يكتفي عصام بإجباري للاذعان برغبته في تناول العشاء في المطعم فقط ..*
*إلا أنه* 
*أيضاً لم يدع لي الفرصة لاختيار المطعم الذي أرغب في الذهاب إليه معه ..*
*إذ أنه قد* 
*قرر مسبقاً أنه مطعم ( جسر الملك فهد).. لا غيره !! 
-" عصام .. مطعم الجسر بعيد .. سيكون المشوار طويلاً ..*
* و نحن في غاية التعب و* *الإرهاق ..*
* أي مطعم آخر سيكون مناسباً .. ماذا عن (الأبراج ) مثلا ! "* *
و لم يكن يبدو على عصام أنه قد سمع مني شيئاً مما قلته للتو ..
إذ سرعان ما توقف* 
*أمام بوابة منزلي .. ليحضر لي جواز سفري و يبلغ أمي خبر سفرنا القصير لتناول* 
*العشاء ..* 
*و لنكون بعد دقائق قليلة فقط .. على الخط السريع إلى المملكة العربية* *السعودية ،، في طريقنا إلى مطعم الجسر .. !!!*


*كادت إجراءات الجسر تمر على خير ما يرام .. ما عدا المحطة ما قبل الأخيرة ،،*
* أي عند* *جوازات المملكة العربية السعودية ..*
*إذ طلب منا الموظف الوقوف جانباً بالسيارة ..*
* و قد**بدت من نظراته أن هناك ثمة خطأ كبير أو مشكلة عويصة في هويّـاتنا ..*
*تتطلب منا* *الوقوف جانبا لفترة من الزمن ..*
*بانتظار التعليمات الجديدة التي ستأتي ممن يعلو* 
*هذا الموظف مرتبه ،،* 

*أركن عصام سيارته جانباً .. ثم نزل منها يستقصي الأمر .. تاركاً إياي* 
*فيها لوحدي  ..*
* أتمتم بكل الآيات القرآنية التي أحفظها عن ظهر قلب ،،*
*آملة من كل* 
*أعماقي أن الأمر ليس بذا أهمية ..*
* و أنه مجرد اشتباه أو سوء فهم ..* 
*و أنهم سرعان* 
*ما سيفرجون عنا ..* 

*دار بين عصام و الموظف حديثاً غامض .. لم تكن كلماته بالطبع* 
*لتصل إلى أذني .. لبعد المسافة ..*
* إلا أنه و من خلال التغير الكبير الذي طرأ على* 
*هيئة عصام و ملامح وجهه بالتحديد ..*
* أدركت أن الأمر أكبر بكثير مما كنت آمل ..*
*و أنه* 
*بالفعل .. " يا ربي سترك " ،،*

*أطل عليّ عصام بعد دقائق طويلة من الانتظار ..* 
*ليخبرني* 
*بنظرات غائرة أن موظف الأمن يطلب منا الذهاب معاً إلى داخل ذاك المبنى ..*
* الذي* 
*يقبع في تلك الناحية ،* *
-" ها! .. و لماذا ؟!! .. ما الذي يجري ؟! "

و لم يكن عصام ليجيبني بأي كلمة ..
 لأنه هو الآخر ما كان ليستوعب بعد أيـّاً مما* 
*يحدث لنا ..*
* فقط اكتفى خطيبي بهز رأسه بالنفي ،، و بأنه لايدري !*
* 
إلا أني استنتجت أن المشكلة تتمحور حول صورة عصام في جوازه ..* 
*فهي له عندما* 
*كان صغيراً على ما يبدو ..* 
*و هم كثيراً ما يمنعون أصحاب مثل هذه الصور من العبور* 
*إلى داخل المملكة ..*

* في داخل المبنى ..
استقبلنا رجل ضخم الجثة .. كث الشعر .. بلحية تكاد تصل إلى نحره ، يعتلي كتفه* 
*عدد كبير من النجوم .. 
كما يعتلي وجهه قناع بلا أي ملامح.. سوى الصرامة و الشرر الذي يتطاير من عينيه* 
*بتلقائية ..*
* بدأ قلبي بالارتجاف الفعلي في تلك اللحظة .. كما أن أنفاسي كانت قد* 
*بدأت تتسارع أيضاً .. فهذه هي المرة الأولى في حياتي كلها ..* 
*و التي أتعرض فيها* 
*لموقف أضطر فيه لمقابلة مثل هذا الإنسان المرعب ،،*
* تواريت خلف عصام ..*
* و قد* 
*استندت على الجدار في أحد الأركان ..* 
*في طلب شيء من الحماية أو الآمان ..*
* و لم* 
*يطل انتظارنا كثيراً ..*
* إذ سرعان ما تفوه ذاك الضخم الأخضر .. بصوت مأساوي و نبرة* 
*صوت حادة ..* 
*خيّل إليّ منها أنه يصرخ .. لا يتكلم بصوته العادي ..*
* طلب من* 
*عصام جواز سفر كل منا ..*
* لذا ناوله ما طلب بحركة آلية ..* 
*ليتمعن الضابط فيهما ملياً ..* 
*و لدقيقة كاملة ..محدقاً في صورة عصام ملياً .. ناقلاً نظراته بين الجواز و بين عصام و* 
*لكأنه يتأكد من أن الماثل بين يديه هو بالفعل صاحب هذا الجواز..*
*و بعد أن تأكد أن لا* 
*مشكلة في صورته ..*
* أراد و على ما يبدو فقط أن يمارس هوايته في تعذيب و اختلاق* 
*المشاكل للناس ..*
* لذا خاطبني قائلا ..*
* -" ما هي صلة القرابة بينك و بين ال هذا .! " 
و أشار بطرف العصا الغليظة التي كانت في يده إلى عصام .. فهو على ما يبدو* 
*المقصود بهذا ! 
-" إنه خطيبي .. "*
* 
لكزني عصام بكوعه ..*
* و لكأنه يريد مني استدراك ما قلت ..* 
* فعلى مايبدو أني تفوهت للتو* 
*بخطأ جسيم.. 
-" إنها تقصد أنني زوجها "
-" زوجتك أو خطيبتك .. أين العقد الشرعي الذي يثبت ذلك ؟! "*
* 
-" هيي .. ما الأمر سعادة الضابط .. ما الذي يحدث هنا؟! " 
-"هل يتحتم علينا حمل وثيقة عقدنا في أي مكان نذهب إليه !! و إلا ماذا ! "**
دارت الدنيا بي و أنا أرى نفسي في هكذا موقف ..
 و هؤلاء "الخضران" يرفضون تصديق* 
*أن هذا العصام هو زوجي بالفعل و على سنة الله و رسوله .. بل أني في حياتي لم* 
*أكن لأتخيل أني سأكون موضوع شبهة يوماً ما !! 
و ما زاد الأمر سوءاً هو أني ما زلت في بطاقتي و في نظر القانون .. عازبة ،،*
* إذ لم* 
*يمتلك خطيبي المبجل الوقت مؤخراً .. لينقل أوراقي لإسمه .. و ليُـحملني لقبه ..* 


*بعد تعطيل ساعة أو أكثر ،،* 
*في مبنى قديم و متهالك .. لا يمتلك من محتوياته سوى* 
*بضع مقاعد من الخشب العفن القديم ..*
* و مكتبين متواضعين لكبار الضباط .. و ردهة* 
*استقبال متواضعة .. !* * 

توصل عصام معهم أخيراً إلى أن يقوموا بالاتصال إلى أهلي .. ليتأكدوا منهم شخصياً* 
*بأنه بالفعل زوجي!* *
و هكذا كان ..
إذ جاءهم صوت أمي مقراً بزواجنا ..
 ليتم الإفراج عنا أخيراً ..
و لنتحرر من* 
*تحقيقاتهم و أسئلتهم و نظراتهم المريبة ،،*  
* 

كانت الساعة عالقة على الحادية عشر و الثلث ..
 حين كنا قد تحررنا من الإجراءات* 
*الطويلة على الجسر .. 
-" آآه يا عصام .. لو بس سامع كلامي و مخلينه نتعشى في الأبراج .. مو أحسن إلينا* 
*من كل هالبهدلة ! "* *
رمقني عصام بنظرات عميقة حادة ، جعلتني أبتلع ريقي سريعاً و في الحال ..
 و* 
*أصمت .. 
بل و أشرد بنظراتي بعيداً عنه و عن عالمه ،،*




*..  البقيه تأتي ..*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*الج ـزء (20)*


*لم أكد أتنبه لأي مما يجري حولي ..* 
*و أنا تحت سيطرة أفكاري و خواطري ..*
* إلا عندما توقفت بنا سيارة عصام .. أمام بوابة المطعم مباشرة ..*
* فتح عصام بابه ..*
* و نزل من السيارة متوجهاً إلى البوابة مباشرة .. !! 
إلا أنه استرجع و لله الحمد ذاكرته سريعاً .. فعاد أدراجه ليصطحبني إلى داخل المطعم ..*
* و قد وضع هذه المرة يده على ظهري .. 
" الحمد لله أنه تذكرني .. و إلا لطلبت الانفصال منه في التو و اللحظة ..! "* *
في داخل المطعم ،،
 أخبرنا الموظف هناك أن المطعم سيغلق أبوابه بعد ساعة واحدة فقط ! 
" يا ألله .. بعد كل ما لقيناه من متاعب و تعطيل على الجسر .. أمامنا ساعة واحدة فقط لنرتاح و لنأكل ! "

لكني لم أعترض .. 
فقد كنت في أعماقي أريد لليوم أن يمضي على خير فقط ..
 اخترنا زاوية رومانسية في أحد الأركان و التي تطل مباشرة على البحر ،،
 و هناك .. 
فقط بدأت أشعر و لمنظر البحر بشيء من الهدوء و الاتزان ..
 على الرغم من أحداث اليوم الساخنة ..
 حدقت من النافذة .. أرقب أمواج البحر ..
 و هي تضطرب بعنف حيناً .. و تتمايل بوداعة حيناً آخر ..
 شأنها في ذلك شأن النفس البشرية ..
 آآآه .. يا سبحان الله ..
 فقد امتصت أمواج البحر شيئاً من العواصف القابعة باضطراب في أعماقي .. 
و بدأت أسترد اتزاني و هدوئي .. 
نتيجة التعب و عناء السفر .. 
التقت نظراتي بنظرات عصام و قد كان يحدق فيّ بحرية و سعادة ..
كما أن ابتسامة ناعمة و هادئة ..
 كانت قد بدأت تزحف على شفتيه..
-" كان يوما شاقاً على كلينا عزيزتي .. 
أو ليس كذلك ؟! " 
-" اممم .. نعم قليلا.. " 
و في أعماقي .. كنت أصرخ من شدة التعب .. 
" بل كثيراً ..يكفي أنك أدخلتني مع رجال خضر و ذوي نجوم مرعبين .. و جعلتني و للمرة الأولى في حياتي كلها بموضع شبهة ! "
-" حسنا .. ماذا تريدين أن تأكلي عزيزتي ؟! "
-" أي شيء سيكون مناسباً ! " 
و قبل أن يتصرف عصام و يطلب ما يشاء من طعام .. قررت أن أطلب لي شيئاً خفيفاً يتوافق مع ما أريد ..
 خوفاً من أن يطلب لي هو ما يريد ..
 مثل عصير المانجو الذي لا أطيق !

كانت نظرات عصام كثيراً ما تحدق بي بجرأة و بشيء من العاطفة و الحنان .. و ربما الحب ..
لذا كنت و بالتالي كثيراً ما أتوقف عن عملية الأكل ..
 لأني أبداً لم أكن لأستطيع تناول أي شيء و هو يحدق بي .. بكل هذا الحب !! 
وضعت الملعقة جانباً ..
 و اكتفيت بمراقبته و هو يلتهم طعامه بشراهة ..
 على الرغم من أني كنت أنا الأخرى سأهلك جوعاً ..
 فهل ستشبعني نظرات عصام المحبة !!!
 و أنا التي أتضور جوعاً !!

ثم أني تحينت الفرصة المناسبة .. 
لأن أفتح معه موضوع حفلة خطوبتنا المؤجلة إلى لا أمد معين ! 
تغيرت ألوان خطيبي المبجل ..
 بل و كاد أن ( يشرق ) بما في فمه من طعام ..
 في اللحظة التي وصلت فيها إلى موضوع الطقم و الدبلة ،، لكنه سرعان ما تدارك موقفه .. قائلا,,
" طبعاً .. و متى ترغبين في أن نذهب لنختار
 و نشتري ! " 
" في الواقع ..كنت قد رأيت طقماً أعجبني في الأسبوع المنصرم .. و حجزته ..
 لذا ما عليك إلا أن تذهب و تدفع .. فقط ! " 
ثم كان أن ناولته ورقة الحجز و قد كانت مطوية ..
 تنحنح عصام .. و هو يتناولها ..
 و قد وضع كأس العصير الذي كان يرشف منه جانباً ..
 ثم بدأ بفتح الورقة ببطءٍ شديد ..
في حين أني كنت و من موقعي أرقب ملامح عصام.. 
و هي تتغير إلى أن وصلت و بالتدريج .. 
إلى ملامح الطفل المرعوب و الذي قفز أمامه شبحاً على حين غرة ! 
لابد و أنه انصدم ..
 فالمبلغ المرصود في الورقة .. كان و لا بد أكبر بكثير مما كان يتوقعه عصام ..
 لكنه سرعان ما سيطر على أعصابه و ملامحه ..
 هذه المرة أيضًا.. ليجيئني صوته هادئاً .. متزناً كما العادة .. 

-" حسناً ،، في الغد سأمر لأشتريه لكِ .. ! " 
قلت بعد دقيقة صمت سيطرت علينا .. و بشيء من الدلال .. و في محاولة خلق جو عاطفي للحديث .. 
" أعلم أنه غالي نوعاً ما .. فإن أردت .. ذهبنا معاً لتختار واحداً آخر .. أقل ثمناً ! "
و مرت ثوان صمت قبل أن أدرك صوته ،، 
" لا.. لا بأس عزيزتي .. لا يغلى عليك أي شيء ! "

"أوووه ،، الحمد لله ؟؟ أشوه ما طلع بعلي بخيل بعد .. "

و قبل أن أتمكن من التعليق على جملته تلك ..
اندلق كأس العصير فجأة ..
 و على إثر ضربة عفوية جاءت بالخطأ من يد عصام..
لينسكب العصير و بأكمله على قميص عصام .. و ملابسه !! و لتكتمل أحداث اليوم الساخنة .. بعصير بارد مدلوق .. قد لطخ ثياب زوجي بأكملها و كذا الطاولة ! 

وقفت لأناول عصام .. ما كان عندي في الحقيبة من محارم .. ثم أني ناديت على النادل .. ليكمل عملية التنظيف ..
 و إن لم نكن قد أكملنا تناول الطعام ..
 إلا أن عملية سكب العصير ..
 كانت سبباً لأن ننسحب مجبورين .. عائدين إلى أرض الوطن و إلى البيت بالتحديد ..
 خوفاً من المزيد من الأحداث الساخنة !!*

*.. للحديث بقية ..*

----------


## بيسان

رائع ماقمتي بنقله هنا

تابعي والله يرعاكِ

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*الج ـزء (21)*

*قرر عمي بعد أن تماثل نوعاً ما للشفاء بإقامة اجتماع عائلي ، يحضره الجميع ..*
* و قد شملني بالجميع باعتباري قد بت فرداً من أفراد العائلة ..* 
*و لكم انقبضت عضلات صدري..*
* و أنا أرى من ضمن الحاضرين تلك العمة و ابنتها المغرورة و قد انزوتا في أحد أركان المجلس ..*
* دون أن يحتكا بالآخرين ..*
* و على ما يبدو .. أن الجميع يكره التعامل معهما ..*
* و لست وحدي من ينقبض صدري لتواجدهما ها هنا..*
*" يا رب عدي اليوم دون أي مشاكل .. "*

*ثم أنه بالفعل يا سبحان الله ..*
*فلكم هو من غرائب النفس البشرية أن تنقبض أو تنبسط.. جراء أناس معينين تقابلهم في حياتك ..* 
*و يبقى سبب الانقباض أو الانبساط مجهولاً ..*
* يجهل الإنسان كنهه ..* 
*و ربما يعود إلى الأبراج و عالم الذر .. كما يقول البعض ..*

* تنحنح عمي ..*
* ثم بدأ حديثه معنا بنظرات عميقة .. و نبرة هادئة حانية .. تشبه إلى حد كبير .. نبرة عصام ..* 
*حمد الله و أثنى عليه في البداية ..* 
*ثم أخبرنا كيف هي الدنيا قصيرة جداً .. و أن متاعها زائل و فان ..*
* و أنها مجرد دار ممر لدار مستقر .. و أن خيرنا من عمل لآخرته ..*
* و أن لا إنسان على وجه الأرض يعلم ما هو مقدار عمره .. و لربما ساعة الرحيل قد اقتربت ..*
* لذا فإنه يريد أن يوصينا بوصاياه العديدة ..*
* و يبرأ ذمته قبل أن يوافيه الأجل ..* 
*" أطال الله في عمرك يا أبي .. ومنَّ عليك بالصحة و العافية "*

*هكذا نطق عصام الجالس إلى جواري ..*
* أما أنا فقد أيدته من كل أعماقي ..*
* خوفاً من مصيبة تحل بنا و بحفلتنا المرتقبة ..*
*و بالطبع ..*
* لأني قد بدأت أحب عمي كثيراً .. و أخاف عليه ..* 

*صوب عمي بعدها نظراته نحو أخته ، موجها إليها حديثه.. مخبراً إياها أنه سيكتب لها الأرض ، و إن لم يكن لها أي حق شرعي فيها .. فقط ليرضي ضميره ..*
* إلا أنه واصل و بنفس النبرة الهادئة قائلاً ..* 
*" لكني أبداً لا أرغب في رؤيتك بعد ذلك .. و قد اخترت دربك بنفسك منذ أزمان طويلة .. منذ أن تزوجتيه و رحلتي دون إرادة والدي - رحمه الله -!"*

*قطعت عليه العمة حديثه بتمتمات غير مفهومة ..* 
*إلا أن سرعان ما أوقفها بإشارة من يده ..* 
*و لكأنه لا يرغب بسماع أي شيء منها ..*
* ثم و بابتسامة أبوية رائعة .. وجه أنظاره إلينا ..*
* أنا و عصام ..* 
*ليعلن للجميع أن حفلة خطوبتنا ستكون في الأسبوع القادم .. في ليلة الجمعة على التحديد ..* 
*" أيناسبك الموعد يا عروسنا الحلوة .. ؟؟!! "*
*و احمرت وجنتاي خجلاً ..*
* قبل أن أطأطأ رأسي بالإيجاب قائلة ..* 
*" نعم عمي .. كثيراً .. ! "* 
*و الحقيقة أنه و مع كون الموعد قريباً جداً ..*
* و ليس أمامي سوى أسبوع واحد فقط للتجهيز للحفلة ..* 
*إلا أني شعرت براحة نفسية نوعاً ما ..*
* و قد تقرر أخيراً موعد حفلتي المرتقبة..*
*و مع الفكرة ..* 
*ألم بي صداع عنيف ضرب رأسي و أنا أستحضر في خاطري مستلزمات الحفلة ..*
*" أوووه .. هناك الكثير و الكثير مما يتحتم علي فعله في هذا الأسبوع ..!! "*
*الباقة ، الفستان و بروفاته الأخيرة .. بطاقات الدعوة .. العشاء.. مواعيد الصالون و الكوافير .. حجز الصالة .. الملايّـة !! "*
*" اممم .. ما إلي إلا صفاء .. "* 

*خاطر وديع راودني لحظتها ..*
* بأنه يجب الاتصال بصفاء الليلة ..*
* لترتيب هذه المشاوير معها ..*
* إذ لا بد من تواجدها معي في هكذا أزمة ..!!* 
*بل أني سأقترح معها المبيت معي في البيت ..*
* فهذا سيسهل عملية المشاوير ..* 
*و سيوفر الوقت على كلينا ..*
* اممم..*
* و لكن لما لا أطلب من عصام أن يعيرني سيارته ..*
*عوضاً عن تكفيل صفاء مهمة ( السائق ) ..*
* فجميع المخطوبات اللاتي أعرفهن ..*
* يستعرن سيارات أزواجهن !*
* غداً أفاتحه بالأمر ..*

*في هذه اللحظة بالذات ..*
* انتبهت من خواطري على سعال عمي الحاد..*
* و الذي كان متواصلاً بحيث أن أنفاسه كانت تتقطع ..*
* بل و أنفاسنا نحن جميعاً ..*
* و قد احتقن وجهه بالدماء .. و تلّون بالأحمر ..!!* 

*و أقسم أن الدموع كانت قد بدأت تنساب من عيني ..*
* خوفاً عليه .. و قد وضعت يدي على قلبي ..*
* مخافة أن يحدث له أي شيء ..*
* و قد بدا لي للوهلة أنه في نزاعه الأخير مع بقايا الحياة .. أو مع بداية الموت ..*
*و لولا أن عاجلته سلمى بكأس ماء بارد .. استرجع به أنفاسه و ارتوت به عروقه ..* 

*لما ارتاح قلبي ..*
* و لما تنهدت تلك التنهيدة العميقة النابعة من أعماق أعماقي .. و التي لفتت إلي الأنظار جميعها .. !* 

*و لم يكن ليشفع لي موقفي المحرج أمامهم ..*
* سوى أني لم أكن وحدي من أطلق تلك التنهيدة العميقة .. فقد كان عصام إلي جانبي ..*
* يتنهد ..* 
*بل ويلهث مسترجعاً أنفاسه المتلاحقة .. !!*

*لذا اعتلت وجوه الجميع ابتسامة رضا و محبة ..*
* قبل أن يرتفع من الخلف ..* 
*و بالأحرى من ذاك الركن المنزوي ..*
* صوتاً غليظاً قائلاً..*
*" لم أكن أريد سوى أن أثبت و للجميع أني فرداً من العائلة و لي حقوقي فيها .. فأنت تعلم جيداً أن الأرض حقي.. كما أن عصام هو حق ابنتي"*

*.. إلا أن عمي قاطعها قبل أن تكمل حديثها بنبرة مرتفعة .. جعلتني أرتبك في مكاني ..*
* من شدة القلق و الخوف ..*
*" إلى الخارج .. دعي ابني و عروسه في شأنهما.. و لا حق لك بيننا .. خذي الأرض و ارحلي .. !! "* 

*وقفت العمة حالاً.. و هي تلملم أطراف عبائتها و تجر ابنتها جراً من خلفها ..*
* و قبل أن يتسللا إلى الخارج..*
* احتوياني بنظرة ملؤها الحقد و الكراهية !!*
* بل أن صوتهما قد وصل إلى مسامعي ..*
* و هي تقول لي مهددة إياي ..* 
*" حفلة عصام لن تقوم.. إلا على جثماني .. و سترين يا خاطفة الرجال ! "* 
*و قبل أن أبدي أي ردة فعل اتجاه تهجمهما علي .*
*كانت يد عصام هي الأسرع لاحتواء كفي في يده ..*
* ليضغط عليها بكل حب ..*
* ممتصاً بهذا روعتي .. و ثورة غضبي .. !* 
*" يا ربي استرها علي ّ .. و اهديهم .. و اكفني شرهم.. فلست ذا أريد المزيد من المشاكل ! "*

*ثم تناهى إلى أسماعنا جميعاً..*
* صوت باب المجلس و هما تصفقانه و بقوة ..*
* تاركة خلفهما أطيافهما المرعبة .. المشبعة حقداً و كراهية ..!
و سرعان ما التقت نظراتي بنظرات عصام..*
* و إن كانت نظراتي في تلك اللحظة مملوءة بالقلق و الخوف و الألم ..*
* جرّاء تهديدهما و تصرفهما معي ..*
*فقد كانت كما العادة ..*
* نظرات عصام .. عميقة و ثابتة .. تشعان بوميض حاني.. مكلل بالحب و الحنان ..* 
*" آآآه .. الله يخلي اللي هالعيون .. و صاحب هالعيون .."* 
*أو كما يقول راشد في أحد أغانيه ..
" هالعيون اشلون أملها .. سحر ذوبني غزلها .. !! "*



*.. البقية تأتي ..*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*الج ـزء (22)*


*في صباح اليوم التالي، فتحت عيني على صوت الهاتف المحمول و هو يتعالى ينبئني بورد مكالمة ما ،..
و لم أكن لأركز على رقم الهاتف الوارد ، و النعاس بسلطانه كان لا يزال عالقا على أهداب عيني ..* 
*فقط رفعت السماعة و همهمت بصوت ناعس 
" نعم ؟؟!! "
" ... " 
" من هناك؟! "
" ... " 
" فلتنطقي! من معي ؟! "* 
*و لكن دون جدوى..*
* فلا من مجيب سوى صمت مطبق، و صوت تنفس أحدهم أو إحداهن .. و هي تزفر بعمق .. و تتنهد بألم ! 
هي نفسها تلك التي كانت تتصل في..*
* و تتهمني بأني خاطفة الرجال بلا شك..*
*و مع هذا ..*
* عاودت النوم مجدداً.. لا أنكر أن ذلك كان بصعوبة ..*
* و قد أطارت تلك المجنونة النوم من عيني ..*
* و لكن لم تمر سوى ربع ساعة إلا و قد عاود الهاتف الصياح مرة أخرى !!* 
*" نعم ؟؟.. من ؟؟ .. فلتتكلمي أيتها المجنونة !! من معي !! " 
" ... " 
و ما من مجيب هذه المرة أيضاً !!* *
لذا أغلقت السماعة ، و قد ارتفع ضغط دمي لدرجة أني كنت أشعر بحرقة شديدة في أعماقي ..
 و ثوران غاضب في شراييني ! 
رميت برأسي على الوسادة مجدداً ..
 و رفعت كذلك البطانية أغطي بها وجهي و كلي إصرار على مواصلة النوم ..
 فالساعة لا تزال عند التاسعة صباحا !!* 
*بعدها بقليل..* 
*رفعت السماعة للمرة الثالثة ..*
* و قد ارتفع صياح ( موبايلي ) مجدداً ..*
* و قد أخذ مني الغضب مأخذه ..*
* لذا و دون أن ألمح من هو المتصل هذه المرة ..*
* فقط رفعت السماعة لأجيب ، و كلي غضب و حقد على من سلبني النوم في هذا الصباح الباكر، و يحاول سلبني سعادتي في أحلى أيام عمري ..*
*" هييييي.. يا قليلين الأدب ! ردوا.. و إلا بيصير إليكم شي عمركم ما شفتونه!"
و لم أكن لأكمل سلسلة شتائمي المشبعة بالغضب ..*
* و قد ارتفع صوت الطرف الآخر مذهولاً ليقاطعني !* 
*" صباح الورد يا أحلى مرام ! "
" ها؟!! هذا أنت يا عصام ! "
و لكم فقط أن تتخيلوا مقدار الحرج الشديد و اللون الأحمر الذي انطبع في وجنتاي في تلك اللحظة ! 
" عصام.. آسفة .. لم أكن أقصدك بالطبع ! "
" خير عزيزتي.. 
ما الأمر ؟! .. ماذا هناك ؟! " 
" هو هاتف من مجهولة.. تكرر كذا مرة .. دون أن تتكلم ، فقط تسمعني صوت بكائها حيناً .. أو تنهداتها و زفراتها حيناً آخر .. ! "* 

*و الصدمة الكبرى كانت هي حين أمليت الرقم على عصام ..*
*فقد كانت هي من أخشاها .. ابنة العمة المحترمة !!* 
*" يا الهي ،، ماذا تريد مني؟! لماذا لا تتركني وشأني ؟! لماذا هي مصرة على تحطيم حياتنا! "
" هوني الأمر عليك حبيبتي ، 
لن تستطيع هي أو حتى غيرها أن يضروك .. و أنا معك !"*
* طمأنني عصام بنبرته الحانية ، 
" أروع ما في خطيبي هي قدرته العجيبة في امتصاص ثورة غضبي مهما كانت ! " 
و لم يكن عصام ليتركني قبل أن يسمع مني ضحكة قصيرة عقبت بها على نغزته المازحة و هو يقول .. 
"حبيبتي .. أو لن تعزميني على غداء من صنع يديك اليوم ، فأنا أود حقاً الاطمئنان على مستقبلي ! " 
و قبل أن يغلق عصام الخط مودعاً ..* 
*ذكرته بالعقد ..*
* فخطيبي مصاب كغيره من أبناء هذا الجيل ..*
* بداء النسيان .. 
" عصام.. لا تنسى أن تمر في طريقك على العقد لتحضره .. "
" أووه.. كدت أنساه .. جيد أنك ذكرتني ! " 
" أو لم أقل لكم !! ..*
* إلا خوفتي يوم من الأيام ينساني ! "*
* 
سرعان ما تنشطت همتي ، و قد أنعشني صوت خطيبي المبجل و حديثه الرائع بنبرته الحانية ! 
لذا أسرعت اتجاه والدتي أطلب منها المساعدة في المطبخ ، بل أقصد أن أخبرها أن عصام سيتناول معنا الغداء اليوم..* 
*و أنا من يتحتم علي مساعدتها ..*
* لا العكس ..*
* حضرنا ما حضرناه من أطباق و سلطات و عصائر و حلويات .. 
" يا بختك يا عصام .. ما راح تطلع من بيتنا إلا زايد وزنك كم كيلو .. ! "* *
و في الواقع ، كان جل همي و أنا أساعد أمي أن أرى ردة فعل عصام و هو يضع اللقمة الأولى مما صنعته يدي ..
 أووه أقصد والدتي .. 
و لكن تحت إرشاداتي .. 
و لكن لا تخبروه بذلك .. 
و ليكن هذا سر ٌ بيني و بينكم حتى حين ..

 بعد أن تناولنا الغداء في ذلك اليوم ، و الذي نال بالطبع رضا خطيبي الكامل .. 
و الدليل على ذلك أننا رفعنا جميع الأطباق من على المائدة .. فارغةً تماماً ! 

أصرَّ خطيبي المبجل على رؤية صوري القديمة و التي ترجع إلى أيام الطفولة المنصرمة ..!! 
" لا مستحيل .. فشيلة !!
في صور واجد اتخرع ، و صور مخيفة جداً .. و صور مرعبة جداً ! و صور ما إليها طعمة ! و من غير أي سالفة ! " 

و لكن و لأن أخي محمد لم يدع لي أي فرصة للتهرب..
 و قد قفز فجأة ملبياً طلب عصام ! 
لم يكن أمامي حينها سوى الإذعان..
 و محاولة التستر على ما وراء الصور من حكايات ..
 و مشاغبات الطفولة البريئة و ذكريات و إن كانت قديمة .. فهي و بالتأكيد جميلة .. بل رائعة ! 
" آآه .. ألا ليت الطفولة تعود يوماً .. فقط لأخبرها بما فعل بي الشباب ! "*




*.. للحديث بقيه ..*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*الج ـزء (23)*

*أمي كانت معنا و هي تقلب أمامنا الألبومات القديمة..*
* بما فيها من ذكريات جميلة و رائعة ..* 
*و كنت أرى على عينيها و اللتان أغرورقتا بالدمع..*
*مشاعر هي أعمق من أن أتمكن من ترجمتها مزدانة*
* بالحب.. الأمومة .. الحنان ..* 
*و بل ربما الفخر و الاعتزاز ..*
*فمن ذا الذي يصدق أن تلك الطفلة الصغيرة في الصور ..*
* و التي نراها بشعرها المنفوش ..*
* و دموعها المنسابة بسبب و دونما سبب..*
* قد أصبحت عروساً.. و عريسها ماثل أمامنا..* 
*يشاركنا ضحكنا.. و تعليقاتنا على الصور القديمة ..* 
*" يا سبحان الله .. لكم هي الأيام تمر بسرعة .. أو لا تشعرون معي بمثل هذا الشعور ؟! "* 
*اختار خطيبي واحدة من أحلى صوري .. و أصر على الاحتفاظ بها في محفظته .. مع أني حاولت إقناعه بأني سأصور لأجله صورة أخرى في (الاستيديو)..*
* تكون رائعة بالفعل ..*
* لكنه و كما  كان يقول أنه يرى في هذه الصورة ..* 
*أن من فيها ملاك رائع..*

*" خلاص هذا أهم شي .. أن أكون في نظر خطيبي ملاك رائع ! "* 
*و أنا أيضا أريد له صورة !! واحدة بواحدة ! و لم أكن لأنفك أطلبها منه و لو بطريقة غير مباشرة ..*
* حتى وعدني بإحضار صورة شخصية له غداً ..* 
*" أيوه كذا .. علشان أشعر بأني مخطوبة .. و أفوشر بصورة بعلي على ربعي ! و أقول إليهم .. شوفوا اشكثر عصامي وسيم و يجنن ! "*

*ثم أني سرعان ما انتهزت لحظة تعذرت أمي فيها بالذهاب إلى المطبخ .. لشرب الماء ..*
* و إن كنت أعلم أن غسل عبراتها و تجفيف دموعها..*
* هو السبب الحقيقي في انصرافها عنا ..*
* انتهزت الفرصة لأحادث خطيبي المبجل و بشيء من الدلال..*
* في رغبتي باستعارة سيارته..*
* للقيام بمشاويري اللازمة لحفلة الخطوبة المرتقبة !* 
*و كانت عبارتي تلك ..*
* هي الشرارة لأن أبدأ حرباً معه ..*
* استمرت لأكثر من ربع ساعة ،* 
*و هو يحاول فيها عبثاً إقناعي بأنه سيقوم بإيصالي إلى المكان الذي أريد ..*
*فهو و كما يقول* 
*.. أبداً لا يحبذ سياقة المرأة .. إلا فقط للضرورة القصوى !*
*" بس انتوا طبعا تدرون شنو ردة فعلي و رايي في هالموضوع ! 
و الله هذا اللي ناقص ! ياخذني و يحبسني و يمنعني من السياقة بعد ! "* 

*و عندما لم يجدي المنطق في إقناع عصام بوجهة نظري .. لجأت كما عادة المرأة ..*
* إلى سلاح العاطفة ..* 
*ليرضخ عصام و قد استعملت معه كل ما لدي من طاقة و قدرة في تمثيل دور ( الزعلانين ) و أنا أهمهم له ..* 
*" إن كنت خائف على سيارتك لهذه الدرجة .. فأنا خلاص لم أعد أرغب في أخذها ! "* 
*فما كان أمام عصام سوى أن يطرق رأسه قليلاً..*
* و قد شرد بنظراته لبضع ثوانٍ..*
* قبل أن يجيئني صوته راضخاً ..* 

*" حسناً .. حسناً عزيزتي .. و لكن انتبهي لنفسك جيداً ! "*

*ثم مد يديه إلى جيبه ليناولني مفاتيح السيارة ..*
* اعتلت وجهي ابتسامة واسعة و أنا أمد يدي لأختطفها من بين يده ..*
* إلا أن أصابع عصام كانت لا تزال عالقة ..*
* تأبى أن تترك لي المفاتيح ..* 
*" ها ؟!! هل غيرت رأيك ؟ ألن تناولني إياها ؟! "* 

*"ليس قبل أن تعيديني أنك ستنتبهين لنفسك جيداً ..*
* و أنك لن تكوني لوحدك ..* 
*اصطحبي معك صفاء.. أو محمد .. أو حتى أسماء ! " 
" حاضر .. عزيزي حاضر ! "* 


*و لم أكن لأنتبه ما تفوهت به من شدة الفرحة التي كانت تغمرني.. في تلك اللحظة ..*
* و لكن ردة فعل خطيبي و ابتسامته الواسعة ..*
* جعلتني أدرك ما قلته له للتو ..*
* و قد كانت هذه هي المرة الأولى التي أناديه فيها بعزيزي .. مع أنها جاءت عفوية بالفعل..*
* دون أن أخطط لها مسبقاً !* 
*" أعيدي ما قلتيه لي للتو .. "* 
*تجمدت في مكاني ..* 
*و قد أصبح وجهي بلون التوت الأحمر ..*
* إلا أني سرعان ما تداركت الموقف بأن قلت ..* 
*" لم أقل شيئا سوى حاضر عصام حاضر ! "*
*" لا.. كانت هناك كلمة أخرى .. أعيديها أرجوك !"* 
*و لأنه كان قابضاً بقوة على معصمي ..*
* و في عينيه رسالة ترجي صادقة ..*
*" لاحقاً .. لاحقاً.. لا تكن طماعاً .. ع ز ي ز ي ! "*

*و انفرجت أساريره.. و اعتلت وجهه ابتسامة طفل وديع.. قبل أن يسمح لي بالانصراف إلى خارج البيت..*
* حيث أستطيع المرور على صفاء لاصطحابها معي إلى السوق كما خططت ..*

*" لكم هي مشاعرهم مرهفة و حساسة ! هؤلاء الرجال في بعض الأحيان .. كما الأطفال تماماً !! "*

*في داخل السيارة .. و قبل أن نتحرك ....*
* طالعتني صفاء و هي تتساءل ..* 
*" ما هي خطتنا في المشاوير مرام ! "*
*" سنمر أولاً على الفستان .. ثم الباقة .. و من ثم الصالة لحجزها ! "*
*" ما شاء الله .. الله يعينا على كل هالمشاوير ! "* 
*" ها .. إذ ما إليج خلق .. قولي من الحين قبل ما نتحرك ! "* 
*" لا.. ليش كم مرام أنا عندي .. أنا ما قلت شي .. بس انتبهي للطريق قبل ما تودينا في داهية .. "* 
*" أشووه .. حسبت بعد ! "*


*بعدها بقليل .. ارتفع صوتي مخاطباً ابنة خالتي ..* 
*" ناوليني الهاتف .. سأتصل بعصام ! "* 
*" و لماذا يا ست الحسن و الجمال ! "* 
*" ليصف لي أين يقع محل الأزهار ؟!! "* 
*"و لكني أعرف جيداً أين ذا يقع !! "* 
*" أعلم بذلك .. و لكني أرغب في أن يصف لي هو ..*
* لا أنت !! "* 

*بعدها بقليل..* 
*أعدت الكرة أيضاً .. و لكن لأننا كنا بالفعل ضائعتين ! 
و من شدة ارتباكي ..*
*لم أنتبه إلا و صوت صفاء يصرخ مدوياً ..* 
*" مراااااام.. انتبهي .. انتبهي !!!"*

*و تداركت الأمر ..*
* بأن حرفت السيارة قليلاً.. لأتجاوز حادثاً كان على وشك أن يقع !!* 
*" مرام حاسبي أرجوك .. كدت تصطدمين بالسيارة التي أمامنا ! "* 
*" هي من توقفت فجأة .. ليس ذنبي أن غيري لا يعرف كيف يقود السيارة ! "* 

*و لأن الارتباك كان قد أخذ مني مأخذه ..*
* لذا سرعان ما أوقفت السيارة جانباً ..*
* و شرعت في البكاء ..*
* و ما زاد الطين بلة ..*
* هو أن الموقف الذي أوقفت فيه السيارة ..*
* كان من الممنوع الوقوف فيه ..*
*و قد لمحنا رجل مرور في تلك اللحظة ..*
* و بالطبع فإن رجال المرور متفانين في الخدمة ..*
*و بالقيام بواجبهم على أتم وجه ..*
* لذا فإنه فقط أعطانا مخالفة بالوقوف في ما هو ممنوع الوقوف فيه ..* 
*و أخرى لعدم ارتدائي الحزام !* 

*و لم يقتصر يومي على هذه المفاجآت فقط..*
* بل أعدت السيارة لعصام في نهاية النهار..*
* بخدش صغير..صغير جداً !* 
*حدث حينما حاولت إيقاف السيارة في زقاق ضيق بالقرب من الخياط !* 
*و في واقع الأمر أنه لم يكن صغيراً جداً ..*
* و لكن هذه هي الطريقة المتبعة في تهوين الأمور الجسام !* 
*و مع هذا ...*
*فقد كانت ردة فعل عصام هي فقط أن رفع يده واضعاً إياها على رأسه ..*
* فاغرا فاه ..*
* لبرهة من الزمن و هو يتأمل الخدش و الذي امتد على جانب السيارة ..*
* من بدايتها .. إلى نهايتها !* 
*و لأني كنت بالفعل أشعر بشيء من تأنيب الضمير .. أسرعت أهمهم له بشيء من كلمات الاعتذار الصادقة ..*
*و أنا أناوله مفاتيح السيارة ..* 
*و قد ترقرق الدمع في عيني يرجو سماحه..*
*" آسفة عصام .. أنا حقا آسفة .. لم يكن قصدي .. "* 
*عملية استيعاب الموقف .. أخذت من عصام بضع ثوان قبل أن يجيئني صوته هادئاً ..* 
*" خيراً إن شاء الله .. أهم شيء أنك لم تصابي بسوء .. إنها فقط قطعة من الحديد.. لا تهتمي بذلك ! "* 
*ابتسمت و أنا أكرر أسفي له .. و قد تذكرت لحظتها ما قالته لي صفاء حينما خدشت السيارة ..* 
*" في الحديد .. و لا فيني ! أليس كذلك ؟!! أهم شي سلامتي !! "* 
*و أما عن موضوع المخالفات..*
* سأخبره بها لاحقا..*
* فأنا أخاف على زوجي .. من كثرة الصدمات !!* 




*.. للحديث بقيه ..*

----------


## سماءك حلمي

قصه جميله
سلمت يداك
في إنتظار البقية
كل الود

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بجد رووووووووووووووعه
يلا بسرعه اني في انتظرك
موفقه لكل خير

----------


## ورده محمديه

_متابعهـ بصمت_ 
_بنتظار التكملهـ يالغلا_ 
_تشكراتي على المذكرات الحلوهـ_
_وكل ودي_

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*سماءك حلمي*

*دمعة طفلة يتيمة*

*وردة محمدية*

*جل شكري أقدمه لكم للمتابعة*



*وعذراً لتأخري فقد تعطل الجهاز وبعد اصلاحه ضاع  الموضوع* 

*ولم أود أخباركم*

*والآن وجدته فقد كنت احتفظ بنسخه من المذكرات بجوالي*

*وحمداً لله لم يتم حذفها*

*لذا*

*أعود مجدداً لاستكمالها*

*واقدم وافر عذري لتأخري مرة أخرى ولثرثرتي الزائدة*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

يؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ
الحمدلله عندك في الجوال
موفقه غناتي لكل خيــــــــــــــــــــر

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*الج ـزء (24)*


*مر الأسبوع بسرعة ..*
*في خضم المشاوير الكثيرة التي كان يتحتم عليَّ القيام بها ..*
* لم أكن لأشعر بالوقت ..* 
*و أحمد ربي كثيراً أنه قد أنعم علي بإبنة خالة رائعة ..*
* وقفت معي .. و إلى جانبي ..* 
*في أصعب لحظات عمري ..*
* وإلى أن حان موعد الحفلة المرتقبة أخيراً..*
*بعد أسبوع كامل من المعاناة ..* 
*ذكرتني مشاعري فيه بمشاعري أيام النظرة الشرعية ..*
* حين التقيت بعصام لأول مرة ..*
* و قد اعتلاني لحظتها مزيج من الخوف ..*
* و القلق و الإنبهار ..* 
*و بالطبع شيء من السعادة ..* 
*في يوم النظرة الشرعية..*
* قبل شهرين تقريباً..*
* كنت لا أستطيع حتى رفع نظري إليه ..*
* و كنت كلما سألني سؤالاً .. أطرقت رأسي ..* 
*أبحث له عن إجابة قصيرة ..*
* لاتكلفني الكثير من الجهد..*
*و حينما جاء دوري في الأسئلة ..*
* بحثت له عن أسئلة عويصة .. تكلفه الكثير من الجهد للإجابة عليها..* 
*فأنا كنت فقط أريده أن يتحدث و يتحدث ..*
* لأرقب طريقته في الحديث..* 
*أسلوبه في الطرح و النقاش ..*
* تسلسل أفكاره ..*
*فهذا هو ما كان بالفعل يهمني في زوج المستقبل ..*
* و الحمد لله..* 
*فقد ارتحت له كثيراً ..*
* ليجيء بعد تلك المقابلة ..*
* دور السهر و التفكير ..*
* إذ لم أكن أريد أن أتسرع في الارتباط بعصام ..*
* خوفاً من الندم فيما بعد ..*
* و كنت أعتبر قرار موافقتي بالارتباط به ..*
* قراراً مصيرياً ..*
* أو فلنقل ..*
* مسألة حياة أو موت ..*
*ما أسرع ما تتجدد الحوادث .. فها أنا في ذات الارتباك .. و ذات المشاعر..*
* حاولت إقناع عصام بإقامة بروفة للحفلة..*
* و لكنه تعذر قائلاً ..*
*" بأنه لا داعي لمثل هذه البروفات .. فهي مجرد حفلة.. و ليست فيلم أو مسرحية ! و لا داعي لتهويل الأمور ! "* 

*و لم يكن ليعلم أن حلم أي فتاة ..* 
*أن تكون حفلتها رائعتها ..* 
*تظل محور حديث الناس لبرهة من الزمن ..* 
*و أخيراً..* 

*حانت اللحظة المرتقبة ..*
*فها أنا ذا ..عروس بكامل زينتها و أناقتها .. و ثوبها البنفسجي الفاتح.. المزدان بالتطريز و الشك !* 
*أدخل قاعة الحفلة .. يدي تتأبط ساعده ..*
* بنشوة و فرح و سعادة لا نظير لهم ..*
* أمشي معه جنباً إلى جنب .. و خطوة خطوة ..*
*" أي اشوه خطيبي صار يفهم أخيراً .. و يحليله خطوة خطوة ! "* 
*في حين أن جميع الأنظار كانت قد تركزت علينا..* 
*رقاب الجميع بلا استثناء مشرئبة ناحيتنا ..*
* كذلك كانت هناك بعض الإضاءات الملونة و المتتابعة التي كانت للزوم التصوير ..*
* قد تركزت علينا أيضاً..*
* إحداهن..*
* أطلقت عصفورين للحب صغيرين أمامنا ..* 
*ليحلقا قبل دخولنا مباشرة ..*
* و قد ارتفعت أنغام موسيقى شاعرية رائعة ..* 
*تسبق زفتنا ..* 
*قد اختارتها لي صفاء بعناية ..*
* و في الواقع لأول مرة أشعر أن ذوق صفاء رفيعاً..*
* بل رائعاً !* 
*و سرعان ما ارتفع صوت "الملاية" و هي تدندن:**
الله يا زين اللي احضرت غطت على كل الحضور..
هلت علينا وأقبلت وماعقب هذا النور نور..*
*علمنا قول وش فيها زود ..*
*ياناس ماهي من الوجود..*
*شبها يالله باختصار..*
*ورده ولا كل الورود..*
*معذوره لو اتكبرت مغروره يابخت الغرور..*


*كل ما كان في الحفلة رائعاً ..*
* بل لكم هو شعور رائع بأن تشعر بأنك ملك الحفلة بلا أي منازع ..*
* و أن هذه الحفلة الضخمة ..*
* و أن حضور هؤلاء المعازيم ..*
* ما هو إلا على شرفك ..*
* كادت بالفعل أن تكون حفلة أسطورية ..* 
* لم يعكر صفوها أي شيء ..* 
*سوى و كما عادة الرجال..* 
*أن عصام لم يحسن إلباسي العقد ..* 
*أو بالأحرى ( الحلق-التركية ) !!* 
*" آآآي .. أذوني .. أذوني يا عصام !! "* 
*" قلت إليك يا عصام خلينا انسوي بروفة .. بس انت اللي ما طعتني !"* 
*و تداركت سلمى الموقف ..* 
*و قد هبت لنجدتي ..*
* و إنقاذ أذني من أصابع عصام..* 
*"أووه .. لا بأس لا بأس .. لا داعي لأن تنحرج خطيبي العزيز .. فهذا ما يحدث لجميع الرجال .. يعجزون عن إدخال "تركية" في أذن امرأة ! "* 
*ثم جاء الموقف الآخر ..* 
*و هو قطع الكيك..* 
*و قد كان يتحتم على عصام إطعامي قطعة من الكيك ..*
* فما كان منه إلا أن قطع قطعة ضخمة جداً ..*
* يريد مني تناولها .. كلها مرة واحدة !!* 
*" هيي عصام .. أصغر .. ! و إلا ناوي علي أغص و أموت في ليلة خطوبتي"*

*قطعها عصام إلى النصف..* 
*و لكنها كانت لا تزال كبيرة .. !*
*فعاود قطعها ..*
* إلى أن أصبح من الممكن تناولها .. و مع ذلك ..*
* كادت أن تكون الحفلة رائعة ..*
* كنت أعيش فيها أحلى لحظات عمري ..*
* سعادة خيالية ..* 
*بل حلم وردي رائع ..* 

*إلا أن وصل إلى سمعي ..*
* صوت إحداهن و هي تصرخ مولولة !!* 
*و بأعلى صوتها !!*
* و قد لبست السواد و نشرت شعرها ..*
* و عصبت جبينها !!*
* ثم أخذت تولول صارخة باكية !*
*وقفت ببطء و أنا أرقب تلك المرأة السوداء ..*
* و التي لم تكن بالطبع سوى ابنة العمة المحترمة !* 
*ثم شرعت في البكاء ..* 
*و أنا أهذي .. على المسرح..* 
*و قد أثارت حركتها تلك مشاعري .. و سخطي ..*
*"ماذا تفعل هذه هنا ..؟!!
ماذا تريد مني ؟!! 
لما تصر على تعكير صفو حياتي .. و أحلى أيام عمري .. ! "*

*احتواني عصام بين ذراعيه ..* 
*و قد ضمني بقوة إلى صدره ..*
* يهوّن الأمر عليّ ..*
*و قد وقف جميع من كان في الصالة ..*
* يرقب تصرفات تلك المجنونة و التي كانت لا تزال تصرخ و بشدة .. !!*
*و الحمد لله أن تلك الكارثة انتهت سريعاً ..* 
*و قد أخرجت أمي بمساعدة بعض النساء تلك المعتوهة إلى خارج القاعة ..*
*ليستلمها مسئولي الأمن..*
* و يطردوها نهائياً من النادي .. !!* 
*" يا الله .. لكم أنا أشفق عليها ..*
* مع أني لا أنكر أني أبغضها ..*
* و أكرهها لما فعلته بي كثيرا ..!! 
لكنها تثير شفقتي ..*
* فمسكينة هي.. كانت ضحية لأم مستبدة ..! "* 


*ما أعادني إلى الواقع..*
* إلا أصابع عصام ..*
* و التي كانت في تلك اللحظة تمر على وجنتي ببطء شديد..
تمسح عنهما الدموع !!*
*أووه.. يا خسارة المكياج !!* 
*راح تعب الكوافيرة و اتشوه منظري !!*
*" أوه عصام .. مو قدام الناس.. أستحي أني ! " 
قلتها له..* 
*و أنا أنتبه للتو أني كنت بين ذراعيه ..*
* طيلة تلك المدة المنصرمة !!*




*.. البقيه تأتي ..
**
*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*الج ـزء (25)*


*استيقظت مرهقة تعبة بصداع عنيف ..*
* في ظهر اليوم التالي،*
* و قد كان صخب الحفلة وصداها لا يزال يثمل رأسي ،*
*بل كنت لا أزال أشعر بصوت ( الملايّـة ) و كذا الطبول و الدفوف ..*
* و لكأنها لا تزال تعزف و تغني ..*
*" لكل شيء ثمن في هذه الدنيا .. حتى الفرحة لا تأتي بسهولة ! "* 
*هاتفتني سلمى في العصر،*
* مباركة ً مهنئةً ..*
* و لتخبرني بأنها و جميع أفراد عائلتها فرحون جداً لانضمامي إليهم،*
* كما أنها تعتذر عما بدر من ابنة عمتها البارحة ..*
* ثم أنها أخبرتني كيف أن ابنة عمتها بعد أن طـُردت من الصالة ..*
* هامت على وجهها في الشوارع ..*
*إلى أن أ ُصيبت بانهيار عصبي ..*
* لينقلها فاعل خير إلى المستشفى ..* 
*و ها هي الآن ترقد في الجناح النفسي !* 
*" يا إلهي !! صحيح أني لا أنكر أني كنت ساخطة أشد السخط على ابنة العمة .. إلا أني أبداً لم أكن لأتمنى لها يوماً هذه النهاية المؤلمة .. ! "* 

*في اللحظة التي أقفلت فيها الخط مع سلمى ..*
* كان جرس الباب ينبئني بقدوم صفاء و عائلة خالتي..*
* ريما و نور كانت أيضاً هنا..*
*هل تذكرون نور ؟!!*
*نعم هذه هي .. حبيبة قلبي المفضلة ..*
*أسرعت أختطفها من بين ذراعي والدتها ،* 
*و أنهال عليها لثماً و تقبيلاً ..*
* لكن ساءني عدم تفاعلها معي.. فهل بتُّ غريبة عنها .. لانشغالي بعض الشيء بعيداً عنها في الفترة الأخيرة !* 
*لكن خالتي أخبرتني حالاً أن نور تعاني من الحمى ..*
* و أنها مريضة !*
*" عسى المرض فيني و لا فيج يا أحلى نور ! "* 
*لكم يؤلمني منظر الأطفال المرضى ..*
* أشعر بنياط قلبي تتقطع ..*
* و أنا أرى نور بين ذراعي خالتي .. تأبى أن تتحرك ..* 
*و قد اختفت الضحكة البريئة من على وجهها ..*
* سحبت صفاء بعد قليل إلى حيث يمكنني محادثتها بعيداً عن الضوضاء التي أثارتها ريما المشاغبة ..*
* و التي كانت تصرخ و هي تطالب محمد بإحدى الألعاب الموجودة في غرفته ..*
* أخبرت صفاء كيف أن ابنة عمة عصام قد أ ُصيبت بانهيار عصبي حاد ..* 
*و أنها ترقد حالياً في المستشفى النفسي !* 
*" تستاهل ! "* 

*" لا يا صفاء .. أرجوك لا تقولي هكذا .. إنها كانت ضحية لأم مستبدة.. تستحق الشفقة لا اللوم أو العتاب ! "* 
*" أنت دوماً هكذا ..* *طيبة القلب ..!*
* ها ألن تخبريني أنك ستزورينها في المستشفى أيضاً .. لفتح صفحة جديدة ؟! "*
*" و لكأنك تقرأين أفكاري يا صفاء ..*
* كيف عرفتي بهذا ؟! "*
*أطرقت صفاء رأسها .. و قد مطت شفتاها ..*
* و وضعت يدها على وجهها قائلة..*
*" لأنك هكذا تفكرين دوماً ! و ستصحبيني معك بالطبع .. أليس كذلك ؟! "* 
*" طبعاً ! "*
*قلتها و أنا شبه واثقة بأن صفاء ستذعن لطلبي بالتأكيد ..* 
*و أننا سنكون بعد نصف ساعة على الأكثر في المستشفى .. نزور ابنة العمة المعتوهة ! عذراً أقصد المريضة نفسياً !*
*" و لما لا تذهبين مع عصام ؟! "* 
*" عصام لن يأتي اليوم .. فهو مدعو في بيت صديقه.. ثم أنه لن يرضى.. فهو لا يرغب أن يحدث أي احتكاك بيني و بين عمته أو ابنتها ! خوفاً من حدوث المزيد من المشاكل ! "* 
*" إذن ستعصين أمر زوجك أيتها العاقلة ؟! "* 

*" إنها مهمة انسانية يا صفاء.. ثم أن عصام*
* لن يعلم بالأمر ! "* 
*" أها .. أنا سأخبره إذاً يا صاحبة الإنسانية ! "* 
*" لا لن تفعلي.. فأنت تعلمين جيداً أنك لا تستطيعي عمل ذلك لي .. لأني ابنة خالتك المقربة .. و التي تحبينها كثيراً كثيراً ! "* 
*" حقاً أيتها الماكرة ! هكذا أنت دائماً تستغلين حبي لك ! حسناً.. سأذهب معك و أمري لله .. و لنرى إلى أين سنصل معك يا صاحبة الإنسانية ! "*

*أسرعت إليها أضمها و بقوة إلى صدري قائلة لها بشيء من الخبث و الدلال ..*
*" الله يخليج إلي يا أحلى بت خالة في الدنيا كلها.. و لا يحرمني منج ! "* 

*بعدها بقليل .. كنا في المستشفى ..*
* نذرع دهاليزه المتعرجة ..* 
*إلى أن وقفنا أمام الغرفة المفترض أنها ستكون فيها ..*
*وقفت على باب غرفتها لثوانٍ معدودة ..*
* مترددة في الدخول ..*
* أحمل في يدي باقة ورد بيضاء مفعمة بالأمل و السلام .. اشتريتها لها للتو ..*
* و كلي أمل بتماثلها للشفاء ..*
* و تقبلها وجودي .. لنفتح معاً صفحة جديدة ..* 
*" هل يا تراها ستتقبل وجودي؟! 
هل رؤيتها لي ستساهم في التخفيف من حالتها النفسية ؟! أم أنها ستزيدها سوءاً؟! "* 
*و لم يطل ترددي كثيراً ..*
* فقد أسرعت صفاء بطرق الباب و دفعي إلى الداخل أمامها ! لتنتشلني من حالة التردد انتشالاً !* 
*الغرفة كانت باردة..*
* استقبلني أثيرٌ بارد لفح وجهي..*
*سرعان ما وطأت قدمي أرضية الغرفة !* 
*الجدران كذلك كانت بيضاء ملساء..*
* مما زاد شعوري بالبرد..*
* أجلت ناظري في الغرفة ليستقر أخيراً على من كانت شبه نائمة على سرير بفراش أخضر يتوسط الغرفة ..*
* بدت شاحبة جداً ..*
* و قد نشرت شعرها الفاحم ، ليسترسل على كتفيها ..* 
*في حين أن نظرات عينيها بدت جامدة ..*
* خالية من وميض الحياة !* 
*ارتعدت ابنة العمة حال ما رأتني ..*
* لتنتصب جالسة على السرير.. مسندة رأسها على الجدار ..* 
*و قد تكومت على نفسها بأن ضمت رجليها إلى صدرها!* 
*تقدمت شاردة من نظراتها المتفرسة لأضع باقة الورد على طاولة صغيرة كانت هناك..*
* ثم اتجهت ناحيتها ..* 
*أريد تحيتها ، أو ربما مصافحتها .. أو حتى الحديث معها..*
*في حين أن صفاء كانت لا تزال واقفة ترقب المشهد من بعد و أكاد أجزم أنها في أعماقها كانت ترميني بالجنون ..*
* فما من أمريء عاقل .. يذهب برجليه إلى عدوه..*
* و الذي يحمل له في أعماقه الحقد و الكراهية !* 
*" كيف حالك عزيزتي ؟! "* 
*هكذا بادرتها بالسؤال..*
* راغبة في تمزيق الصمت المسيطر على الغرفة ،* 
*آملة أن يبعث صوتي شيئاً من الدفء و الحياة على الموقف !* 
*لكنها لم تجبني..* 
*فقط تكومت على نفسها أكثر و أكثر ..*
* و تراجعت زحفاً باتجاه الجدار ..*
* و قد زادت من حدة نظراتها المتركزة علي ..*
* و التي جعلتني أشعر بأنني أمام أسد.. يتحين الفرصة المناسبة للانقضاض علي !* 
*" جئت مسالمة صدقيني .. فقط لكي أتمنى لك الشفاء العاجل .. و آمل أن نفتح صفحة جديدة.. نكون فيها بمثال الصديقتين ! "* 
*و لكن ما من مجيب أيضاً ..*
* فقد بدت أنها قد فقدت قدرتها كلياً على الكلام أيضاً .. في هذه اللحظة بالذات ..*
* و قبل أن أسهب أكثر في التودد إليها ..*
* ارتفع من الخلف صوتاً مرعباً مزمجراً..*
*أدرت رأسي باتجاه الصوت .. و أنا في أعماقي أتمتم ..* 
*" لا.. !! ليس باستطاعتي مواجهة الوحوش يا رب ! "* 

*..  البقيه تأتي ..*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*الج ـزء(26)*


*" هييي.. أنت يا خاطفة الرجال ! .. ماذا تفعلين هنا لابنتي ! "
أو لا يكفيك أنك باختطافك عصام منها .. قد دمرتيها!! "*
*" أنا التي دمرتها أم أنت ! "* 
*هكذا وددت لو أصرخ في وجهها ..* 
*إلا أني لم أكن بالطبع لأمتلك الجرأة و خصوصاً أن صوتها المرعب ..*
* و صراخها المزمجر .. كانا قد أرعباني كثيراً ..*
* لدرجة أني فقط تمنيت لو تنشق الأرض و تبتلعني !* 
*و عندما يعجز اللسان على الرد على أمثالها ..*
* فإن الدموع بلا شك أقوى من أي كلمات..*
* لتعبر عما في داخلي من خوف، من سخط ، و من ارتباك !* 
*صفاء كانت قد اقتربت مني لتقف إلى جانبي..*
* مساندة إياي في موقف حرب كهذا ..*
*مع أني لم أكن لأعرف حتى كيف أحارب ..* 
*أو أني خططت مسبقاً للدخول في العراك معها !*
* فقد جئت مسالمة ..* 
*أحسب ببراءة أنهما سيرحبون بي و بقدومي..*
* بل و ربما ظننت أنهما ستهرعان إلى معانقتي لنفتح صفحة جديدة !* 
*لكن ما يحدث الآن هو على النقيض تماماً ..*
* فها هي العمة منتصبة ..*
* و قد أطلقت العنان للسانها لينهال عليّ بالشتائم المتواصلة !* 
*و ها هي الابنة ..* 
*لا تكاد تتحرك في شبه غيبوبة..*
* من شدة الانهيار النفسي التي كانت و بلا أي شك تعاني منه.. يكفي أنها تملك أماً  كهذه !* 
*نقلت بصري اتجاه الابنة المسكينة ..* 
*لأتأكد من شبه غيبوبتها ..*
* و قد عزمت أن ألقي عليها نظرة الوداع ..*
* قبل أن أحمل نفسي و صفاء خارجاً ..*
* و كلي أسفٌ عليها تلك المسكينة ..*
* و احتقار إلى الأم المستبدة .. و شخصيتها المسيطرة !* 
*ثم أني أدرت ظهري..*
* و اتجهت ناحية الباب .. ساحبة معي صفاء ..*
* فلا بقاء لنا هنا .. في مكان تـُراق فيه كرامتنا.. !*
* و أنا لا أريد أن أنزل من نفسي فأرد على أمثالها و أعطيهم و لو شيئا من قيمة تـُذكر !* 
*إلا أني و قبل أن أخطو خطوة واحدة إلى الخارج ..*
* ضغطت صفاء على أصابع يدي بقوة ..*
* و لكأنها تريد مني البقاء قليلاً !* 
*أدرت رأسي مرة أخرى إلى داخل الغرفة ..*
* لألمح ابنة العمة و هي تتمالك نفسها لتنهض من على السرير ببطءٍ شديد ..* 
*ثم لتتجه كما الأشباح إلى حيث كانت أمها لا تزال ترغي و تزيد بسيل شتائمها المتواصل ..* 
*ثم و في لحظة خاطفة ..*
* رفعت الابنة يدها عالياً..*
* لتستقر و بقوة غير متوقعة على خد الأم ..*
* و التي وقفت مذهولة لبرهة من الزمن .. غير مصدقة !*
*رفعت الأم يدها ببطءٍ شديد..* 
*و هي تتلمس أثر الصفعة على وجنتيها و التي احمرت احمراراً شديداً .. ملفتاً للنظر .. و مثيراً للأسى ..*
*" أو تصفعيني ؟! .. تصفعين أمك !! "* 
*رفعت الابنة كلتا يدها مرة أخرى .. لتدفع بهما جسد الأم.. باتجاه الباب .. و هي تصرخ فيها ..*
*" برررررررررررره !!!!! "* 
*" و تطرديني أيضاً ؟! "* 
*كانت الابنة و حتى هذه اللحظة تبدو كما الأشباح..*
* أو الموتى ..*
* أو ربما (الربوتات) الآلية ..
إلا أني قد بدأت بعدها ألمح على وجهها شيئاً من نبض الحياة ..*
* قد عاد إليها على حين غرة !* 

*لم يطل الموقف كثيراً.. حتى بدأت الابنة بالبكاء و العويل ..* 
*و من خلف عبراتها.. خرج صوتها مرتجفاً ..*
* و هو يخاطب الأم المتجبرة ..* 
*" لا أريدك في حياتي .. اخرجي أرجوك ..كنتِ و لا تزالين أم مسيطرة مستبدة .. منعتني من حريتي و أبسط حقوقي منذ صغري..تحكمتي فيّ .. و سيطرتي حتى على مشاعري .. فعلقتيني وهماً بعصام .. و أخذتي تمنيني أنه سيكون لي و بلا شك !! 
دعيني و لو لمرة أعبر عن مشاعري و سخطي و غضبي .. دعيني أعيش حياتي كما أريدها أنا .. لا كما تريدينها أنت .. دعي عصام و عروسه يعيشان حياتهما .. بل و لتدعي أن يبارك لهما الرب في حياتهما .. و يغلف عليهما بالمحبة و السعادة الأبدية .. اخرجي أرجوك .. برررررررررررررره ! "* 

*لم يكن أمام الأم بالطبع سوى الانسحاب من الموقف .. لتلملم شيئاً من كرامتها و التي أهانتها ابنتها الوحيدة أمامنا..*
*و مع أني بالطبع لا أؤيد موقف الابنة بالتهجم على أمها ..*
* و لكني ألمس لها كل العذر فيما فعلته ..*
*فلتعبر هذه المسكينة عما يدور في خلدها ..*
* و لتكن لها رغباتها و مشاعرها الخاصة بها ..*
* بعيداً  كل البعد عن سيطرة والدتها و جبروتها* 
*.. اتجهت ابنة العمة اتجاهي ..*
* ثم و من دون سابق إنذار فتحت لي ذراعيها لتحتضنني قائلة ..* 
*" اعتني بعصام جيداً .. فأنا لا أرغب إلا*
* بالسعادة له .. "* 
*لم أعرف بماذا أرد عليها ..*
* و ردة فعلها قد أربكتني ..*
*إلا أني همست لها قائلة و أنا أغالب دموعي ..* 
*" لا تخافي .. عصام في عيوني .. و لكن أنت اعتني في نفسك جيداً .. فأنا أنتظرك لتصبحي صديقتي .. "* 

*.. للحديث بقيه .. 
**
*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

> يؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ
> الحمدلله عندك في الجوال
> موفقه غناتي لكل خيــــــــــــــــــــر



 

*هلا والله بهالطله*

*دايم تتحفيني بنور تواجدك بصفحتي*

*لاعدمتك*


*وانتِ كذلك عزيزتي موفقة داااائماً*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

رااااااااااااااااااااائعه راااااااااااااااااااااااااائعه راااااااااااااااااااااااائعه
يسلموووووووووو غناتي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ورد الياسمين يلا غناتي بسرعه.................
موفقه لكل خيـــــــــــــــــر

----------


## سماءك حلمي

الحمد لله على سلامة جهازك
ويالله عاد لاتطولين علينا خيتو
ويعطيك ربي الف عافية

----------


## ورد الياسمين

> رااااااااااااااااااااائعه راااااااااااااااااااااااااائعه راااااااااااااااااااااااائعه
> يسلموووووووووو غناتي



 


*دمووووعه*
* الروعه تكمن عزيزتي في حضورك المتألق دائماً*

*ربي يسلمك ويعافيك*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*دمعة*

*تسلمين عزيزتي على تواصلك وما أنحرم طلتك ودعواتك الرائعة*


*سماءك حلمي*

*ربي يسلمك عزيزتي ويعافيك*

*وما أنحرم تواصلك معي*


*ومعذرة مجدداً على التأخير*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*الج ـزء (27)*


*أنزلتني صفاء عند باب البيت ،*
* و انطلقت بسيارتها باتجاه بيت خطيبها و قد كانت مدعوة على عشاء عندهم كما أخبرتني ..* 
*دخلت البيت تعتلي وجهي ابتسامة انتصار و فرح ،*
* و كلِّي أمل بأن أرمي بنفسي سريعاً في أحضان والدتي .. لأخبرها بأني قد تخلصت اليوم من عقبة مؤلمة كانت تقف أمام سعادتي مع عصام ..*
*و لم أكن لأتجاوز هذه العقبة إلا لأني قد تمسكت بمبادئي ،*
* و كُلِّي إيمان و ثقة بأن الخير هو دوماً أقوى وسيلة لمواجهة الشر ..* 
*و أن في أعماق كل منَّا يقبع إنسان الخير..*
* لذا فإني في تعاملي مع الآخرين..*
* مهما كانوا سيئين ..*
* أعمل جاهدة ، أما بابتسامة مني أو زيارة أو مصالحة .. على إيقاظ هذا السُبات في أعماقهم ..*
* إلا أني فوجئت بوجوه من كانوا في الصالة !* 
*الجميع كانت وجوههم بائسة..*
* شاحبة .. بنظرات باردة ..* 
*بل أنهم لم يردوا حتى السلام عليّ..*
* كما هو المفروض !* 
*" خير يا جماعة ! ..*
* ما بكم !!* 
*و لكأن على روؤسكم الطير! ماذا حدث ! "* 

*أطلت عليَّ خالتي من الصالة الأخرى و هي تحمل بين ذراعيها نور ،*
* و التي كانت شبه نائمة ،،*
* و يعتلي وجهها عرق بارد، تجمع ليسيل على جانبي خدها!* 
*" لا أدري يا مرام .. نور محمومة جداً ! و لا تكاد تستفيق من النوم ! 
إنها في حالة يرثى لها .. ! المسكنات و المضادات لم تعطي أية نتيجة ! "* 

*أسرعت أحمل نور من بين يدي خالتي ،*
* و أضمها إلى صدري بقوة !* 
*" نور ،، نور ..حبيبتي .. صغيرتي .. جاوبيني ! "*

*تلمست جبينها لأتحسس درجة حرارتها !*
* و يا الله ..*
* فقد تراجعت يدي لا إرادياً من شدة وهج حرارتها ..*
*" يا إلهي .. إنها محمومة ! لا بد من أخذها إلى الطوارئ فوراً ! "* 

*أسرعت أدير رقم صفاء ،*
* على أمل أنها لم تبتعد بعد كثيراً ..* 
*لتعود أدراجها و نأخذ معاً نور إلى المستشفى .. !*
*لكن يا للكارثة ..*
* فقد نسيت تلفونها المحمول عندي ..*
* مذ أن كنَّا في السيارة !* 
*أدرت رقم أخي عادل ..*
* لكن هو الآخر .. تلفونه كان مقفلاً !* 
*" يا إلهي .. ما العمل .. فزوج خالتي لا يزال في العمل ! ..*
*" عصام !! "* 

*هكذا قفز اسمه فجأة إلى مخيلتي ..*
* لينصب عليه الأمل في انقاذ نور المسكينة ..*
* من الحمى الشديدة التي آلمت بها !* 
*أدرت رقم عصام فوراً دون أدنى تردد ..*
* ليجيئني صوته بعد دقيقة واحدة أو أقل ..* 
*" هلا مرام "*
*" عصام أنقذنا .. يجب أن تأتي حالاً.. و بسرعة ..*
* نور محمومة ولا أظنها بخير .. ستموت! "*

*ثواني صمت مرت قبل أن ينطق متكاسلاً ..*
* و لابد أنه كان فيها يستوعب الأمر ..*
*" نعم عزيزتي .. و لكن .. "* 

*قاطعته بشيء من العصبية ..* 

*" عصاااااام !!! "* 
*" حسناً .. حسناً عزيزتي .. هدئي من روعك ! 
دقائق قليلة و أنا عندكم !! "* 

*مضى الوقت بطيئاً و أنا أذرع الصالة جيئةً و ذهاباً .. بانتظار قدوم عصام ..*
* أحمل بين ذراعي نور المحمومة .. و أتمتم تارة بآيات الشفاء ..*
* و تارة أخرى أرقب عقارب الزمن ..* 
*و لكأن الوقت يداهمنا !* 
*عشر دقائق كاملة كانت قد مرت..*
* قبل أن يرتفع أخيراً جرس الباب..*
* منبئاً عن قدوم عصام ..*
*و لم يكن بالطبع هناك أي داع لأن يدخل عصام..*
* و نور حبيبتي بين الحياة و الموت .. !*
*لذا وافيته و بسرعة إلى داخل سيارته ..*
* إلا أني و ما أن ركبت إلى جواره ،* 
*حتى بدأ أنفي يتحسس رائحة غريبة !!* 
*و لكأنها رائحة .. رائحة دخان !! "جكـاير" !* 
*و يا إلهي ,, إنها تنبعث و بقوة من ثياب عصام !* 
*" عصام .. هل كنت تدخن !*
* إني أشم رائحة سجائر ؟! "*
*"  بالطبع لا ياعزيزتي ، لكني كنت في صحبة بعض المدخنين اليوم ! "* 
*حدسي أخبرني بأن الموضوع أكبر من مجرد صحبة بعض المدخنين !* 
*كما يقول لي عصام ،*
* لذا عاجلته بسؤال آخر !* 
*" و أشم رائحة ( معَسّل ) أيضا ً ! "* 
*" حسناً.. لقد جلسنا في مقهى أبا محمد قليلاً .. ! 
ما بك عزيزتي ؟ .. لكن لِمَ هذه النبرة ! "* 

*" يا لهوي ! 
فزوجي ممن يرتادون المقاهي الشعبية ..*
* و يصاحبون ثلة من المدخنين ..*
* و يستمتعون بتدخين الشيشة .. !!! "* 

*دارت بي الدنيا و أنا أدرك هذه الحقيقة المرّة ,,*
* فلكم كنت سابقاً أسخط على هؤلاء الشباب ..*
* مرتادي المقاهي ..*
* و أعتبرهم شباباً فارغاً !* 
*بل أني كنت حتى أكره سماع كلمة ( الشيشة ) أو ( القهوى ) !* 
*و ها هو زوجي اليوم ، و بأعصاب باردة ..*
* يخبرني و ببساطة إنه منهم !* 
*و أن هناك من تحتل قلبه غيري ..*
* إلا و هي الشيشة اللعينة !!* 
*" لكن هيّين يا عصامووو .. يا أنا .. يا هي !! "* 
*بالطبع أقصد الشيشية بكلمة هي !* 
*و شردت بنظراتي بعيداً عن عصام ..*
*مركزة إياها على نور المسكينة و التي كانت بين ذراعي .. تلهث بشدة ..*
* و قد أخذ صدرها يعلو و يهبط..*
* بصورة ملفتة للنظر ..!!* 
*" نور حبيبتي تماسكي .. دقائق و نصل المستشفى ! "* 

*يا رب.. ارحمها و شافها ..*
* و أبعد عن صغيرتي ، و حبيبة قلبي أي مكروه و سوء ..*




*.. البقية تأتي ..*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*الج ـزء (28)*

*في الطوارئ ،*
* كان لابد من تنويم نور في المستشفى ,,*
* و قد أوصلوا بجسدها الصغير ،*
* العديد من الأسلاك و التي كانت تختص بقياس الضغط و النبض و غيرها !*
*فقد كانت حالتها و على ما يبدو سيئة جداً !* 
*لذا لم أكن لأتمالك عبراتي ..*
* و أنا أرى الصغيرة في تلك الحالة ما بين الحياة و الموت ..*

*" دعاؤكم لها أرجوكم .. لا تنسوها من صالح دعائكم ! "*

*لم يكن من السهل على عصام أن يرى دموعي ..*
* و هي تنهال بصدق على وجنتي ..*
* لذا سرعان ما حاول التخفيف عني ..*
*بل أنه تقدم ناحيتي ..*
*و حاول أن يمسح بأصابعه دمعي ..*
* إلا أن رائحة الدخان المنبعثة منه و بقوة ..*
* جعلتني أعبس .. بل و أشمئز منه ..*
*لذا صرخت في وجهه قائلة ..*

*" أرجوك .. ابتعد عني ..**رائحة الدخان*
* تكاد تخنقني !! "* 
*" عذراً .. أنا بالفعل آسف !! "*

*في هذه اللحظة ..*
* أطلت علينا الممرضة المناوبة ..*
* لتخبرنا بضرورة وجود أحد مع نور ..* 
*ليبيت معها في المستشفى الليلة .. !* 
*طالعت عصام بطرفي ..*
* قبل أن أجيب الممرضة ..*

*" سأبيت أنا معها الليلة !! "*
*ابتسمت الممرضة قبل أن تغادرنا ..*
* إلى حيث أشغالها المتراكمة ..* 
*جاءني صوت عصام بعدها معاتباً ..* 
*" هكذا قررت المبيت هنا .. دون حتى أخذ إذن مني .. أو استشارتي !! "* 
*" و حتى في مثل هذه الأمور تطلب مني أن أخذ رأيك !!! هل هذا يعني أن لك مثلاً رأياً آخر ؟!! "* 
*" لا.. و لكن !!! "*
*قاطعته قائلة ..* 
*" ناولني هاتفك رجاءاً .. لأتصل إلى خالتي و أخبرها بأمر نور ! "* 
*" ما بكِ حادة المزاج اليوم عزيزتي ؟! "* 
*" أنا؟!! أو تسألني يا صاحب المدخنين !! "* 
*" هل كون أصحابي من المدخنين ، جرمٌ أستحق عليه مثل هذه النبرة ؟! "* 
*" نعم .. عندما تجلس معهم ، و تستأنس بصحبتهم ..*
* و تستمتع برفقتهم .. و تتناوبون جميعاً على*
* تلك الشيشة ! "* 
*لم يكن لدى عصام بالطبع أي رد ليعقب به عليّ ..*
* لذا قال لي بعد ثوانٍ من الصمت و الهدوء ..* 
*" يبدو أنكِ مرهقة كثيراً اليوم ! "* 
*" لا لست مرهقة .. لا تخرج عن الموضوع .. أما أنا .. و أما هي !! "* 
*" من هي؟"**..*

* تسائل مذهولاً ببراءة ..* 
*و عيناه قد اتسعتا على الآخر ..*
*" الشيشة !! "* 
*ارتفعت بعد لحظات ضحكة عصام ساخرةً باردة ..* 
*" لا تضحك .. الأمر جدي ..!!*
* و إلا فلننفصل !! "*

*في هذه اللحظة ..*
* مَدَّ عصام يده ليقبض على معصمي ..*
* قائلاً ..* 
*" كوني عاقلة يا مرام .. لا تتفوهي بكلمة الانفصال مرة أخرى !! و إلا .. ! "*
*قاطعته متحدية ..* 
*" و إلا ماذا؟؟!!! ماذا ستفعل بي !! "* 

*داهمتنا الممرضة على حين غرة ..*
* و قد أطلت بوجهها علينا..*
* واضعة اصبعها على فمها قائلة ..* 
*" اشششش ،، الهدوء رجاءاً .. المرضى نِيام !! "*

*اعتذر عصام منها بلباقة ..*
*و قد تنبه للتو أن جدالنا بالفعل كان مرتفعاً و أننا لا نزال في المستشفى .. لا في البيت !* 
*في حين أني حاولت تحرير معصمي من بين يده ..*
* و التي كان يطبق عليها بقوة ..* 
*" اترك يدي .. فانك تدميني !! "* 

*أفلت عصام يدي ..*
* و التي أصبحت حمراء من شدة الضغط عليها !* 
*لذا سرعان ما بدأت أحاول تهميزها ..* 
*علَّ عروقي فيها تهدأ .. !* 
*
طالعني عصام مهدداً .. قبل أن يقول ..* 

*" هذا أبسط ما قد يصيبك .. إن تفوهت بكلمة الانفصال مرة أخرى ! "*




*.. للحديث بقيه ..*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*الج ـزء (29)*


*ودعني عصام بعدها بهدوء ..*
* و ببرود أعصاب .. و انصرف إلى مشاغله ..* 
*في حين أني كنت في أعماقي أحترق كلياً مما دار بيننا للتو من جدال !!* 

*و لست أدرك في واقع الأمر لِـمَ تصرفت مع عصام بمثل هذا التصرف.. ،*
* و قد كان بامكاننا  حل الأمر ودياً بيننا ..* 
*و أقنعه بوجهة نظري ..*
* دون أن تعلو نبرة صوتي عليه هكذا ..*
* و أمام الملأ .. !* 
*إلا أني كنت قد صممت أني سأقاطع عصام نهائياً ..* 
*و أني سأبرهن له أني من حقي أن أطلب الانفصال متى ما شعرت أنه ليس جديراً بالارتباط بي !* 
*ثم هل يظن هذا العصام ..*
* أنه قد امتلكني نهائياً .. و أنه لا حق لي بالانفصال !*
* أو حتى بالتعبير عن رأيي متى ما أردت !* 

*و لن أعود لعصام ..* 
*إلا إذا فقط ترك الأخرى .. أي الشيشة !*
*لقد رفضت استقبال أي مكالمة منه ..* 
*و لم أرغب حتى في مقابلته! 
فقط اعتكفت في حجرتي ..*
* و زاملت البكاء ..!!* 
*في هذه الفترة ، و بينما أنا عاكفة و وحدتي ..*
* بين جدران غرفتي !* 
*شعرت و للحظات بشعورٌ ورديٌ تسلل إلي ّ ..*
* شعورٌ حالمٌ ناعس !* 

*كنت أفتقد عصام و بشدة ..*
* صورته كثيراً ما كانت تتجسم أمام عيني ..*
* و ابتسامته تكاد لا تفارقني ..!* 
*حتى صوته و هدوءه ، و كذا حنانه ..*
* كانا أيضاً يتجسمان أمامي !!*

*شعرت بالفعل بحنين جارف إليه ،* 
*و تمنيت صادقة لو تعود المياه إلى مجاريها .. !* 

*لكم أتمنى لو يَطِلُ عصام عليَّ الآن في هذه اللحظة بابتسامته الناعمة ..*
* و أن يضمني إلى صدره..*
* و يغرقني في بحر حنانه .. !!*
*أحبه .. 
هكذا اعترفت لنفسي أخيراً ..
بل و لا أقوى على الحياة دونه .. 
إلا أني مجدداً بدأت اكابر نفسي .. 
لن أعود إليه .. حتى يقلع عن الشيشة ..* 
*و يعلم أني لست ملكاً له .. أو لأي أحد!*
*و لكن... !!*
*كلا بل قررت التنازل عن بعض شروطي ..*
* إلا و هي صحبة المدخنين ,, فليس جميع المدخنين سيئون !* 
*فليعد ..* 
*فقد اشتقت إليه كثيراً ..*
* مع أن خلافنا هذه المرة لا يزال عمره يوماً واحداً فقط .. أربعة و عشرين ساعة !* 
*ماذا لو اختارها هي .!!* 
*ماذا لو لم يعد ؟!!* 
*ماذا لو فقدت عصام إلى الأبد !!* 
*و إذ بالدموع تنساب .. بعنف على وجنتي ..*
* و أنا أستسلم إلى مثل هذه الخواطر المزعجة !!* 


*ارتفع طرقٌ عنيفٌ على باب غرفتي ..*
* منعني من مواصلة البكاء .. لذا كفكفت دمعي ..*
* و أنا أسمح للطارق بالدخول ..*
*كان محمد على الباب .. يلهث بشدة ..*
* و بالكاد كان يتمالك أنفاسه !* 
*استويت جالسة على سريري ،*
* و بسرعة !!*
* و قد راعني منظر محمد المرعوب !* 
*" ماذا هناك ؟!! انطق !! ماذا حدث !! "* 
*" أمي تريدك بالاسفل و بسرعة !!* 
*ثمة أمر ما ! .. إنها تبكي .!"* 

*قفز قلبي بين ضلوعي ..*
* و لكأن حدسي في أعماقي كان يهتف بحدوث أمر جم..*
* و أن خبراً سيئاً في طريقه للوصول إلي ّ ..*
*نزلت عتبات الدرج قفزاً..*
* لأتجمد أمام هيكل والدتي المنهارة على طرف المقعد..*
* و كانت سماعة الهاتف لا تزال بين يديها !* 
*و قد أغرورقت عيناها بالدموع .. !* 
*ما أن رأتني أمي أمامها ..*
* حتى وقفت و قد فتحت لي ذراعيها..* 
*لتحتضنني ..*
* و قد عاودت البكاء ..* 
*" ماما ؟!! .. ماذا هناك؟!!
لما تبكين ؟!! ماذا حدث ؟!! "* 
*" عصام .. قد أ ُصيب في حادث سيارة أليم .. ! 
و هو في العناية المركزة الآن ! بين الحياة و الموت ! "*

*سحبت نفسي و بقوة من بين ذراعيها ..*
* متراجعة خطوة واحدة إلى الخلف ..*
* مركزة أنظاري على تعابير وجهها ..*
* في أمل ضعيف أن يكون ما تفوهت به والدتي مجرد دعابة ..*
*أو أني في حلم مزعج .. أو بالأحرى كابوس مؤلم ..*
* لكني و للأسف الشديد لم أقرأ على وجهها سوى سطور الألم العميق ..* 
*و لم أرى سوى الدموع و العبرات .. تغرق محياها .. !!* 

*" لاااا.. مستحيل ..!! "* 
*صرخت ..*
* و قد وضعت يدي على فمي ..*
* محاولة أن أكبت نفسي من الانفجار..*
* طالعت أمي .. في أمل بائس ..*
* و تمالكت شيئاً من القوة لأسألها ..*
*" و هل سيعيش ؟!! "* 
*" حالته خطرة جداً .. و لكن فلنأمل .. و ندعو الله أن يسترد عصام قواه و عافيته !! "* 

*عبارتها هذه هزتني كلياً .*
*. لذا لم أعد أذكر أي شيء ..* 
*و قد دارت الدنيا أمامي ..* 
*و شعرت بأن كل شيء حولي قد صار حالكاً أسود ..*
*و فقدت بهذا انتمائي كلياً إلى الحياة ..*
* و قد رحت ضحية إغماء مؤقت !*





*.. للحديث بقيه متبقيه ..
*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*الأخـــــ ـــ ـــ الج ـزء )30) ـــ ـــيـــر* 

*عندما استيقظت..*
*و فتحت عيناي ببطءٍ شديد ..*
*و بدأت شيئاً فشيء..* 
*أدرك معالم الأشياء من حولي ..* 
*فها هي أمي .. و هاهي صفاء ,, عادل .. أسماء .. محمد .. جميعهم يلتفون حولي ..* 
*تمتمت بسكر و ثقل مؤلم ..* 
*" أين أنا ؟!! "* 
*" في المستشفى .. "*
*" و لماذا !"*  
*و قبل أن يجيبني أحدهم ..*
*استرجعت ما حدث لي ..*
*لذا هتفت بقوة و من كل أعماقي ..* 
*" عصام .. عصام !! هل هو بخير ؟!!! "* 
*" عزيزتي .. هدئي من روعك .. عصام بخير ..!! "* 
*كانت هذه هي أمي ..*
*في محاولة منها لضبط أعصابي .. و التخفيف عني ..*
*لكني و في مثل هذا الوضع ،* 
*لم أكن لأصدق أو لأستوعب جيداً ما قالته لي أمي للتو..*
*لذا أعدت السؤال عليهم مرة أخرى ..!!* 
*و إن كان بصياغٍ آخر ..* 
*" هل تماثل عصام للشفاء ؟! "*
*" لا .. ليس بعد .. لكنه قد تجاوز مرحلة الخطر !! "* 
*نطق عادل مطمئناً..*
*مهوناً الأمر عليَّ ..*
*انتصبت واقفة على رجلي .. و اتجهت دون أية كلمة باتجاه الباب ..*
*هتفت صفاء مخاطبة إياي ..*
*"مرام ، إلى أين ؟! "* 
*وقفت في مكاني .. لأرميها بنظرة شاحبة ..*
*و أتمتم..* 
*" إلى.. إلى عصام .. ! "* 
*" لحظة .. سآتي معك !! "* 
*قادتني بعد ذلك صفاء ، عبر دهاليز متشابكة ..*
*و سلالم متعددة ،*
*فقد كان عصام لا يزال يرقد في الطابق الرابع ،*
*أي في وحدة العناية المركزة !*
*هناك تجمدت للحظات على باب الوحدة ..*
*قبل أن ألمح خيال عصام ،* 
*و قد ضُـمد رأسه بعدة لفافات ..*
*و ألبست ذراعه الجبس كذلك .. و كذا إحدى قدميه..*
*أوقفت الممرضة التي كانت هناك لأسألها من خلف عبراتي .. بصوت مخنوق*
*" كيف هو حال عصام ؟"* 
*" أفضل حالاً .. و سيتم إخراجه من وحدة العناية المركزة اليوم .. تبعاً لأوامر الطبيب ! "* 
*" هل سيتماثل للشفاء ؟! "* 
*" إن شاء الله .. فقد أنقذته العناية الإلهية من موت محتم ..*
*ليصاب فقط بعدة كدمات و بضع كسور ! "* 
*" الحمد لله .. الحمد لله .. "* 
*و أخذت أكررها لعدة مرات بلا وعي مني ..*
*كما قد بدأت عيناي تذرفان دمعاً حارقاً ..*
*مفعماً بعميق الشكر للمولى و الإقرار برحمته..*
*كما هو مفعم بالندم على تقصيري و جدالي المستمر مع عصام .!!* 
*صحيح أنني كنت غاضبة منه ..* 
*لكن مجرد شعوري و لو للحظة ..*
*بأنه كان هناك احتمال فعلي لأن أفقد عصام للأبد ..*
*و أن يختطفه القدر مني !* 
*جعلني أدرك بالفعل مقدار عصام و محبته في قلبي ..*
*و جعلني أقطع قسماً لنفسي ..* 
*أني و منذ اليوم سأكون نعم الزوجة الصالحة له ..*
*سأخدمه بجوارحي.. و أقف إلى جانبه ..*
*و الأهم من ذلك أني سأتوقف عن عناده ..*
*أي أني سأستمع لكلامه .. مهما كان !*  



*في اليومين التاليين ، كنت لا أفارق عصام فيهما بتاتا ً ،*
*إلا للحالات الضرورية القصوى ..*
*فقد كنت أرغب أن أكون أول شخص تقع عينا عصام عليه .. حال ما يسترد وعيه بإذنه تعالى ..*
*و ها هي أمنيتي تتحقق ..* 
*ببركة المولى عز و جل ..*
*و بالطبع ببركة دعاؤكم له ..*
*إذ فتحت عيناي ذات ليلة ..* 
*و قد رحت ضحية إغفاءة قصيرة من شدة التعب ..*
*و قد وصل إلى سمعي صوت عصام .. متأوهاً ..*
*و الذي كان يفتح عينه في تلك اللحظة ببطءٍ شديد ..*  
*" ماء .. أريد ماءاً !! "*  
*قفزت إليه بجميع جوارحي ..*
*غير مصدقة أنه قد استرد أخيراً وعيه ..*
*بعد غيبوبة أربعة أيام ..*
*مرت عليَّ و لكأنها دهر !*
*ناولته الماء و أنا أهمس إليه ..* 
*" تفضل حبيبي ! "*  
*"شرق" عصام فجأة .. ليطالعني غير مصدق ..*
*" حبيبي مرة وحدة ! "* 
*" بالطبع .. و ملك حياتي .. و روحي ..* 
*و تاج راسي !! "* 
*" أووه .. كل هذا أيضاً .. أخجل أنا من كل هذا*
*الحب ! "*  
*احمرت وجنتاي ..* 
*و هو يحتويني بنظرة عميقة دافئة ..*
*قبل أن يتمتم سائلاً* 
*" و أين أنا حبيبتي ؟! ما الذي حدث لي بالضبط .. لا أكاد أذكر شيئاً ! "* 
*" انك في قلبي عزيزي !** "* 
*ثم تداركت عبارتي خجلة ..*
*" أقصد في المستشفى ! "* 
*" فعلاً ؟!! "* 
*رمقني بنظرة غريبة، غير مصدقاً !* 
*و من ثم استرسل قائلاً :* 
*" و هل يجب أن أكون مكسر الرأس و الأعضاء و مملوء بالكدمات ليحتويني قلبك أخيراً ؟! "* 
*" لا.. لا أقصد هذا !! "* 
*و أطرقت رأسي أواري خجلي ..* 
*ضحك عصام يتدارك الموقف .. و هو يكمل :* 
*" لو كنت أعلم أنه هذه هي الطريقة الوحيدة للوصول إلى قلبك ..لكنت قد دعيت بعد كل صلاة أن يصيبني حادث سيارة في كل يوم ! بل و في كل لحظة! "*  
*رمقته بنظرة غضب و أنا أقاطعه معاتبة ..* 
*" أرجوك .. لا تقل هذا !!* *فأنا لا أستطيع الحياة* 
*دونك ! "* 

*ثم رميت برأسي على صدره .. معانقة إياه..* 
*قبل أن أهمس له ببضع كلمات خاصة ..*  
*" اششش .. احنا قلنا خاصة .. فليش كل هذا الفضول !! "*  

*و أغمضت عيناي ..*
*و تمنيت لعقارب الزمن أن تتوقف ..*


















*النــ ــ ــ ــ ـهـ ــ ــايــ ــ ــه*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*وأخيراً هذه هي النهاية ,,,*

* سلسلة وقائع وأحداث وقصة كانت* 

*جميلة بكل مااحتوت من دراماتيكية مثيرة ،،*


* ونهاية فعلاً كانت سعيدة ... * 







*أخيراً أقدم جل شكري لكل من تابع معي الاحداث..*

*واشكركم أيضاً لصبركم عليَّ<<ادري مصختها*

*واتمنى بأني لم أضايقكم بالاطالة عليكم*




*دمتم أحبتي بجمال أروحكم المنارة بحب آل محمد*




*أختكم المحبة : ورد الياسمين*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ياااااعلي ورد الياسمين امانه عليك غناتي
بســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــرعه لاطولين
موفقه كل خير دمتي بود

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

يؤؤؤؤ مــــــــــــــــــــــاني خساره خلصت
بجد قصه راااااااااااااااااااااائعه............ جدااا بكل ماتحتويه من احداث
اختي وردالياسمين تسلمين غناتي على هيك طرح
خلاولاعدم من جديدك موفقــــــــــه لكل خير
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## fatemah

انا قريتها هنا ولمن ماشفت التكملة كملتها بمنتدى ثاني
خلصتها بساعتين بس هههههه
تسلميي خية ع الطرح الرائع والرواية الرائعة 
لاعدمنا روعة الجديد
سلامي

----------


## صمته جرحني

واااااااااااو تسلمين يالغلا عالقصة

بجد روووووووووعة  أحداثها كانت موثيرة جدا وخصوصا العمة وبنتها قهروني كثير في الخطوبة 

بس البنت كسرت خاطري لمى مرضت تهي تهي تهي ////// والله ماعرفنالك 

حادث عصام خوفني قلت يمكن مات حسافة بعد كل هذا التغيرات يموت بس الحمد لله مازال على قيد الحياة 

تمنياتي لعصام ومرام بحياة مليئة بالسعادة //////// دخلت جوا الأخت أقول غفلي الصفحة ولايكثر بس 

تحياتي

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*دمعة طفلة يتيمة*

*fatemah*

*صمته جرحني*

*شاكرة لكن متابعتكن*

*دمتن بود*

----------


## صوت الحنين

مشكورة على القصه الرائعه
اني توني اقراها 
يعني بعد ما اكتملت 
تحياتي

----------


## ورد الياسمين

> مشكورة على القصه الرائعه
> اني توني اقراها 
> يعني بعد ما اكتملت 
> تحياتي



 
 
*كل الشكر لتواجدك هنا بصفحتي*

*أخيتي صوت الحنين*

*اتمنى لك قراءة ممتعة*

*واهلا ومرحباً بك*

----------


## همسة ألم

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااو
القصة مره كاااااااااااااااااااااانت حلوه
وتجننن
وكلش حلوه
صححيح إني مهلت فيها تقريبا قعدت عليها من الساعة 5ونص إلى ألحين 10 
بصراااحه لكم روووووووووووووعه
يذل على دوق صاحبتها 
يعطيك الله ألف عافيه على هيك طرح تحفه
تحياتووووووووووو

----------


## احلى توته

يسلمـــــــــــــــــو ع القصـــهـ الحلـــــــــــــــــوهـ،،

تحيــــــــــــــــــــاتي
توووته،،،

----------


## ورد الياسمين

> وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااو
> القصة مره كاااااااااااااااااااااانت حلوه
> وتجننن
> وكلش حلوه
> 
> الاحلى تواجدكـ عزيزتي
> 
> صححيح إني مهلت فيها تقريبا قعدت عليها من الساعة 5ونص إلى ألحين 10 
> بصراااحه لكم روووووووووووووعه
> ...



 


خيتو همسة شاكرة لكـ حضورك الطيب


دمتِ عزيزتي بجمال روحكـ

----------


## ورد الياسمين

> يسلمـــــــــــــــــو ع القصـــهـ الحلـــــــــــــــــوهـ،،
> 
> تحيــــــــــــــــــــاتي
> 
> توووته،،،



 

 


يسلمكـ يارب ويخليكـ

شاكرة لكـ حضوركـ الطيب



دمتِ عزيزتي بجمال روحكـ

----------


## الدلوعة*

يسلمووو 

ع الطرح الروعه

تحيتي

----------

